# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Սղոց / Saw

## Աբելյան

*“SAW”*   Դեյվիդը կասկածվում է սպանության մեջ: Գլուխը կախ նստել է հարցաքննությունների սենյակում` ոստիկանի առջև: Սեղանին դանակ կա` սպանվածի արյունով, որը առկա է նաև Դեյվիդի հագուստի վրա: Դեյվիդը ընդունել է իր մեղքը: Նրա դեմքին բռնության հետքեր կան, բայց այն, որ Դեյվիդը ինքնապաշտպանության է դիմել, բացառվում է, քանի որ սպանվածի արյան մեջ թմրանյութի մեծ չափաբաժին է հայտնաբերվել: Այդպիսի չափաբաժնի դեպքում մարդն անգամ չէր էլ կարող շարժվեր, ուր մնաց հարձակվեր Դեյվիդի վրա:
-Պատմիր ինձ, Դեյվիդ: Ամեն ինչը մանրամասնորեն պատմիր:
-Դուք արդեն ամեն ինչ լսել եք:
-Ես ուզում եմ նորից լսել այդ ամենը: Քո բառերով:
-Ես ավարտել էի իմ աշխատանքը հիվանդանոցում և տուն էի վերադառնում...

 ...Դեյվիդը հիվանդանոցից (որտեղ նա աշխատում էր) տուն էր վերադառնում: Այդ օրը ոչնչով չէր տարբերվում նրա մյուս օրերից: Ինչպես միշտ` պայուսակը գցեց ուսը, հագավ ականջակալները, փլեյերի ձայնը բարձրացրեց մինչև վերջ, մոտեցավ վերելակին, սեղմեց կոճակը և սկսեց սպասել: Երաժշտությամբ կլանված՝ նա չնկատեց, որ ինչ-որ մեկը իր հետևում կանգնած էր: Այդ ինչ-որ մեկը թեթևակի խփեց նրա ուսին: Հազիվ շրջվելով` Դեյվիդը հարված ստացավ դեմքին և ուշագնաց եղավ: Դա այնքան արագ կատարվեց, որ Դեյվիդը չհասցրեց տեսնել, թե ով իրեն հարվածեց:
   Արթնանալով` Դեյվիդը իրեն գտավ մի ստորգետնյա սենյակում` գամված ինչ-որ աթոռի: Դիմացը հեռուստացույց կար: Դեյվիդի ձեռքերը կտորներով կապկպված էին աթոռին, իսկ գլխին երկաթյա ծանր մեխանիզմ կար, որը սաղավարտ էր հիշեցնում: Դեյվիդը անգամ չէր կարող օգնություն կանչել, քանի որ մեխանիզմի` բերան հիշեցնող ներքին մասը ուժեղ սեղմում էր նրա ծնոտները: Դեյվիդը փորձեց քանդել կապանքները: Հեռուստացույցը միացավ: Էկրանին երևաց մի տիկնիկ: Տիկնիկը ուներ մեծ քիթ և չար աչքեր: Արտաքինով նա նմանվում էր մի քյաֆթառ տղամարդու: Սկսեց խոսել.
-Բարև, Դեյվիդ! Դու ինձ չգիտես, բայց ես քեզ գիտեմ: Ես ուզում եմ խաղ խաղալ: Հիմա ես քեզ ցույց կտամ, թե ինչ կլինի, եթե պարտվես: Սարքը, որը դու կրում ես, գրկել է քո վերին և ստորին ծնոտները: Սարքի ետևում վայրկյանաչափ կա: Երբ քո ժամանակը ավարտվի, սարքը կբացվի` մեծ ուժով պատռելով քո բերանը: Այն նման է «հակադարձ արջի թակարդի»: Նայիր:
  Տիկնիկը այդ ամենը ցույց տվեց գիպսե գլխի վրա: Վայրկյանաչափի սլաքը կատարեց մեկ լրիվ պտույտ, որից հետո թակարդի «ծնոտները» առանձնացան միմյանցից: Գիպսե գլխից մնացին միայն բեկորներ: Դեյվիդը ցանկացավ ճչալ, բայց հրեշավոր սարքը բռնել էր նրա բերանը: Տիկնիկը շարունակեց խոսքը.
-Միայն մեկ բանալի կա, որով կարող ես բացել սարքի կողպեքը և այն հանել գլխիցդ: Այն գտնվում է քո մահացած ընկերոջ ստամոքսում, որի հետ միասին բանտ ես նստել: Շուրջդ նայիր, Դեյվիդ, և կհասկանաս, որ ես քեզ չեմ խաբում: Իսկ ավելի լավ է` շտապիր: Ապրել, կամ մեռնել: Կատարիր քո ընտրությունը!

  Դեյվիդը սարսափահար պոկեց ձեռքերի կապանքները և կանգնեց ոտքի: Լսեց վայրկյանաչափի սլաքի ձայնը: Փորձեց ձեռքերի օգնությամբ հանել թակարդը, բայց չէր ստացվում: Դեյվիդը մի մարմին տեսավ և մոտեցավ: Նա ճանաչեց ընկերոջը: Մարմնի կողքին դանակ կար: Դեյվիդը վերցրեց այն և փորձեց հարվածել: Այդ պահին ընկերը բացեց աչքերը: Նա դեռ մեռած չէր: Երևում է, նրան թմրանյութերի մեծ չափաբաժին ներարկելով անշարժացրել էին: Դեյվիդը քարացավ: Իսկ վայրկյանաչափի սլաքը իր սպառնալից ձայնով հիշեցնում էր Դեյվիդին, որ ժամանակը անցնում է: Դեյվիդը ստիպված էր անել դա: Դանակի մի քանի հարվածով Դեյվիդը ճեղքեց ընկերոջ փորը:


-Իրականում նա մեռած չէր, այլ ուղղակի չէր կարող շարժվել: Դու պատռել ես կենդանի մարդու փորը:
-Ես գիտեմ...-լացակումաց ասաց Դեյվիդը:
-Ինչ եղավ, երբ գտար բանալին?

 Գտնելով բանալին` Դեյվիդը բացեց կողպեքը: Այնուհետև 2 ձեռքով հանեց թակարդը և այն գցեց գետնին: Նա արեց դա ճիշտ ժամանակին, քանի որ հենց օդում թակարդը բացվեց: Դեյվիդը խելագարվածի նման սկսեց աղաղակել: Այդ պահին մի դուռ բացվեց: Նույն տիկնիկը մանկական հեծանիվով մտավ սենյակ և ասաց.
-Շնորհավորում եմ, Դեյվիդ. դու դեռևս կենդանի ես: Շատ մարդիկ անշնորհակալ են կենդանի լինելու համար, բայց ոչ դու: Ոչ այսուհետ:  

   Ֆիլմը ավարտվում է ոստիկանի հարցով.
-Դու շնորհակալ ես, Դեյվիդ?
   Իսկ Դեյվիդը հեկեկում էր: Նա հազիվ փրկել էր իր կյանքը, բայց մոտակա մի քանի տարին անց էր կացնելու բանտում: Նրա պատմածը ոչ ոք լուրջ չէր ընդունել:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ռեժիսոր. James Wan
սցենարի հեղինակ. Leigh Whannell
գլխավոր դերում. Leigh Whannell (Դեյվիդ)
տևողությունը՝ 9 ր 26 վ

----------

Freeman (31.07.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

*“SAW 1”*

ԳՈՐԾՈՂ ԵՎ ՉԳՈՐԾՈՂ ԱՆՁԵՐ

ԱԴԱՄ ՖՈԼԿՆԵՐ-Երիտասարդ լուսանկարիչ
ԴՐ. ԼՈՈՒՐԵՆՍ ԳՈՐԴՈՆ-Բժիշկ: Չափազանց զբաղված մարդ:
ԷԼԻՍՈՆ ԳՈՐԴՈՆ -Լոուրենս Գորդոնի կինը
ԴԱՅԱՆԱ ԳՈՐԴՈՆ -Լոուրենս Գորդոնի դուստրը: Նախադպրոցական տարիքի երեխա:
ԶԵՊՊ ՀԻՆԴԵԼ-Բժիշկ, աշխատում է դր. Գորդոնի հետ միասին
ԴԵՎԻԴ ՏԵՊՊ-Քննիչ:
ՔԵՐՐԻ -Քննիչ:
ՍԹԻՎԵՆ ՍԻՆԳ-Քննիչ, որը մեռել է մինչ ֆիլմում տեղի ունեցող իրադարձությունները: 
ՋՈՆ ԿՐԱՄԵՐ-Դր. Գորդոնի հաճախորդներից
ԱՄԱՆԴԱ-Թմրամոլ կին
ՓՈԼ-Մեռած տղամարդ
ՄԱՐԿ-Մեռած տղամարդ
----------------------
   Ադամ Ֆոլկները ապրում էր իր սովորական կյանքով: Նրա կյանքում տարօրինակ իրադարձություններ գրեթե տեղի չէին ունենում: Սակայն մի օր նա հայտնվեց մի անհայտ վայրում:
   Ադամը արթնացավ ջրով լի վաննայի մեջ: Նա խցանել էր վաննայի անցքը: Արագորեն դուրս եկավ այդտեղից: Անցքը բացվեց, և ջուրը դատարկվեց: Մութ էր: Զզվելի հոտ էր գալիս: Ադամը շփոթված էր:
-Օգնություն! Ինչ-որ մեկը կա? Հեյ! Ես կարծես մեռել եմ:
-Ոչ: Դու չես մեռել,-տղամարդու ձայն լսվեց:
-Ով է? Օգնեցեեեք!
-Անօգուտ է: Քեզ չեն լսի:
-Վառեք լույսը...
-Եթե ես միայն կարողանայի... 
-Գրողը տանի! Ինչ է տեղի ունենում? Որտեղ եմ? 
-Ես դեռ չգիտեմ
-Սա ինչ հոտ է?
-Սպասիր, կարծես գտա անջատիչը:
  Այդ տղամարդը վառեց լույսը: Նա Լոուրենս Գորդոնն էր: Նրանք երկուսով գտնվում էին մի հին սանհանգույցի հանդիպակաց անկյուններում: Սանհանգույցի տեսքը և հոտը տհաճություն էին առաջացնում, բայց ամենատհաճը այն էր, որ կենտրոնում տղամարդու դիակ կար: Երևում էր, դիակի տերը ինքնասպան է եղել գլխին կրակելով, քանի որ ձախ ձեռքում ատրճանակ կար, իսկ գլխի մասում` արյուն, որը հատակին “լիճ” էր առաջացրել: Մյուս ձեռքով  նա ձայնագրիչ էր բռնել: Ադամը ցանկացավ մոտենալ դիակին, բայց նրա աջ ոտքը շղթայված էր անկյունի խողովակից: Շղթայված էր նաև Լոուրենսի աջ ոտքը: 

Ադամը ապարդյուն քաշեց շղթայից.
-Օգնություն! Օգնություն! Օգնություուուն!
-Քեզ ոչ ոք չի լսի:
-Գրողը տանի! Սա ինչ է նշանակում?
-Հանգստացիր... Ընդամենը հանգստացիր: Վիրավոր ես?
-Ինչ իմանամ?
-Անունդ ինչ է?
-Իմ անունը Վերին Աստիճանի Շփոթված է: Քո անունը ինչ է? Ինչպես ենք այստեղ հայտնվել?
-Իմ անունը Լոուրենս Գորդոն է: Վիրաբույժ եմ: Այնպես, ինչպես դու, ոչինչ չեմ հիշում...-Լոուրենսը ցույց տվեց դիակը,-Նրան ճանաչում ես?
-Ոչ:
-Հիշում ես, թե ինչպես ես այստեղ հայտնվել?
-Ոչ: Քնեցի իմ աղբանոց բնակարանում և արթնացա այս աղբանոցում: Իսկ դու:
-Առանձնապես պատմելու բան չկա: Գործից գալիս էի, հետո չեմ հիշում...
   Ադամը նորից շղթայից ազատվելու անօգուտ փորձ արեց:
-Վերջապես կասես անունդ?
-Ադամ:
-Դե ինչ, Ադամ: Մի բան պետք է անենք: Ժամանակն է, որ միասին մտածենք, թե ինչու ենք այստեղ, ովքեր են մեզ այստեղ բերել և ինչու են նրանք դեռևս ազատության մեջ: Ինչ-որ մեկը մեզանից ինչ-որ բան է ուզում: Բայց կոնկրետ ինչ?


   Պատերից մեկի վրա հայելիներ կային: Հայելիներից վերև ժամացույց կար: Ժամը 10:20 էր:
-Նայիր ժամացույցին: Այն նոր է:
-Եվ?
-Ուրեմն ինչ-որ մեկը ուզում է, որպեսզի մենք իմանանք ժամը:
   Ադամը ձեռքը տարավ դեպի գրպանը: Մի ծրար գտավ իր անունով: Ծրարում փոքրիկ ձայներիզ կար: Լոուրենսը նույնպես գրպանից իր անունով ծրար հանեց: Այնտեղ ձայներիզից բացի փամփուշտ և բանալի կար: Եվ Լոուրենսը, և Ադամը փորձեցին բացել շղթաների կողպեքները այդ բանալիով, բայց չստացվեց: Ձայներիզները լսելու համար հարկավոր էր վերցնել ձայնագրիչը: Այն գտնվում էր դիակի աջ ձեռքում: Դիակը պառկած էր ձեռքերով դեպի Ադամը: Ադամը փորձեց ձգվել դեպի ձայնագրիչը, բայց ձեռքը չէր հասնում: Օգնության հասավ Ադամի շապիկը: Մի քանի փորձից Ադամը շապիկի օգնությամբ վերցրեց ձայնագրիչը, տեղադրեց ձայներիզը և սեղմեց կոճակը: Մի տղամարդկային ձայն ասում էր.
«Ադամ! Ելիր և շողշողա! Հավանաբար, դու ուզում ես իմանալ, թե որտեղ ես: Ես կասեմ քեզ, թե որտեղ հավանաբար կարող ես լինել: Դու կարող ես լինել մի սենյակում, որտեղ շուտով մեռնելու ես: Մինչև այսօր դու ուղղակի նստում էիր ստվերներում, հետևելով ուրիշների կյանքերին նրանք կյանքից դուրս: Բայց ինչ են տեսնում թափառականները, երբ նայում են հայելու մեջ? Հիմա ես քեզ տեսնում եմ որպես զայրացածի և հուսալքվածի, ավելի ճիշտ` անհույսի, տարօրինակ խառնուրդ: Ուրեմն այսօր կհետևես, թե ինչպես ես մեռնում, թե ինչ-որ բան կձեռնարկես, Ադամ?»
-Չհասկացա...,-քթի տակ խոսեց Ադամը
-Գցիր այստեղ:
-Ոչ... Դու ինձ տուր ձայներիզդ:
-Լսիր! Այստեղից դուրս պրծնելու համար մենք պետք է համագործակցենք իրար հետ: Գցիր ինձ ձայնագրիչը:
-Եթե ես սխալ գցեմ ձայնագրիչը, այն կջարդվի: Ավելի լավ է տուր ձայներիզդ:
   Լոուրենսը դժկամությամբ ձայներիզը գցեց Ադամին: Ադամը վերցրեց այն, տեղադրեց ձայնագրիչի մեջ և սեղմեց կոճակը.
«Դր. Գորդոն, սա քո առավոտյան կանչն է: Աշխատանքային կյանքիդ ամեն օրվա մեջ դու մարդկանց նորություններ էիր բերում, որ նրանք շուտով մեռնելու են: Հիմա դու պետք է լինես մահվան պատճառ: Քո նպատակը այս խաղում Ադամին սպանելն է: Ունես ժամանակ մինչև ժամը 6-ը: Ձեզ հետ միասին տղամարդ է պառկած: Երբ արյանդ մեջ չափից շատ թույն կա, միակ բանը, որ մնում է քեզ անել, ինքնասպան լինելն է: Խաղում հաղթելու միջոցներ կան: Նրանք թաքնված են քո շրջակայքում: Հիշիր.
Իքսը ցույց է տալիս գանձերի տեղը,
Եթե չսպանես Ադամին մինչև ժամը 6-ը, Էլիսոնը և Դայանան կմեռնեն, և դու կմնաս այստեղ... Նեխելու:
Խաղը սկսված է: Հետևիր քո սրտին:»

-Հապա տուր ինձ: Հենց հիմա!-ասաց Լոուրենսը:
   Ադամը շփոթահար գցեց ձայնագրիչը նրան: Լոուրենսը ևս մեկ անգամ լսեց ձայնագրության վերջին մասը.
«...Խաղը սկսված է: Հետևիր քո սրտին:»
   Բժիշկը սկսեց շուրջը նայել ինչ-որ բան գտնելու նպատակով: Զուգարանակոնքի (որը գտնվում էր Ադամից մոտ մեկ մետր հեռավորության վրա) բաքին սիրտ էր նկարած:
-Նայիր այդտեղ:
   Ադամը ստիպված ձեռքը տարավ զուգարանակոնքի մուգ և գարշելի հեղուկի մեջ և զննեց եղած-չեղածը:
-Գտար ինչ-որ բան?
-Ոչ մի պինդ բան...
-Ստուգիր բաքը:
   Ադամը հանեց բաքի կափարիչը: Մի տոպրակ կար: Տոպրակից Ադամը 2 սղոց հանեց, այնուհետև, նայելով տոպրակի մնացած պարունակությանը, ապշեց: Նա այնքան ապշեց, որ վերցրեց սղոցներից մեկը և սկսեց սղոցել շղթան, առանց երկրորդը Լոուրենսին տալու: Միայն երբ վերջինս ասաց. "Հեյ! Դու ինձ երկրորդը կտաս?" Ադամը սղոցը գցեց Լոուրենսին, իսկ տոպրակը իր մնացած պարունակությամբ գցեց վաննայի մեջ: Երկուսով սղոցեցին շղթաները, բայց դրանք շատ հաստ էին և չէին սղոցվում: Ադամի սղոցը անգամ քանդվեց: Լոուրենսը փորձեց սղոցել շղթայի կողպեքը, բայց դարձյալ չկարողացավ:
-Գրողը տանի!-մի կողմ շպրտելով սղոցը` գոչեց Ադամը: Սղոցը կպավ հայելիներից մեկին և նրա անկյունից մի փոքր մաս ջարդեց:
   Որոշ դադար տիրեց: Լոուրենսի դեմքին ժպիտ երևաց: Նայեց մերթ սղոցին, մերթ` շղթային.
-Նա չի ուզում, որ մենք սղոցենք մեր շղթաները. նա ուզում է, որ մենք սղոցենք մեր ոտքերը... Ես գիտեմ, թե ով է մեզ այստեղ բերել...
-Ինչ?
-Ես, իհարկե, նրան անձամբ չեմ ճանաչում, բայց ինչ-որ բան նրա մասին ինձ հայտնի է...
-Ինչու շուտ չասացիր?
-Եվ այսպես, լսիր... Սրա մասին ես իմացել եմ 3 շաբաթ առաջ: Բանը նրանում է, որ ես գլխավոր կասկածյալն էի...
 Քերրին, Տեպպը և Սինգը իջան աստիճաններով և մտան առաջին սենյակը: Ցանցի հետևում փշալարերի մի ամբողջ ջունգլի կար: Ցանցին մոտ, փշալարերի վրա տղամարդու դիակ էր ընկած: Ելքի դուռը փակ էր: Քերրին իր ձեռքում ձայնագրիչ էր վերցրել, որը գտել էր ցանցի հետևում.
-Երևում է, նա այստեղ վաղուց է... Նա չի գտել ելքը... Զոհը 46 տարեկան է: Մեռել է արյան մեծ կորստից: Նա ամբողջությամբ ծածկված է խորը վերքերով: Հատակին անգամ նրա ստամոքսահյութի հետքերն ենք գտել: Զարմանալի է, որ նա այսքան կարողացել է անցնել: Ահա թե ինչ եմ գտել:
   Քերրին սեղմեց ձայնագրիչի կոճակը.
«Բարև, Փոլ: Դու, լինելով լրիվ առողջ, ողջամիտ և միջնակարգ մարդ, անցած ամիս ածելիով կտրեցիր դաստակիդ երակները: Դա արեցիր մեռնելու համար, թե ուշադրության արժանանալ էիր ցանկանում? Այսօր դու կպատասխանես ինձ: Բանը նրանում է, որ եթե մեռնել ես ուզում, ապա դու այնտեղ ես, որտեղ որ պետք է: Բայց եթե ապրել ես ուզում, կտրտիր քեզ ևս մեկ անգամ: Գտիր դռան ճամփան փշալարերի միջով, բայց շտապիր. ժամը 3-ին դուռը կփակվի, և այս տեղը կդառնա քո գերեզմանը: Ինչքան արյուն կտաս կենդանի մնալու համար, Փոլ?»
-Դռան վրա ժամացույց կար: Դուռը փակվեց ուղիղ ժամը 3-ին: Նրան տրվել էր ընդամենը 2 ժամ,-եզրափակեց խոսքը Քերրին:
   Փոլի մեջքին «փազզլ»-ի կտոր հիշեցնող պատկեր էր փորագրված: 


-Մամուլը անհայտ մարդասպանին «Փազզլ»-Մարդասպան (Jigsaw Killer) անվանեց,-շարունակում էր պատմել Լոուրենսը,-իրականում նա չէր սպանում իր զոհերին, այլ հենց իրենց, զոհերին էր ստիպում վերջ տալ իրենց կյանքին: 
Հաջորդ սենյակը մի կիսամութ սենյակ էր, որի կենտրոնում չհրկիզվող պահարան էր դրված: Այնտեղ տղամարդու ածխացած դիակ կար: Հատակին ցեխի շերտ և ապակու ջարդված կտորներ կային: Տեպպի ձեռքի լապտերը լուսավորեց պատերը: Հարյուրավոր թվեր էին գրված: Ձայնագրիչը ասում էր.
«Բարև, Մարկ: Եթե դու իսկապես այդքան հիվանդ ես, ապա որտեղից այդքան լուսանկարներ ունես? Արի ստուգենք քո հիվանդ լինելը: Քո երակներում դանդաղ ազդող թույն կա: Հակաթույնը չհրկիզվող պահարանում է: Պահարանի կոդը գրված է պատին: Շտապ գտիր այն, բայց նաև նայիր, թե որտեղ ես դնում ոտքդ: Բացի դրանից, քո մարմինը ծածկված է հեշտ բռնկվող նյութով, այդ պատճառով ես քո փոխարեն զգույշ կվարվեի այդ մոմի հետ, այլապես այն մարդիկ, ում դու վառել ես քո արարքով, վրեժ կլուծեն քեզանից:»
   Քերրին ցույց տվեց պատը.
-Պատին «փազզլ»-ի կտոր հիշեցնող անցք կա: Երևում է, մեր ընկեր "Փազզլը" սիրում է տեղավորել իրեն առաջին շարքերում իր հիվանդ խաղերին հետևելու համար: Այս անգամ, անցած անգամվա համեմատ, մենք ինչ-որ բան ունենք:
  Դա բժշկական սարք էր: Քննիչները որոշեցին «Փազզլին» փնտրել բժիշկների մեջ:



շարունակելի

----------

Freeman (31.07.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

Հաջորդ օրը Լոուրենսը հիվանդանոցում հյուրեր ուներ: Դրանք ուսանողներ էին: Լոուրենսը հյուրերին պատմում էր հաճախորդներից մեկի առողջական վիճակի մասին: Նրան լսում էր նաև Զեպպը: Լոուրենսը պատմում էր և ցույց տալիս ռենտգեն-լուսանկարների վրա.
-Ինչպես տեսնում եք, մեր հիվանդը ունի չարորակ ուռուցք գլխուղեղի առջևի մասում: Նրա վիճակը գնալով վատանում է: Հիվանդը...
-Ջոն... Նրա անունը Ջոն է, պրն. Գորդոն,-ընդհատեց Զեպպը:-Նա շատ հետաքրքիր անձնավորություն է:
-Շնորհակալություն ինֆորմացիայի համար, Զեպպ: Ինչպես տեսնում եք,-դարձավ նա ուսանողներին,-մեր աշխատակազմը հիվանդների հետ ջերմ հարաբերություններ ունի:
   Զեպպը հեռացավ, իսկ Լոուրենսին կանչեցին տնօրենի սենյակ:
-Կներեք, իմ պարտականությունների մեջ մտնում է ոչ միայն հիվանդներին խնամելը.-ասաց Լոուրենսը և գնաց տնօրենի սենյակ:
   Այնտեղ դր. Գորդոնին սպասում էին Տեպպը և Սինգը: Բժշկի համար դա շատ անսպասելի էր: Տեպպը խոսեց.
-Բարև Ձեզ պրն. Գորդոն: Ես դետեկտիվ Տեպպն եմ, իսկ սա դետեկտիվ Սինգն է: Մենք ուզում ենք զրուցել Ձեզ հետ:
   Լոուրենսը նստեց:
-Հայցում ենք Ձեր ներողամտությունը, որ Ձեզ կտրում ենք Ձեր գործից:
-Ոչինչ: Ինչով կարող եմ օգտակար լինել?
-Ասացեք խնդրեմ. որտեղ եք եղել երեկ գիշեր, ժամը 11-ից մինչ 1-ը:
-Դա ձեզ հետաքրքրում է?
-Որ հարցնում ենք, ուրեմն հետաքրքրում է: Բայց եթե չեք ցանկանում այստեղ պատասխանել, կարող եք դա անել մեզ մոտ:
-Դրա մասին խոսք լինել չի կարող: Ես աշխատանքի եմ: Իմ մեքենան էլ նորոգման է:
-Ոչինչ: Դուք կարող եք գալ մեզ հետ,-ասաց Սինգը:
-Կներեք: Բայց ինչ է ձեզ պետք?
  Տեպպը Լոուրենսին ցույց տվեց դեպքի վայրում գտնված հանցանշանը: Դա պատկանում էր իրենն: Լոուրենսը զարմացած էր: Տեպպի դեմքին ժպիտ երևաց. "Փազզլ"-Մարդասպանը հեշտությամբ բռնվել է:
  Ոստիկանությունում Լոուրենսը պնդում էր, որ սպանության ժամանակ եղել է իր ծանոթի մոտ և որ ոչ մի կերպ չի կարող բացատրել, թե ինչպես է իրեն պատկանող իրը հայտնվել սպանության վայրում: Լոուրենսը ձերբակալվեց Փոլի և Մարկի սպանությունների կասկածանքով: Բայց մի քանի օր անց նա անմեղ ճանաչվեց: 
***
   Այդ օրը Սինգը եկավ և ասաց.
-Մենք ստուգեցինք Ձեր ալիբին: Դուք չէիք խաբում:
-Ես կարող եմ գնալ?
-Կարող եք գնալ, բայց մենք Ձեզ կխնդրեինք մի փոքր ևս մնալ: Մի զոհ կա, որը փրկվել է: Մենք կուզեինք, որ դուք լսեիք նրա ցուցմունքները: Մենք երախտապարտ կլինենք:
  Հարցաքննությունների սենյակում մի կին կար: Նրա դեմքի վրա աչքի էին ընկնում չորացած արցունքները և այտերի վրայի վերքերը: Նրա կողքին Տեպպն էր.
-Ամանդա! Ասացեք խնդրեմ, թե ինչ եք հիշում:
-Ես արթնացա և զգացի սեփական արյանս համը:


Ամանդան արթնացավ մի մութ սենյակում: Գամված էր աթոռին, ձեռքերը կապկպված էին, իսկ գլխին ինչ-որ մետաղյա ծանր սարք էր դրած, որը պինդ բռնել էր նրա բերանից: Ամանդան փորձեց քանդել կապերը: Մի լույս վառվեց: Դա հեռուստացույցի էկրան էր: Էկրանին մեծ քթով մի այլանդակ տիկնիկ երևաց և տղամարդու ձայնով ասաց.
"Բարև, Ամանդա! Դու ինձ չգիտես, բայց ես քեզ գիտեմ: Ես ուզում եմ խաղ խաղալ: Հիմա ես քեզ կասեմ, թե ինչ կլինի քո պարտվելու դեպքում: Սարքը, որը դու կրում ես, գրկել է քո վերին և ստորին ծնոտները: Սարքի ետևում վայրկյանաչափ կա: Երբ քո ժամանակը ավարտվի, սարքը կբացվի` մեծ ուժով պատռելով քո բերանը: Այն նման է "հակադարձ արջի թակարդի": Հիմա ես ցույց կտամ:»
  Տիկնիկը դա ցույց տվեց ապակե գնդի վրա: Վայրկյանաչափով անցավ մեկ րոպե, և թակարդը բացվեց: Ապակե գունդը փշուր-փշուր եղավ: Ամանդայի աչքերը արցունքոտվեցին: Տիկնիկը շարունակեց.
"Միայն մեկ բանալի կա, որով կարող ես քանդել սարքը: Այն գտնվում է մահացած ընկերոջդ ստամոքսում, որի հետ միասին բանտ ես նստել: Շուրջդ նայիր, Ամանդա, և կհասկանաս, որ ես քեզ չեմ խաբում: Ավելի լավ է` շտապիր: Ապրել, կամ մեռնել: Կատարիր քո ընտրությունը!"


  Ամանդան պոկեց ձեռքերի կապանքները և կանգնեց: Վայրկյանաչափը սկսեց աշխատել: Ամանդան փորձեց ձեռքերով քանդել սարքը, բայց չէր ստացվում: Կողքի սենյակում մի մարմին կար: Ամանդան ճանաչեց նրան. իր ընկերն էր: Մարմնի կողքին դանակ կար: Երբ նա վերցրեց դանակը, ընկերը բացեց աչքերը: Նրան ոչ թե սպանել էին, այլ թմրանյութեր սրսկելով՝ անշարժացրել: Ինչպես Սինգը ասաց, ոչ միայն այդ տղան չէր կարող շարժվել, այլ նույնիսկ դժվար թե որևէ բան զգար: Ամանդան այլընտրանք չուներ. դանակով պատռեց ընկերոջ փորը, գտավ ստամոքսում բանալին, քանդեց սարքը և գցեց այն: 2 վայրկյան էլ ուշացներ՝ "հակադարձ արջի թակարդը" կպատռեր նրա բերանը: Ամանդան հիստերիայի մեջ էր: Մի դուռ բացվեց: Տիկնիկը եռանիվ հեծանիվով ներս մտավ և ասաց.
«Շնորհավորում եմ, Ամանդա. դու դեռևս ողջ ես: Շատ մարդիկ անշնորհակալ են կենդանի լինելու համար, բայց ոչ դու: Ոչ այսուհետ:»



-Դուք ասացիք, որ թմրամոլ եք: Այդ պատճառով է նա Ձեզ ընտրել-հարցրեց Տեպպը:
   Ամանդան լուռ էր:
-Հենց այդ պատճառով...
-Նա օգնեց ինձ,-ասաց Ամանդան և սկսեց հեկեկալ:
   Տեպպը և Սինգը համոզված էին, որ “Փազզլը” բժիշկ է: Նրանք ցանկանում էին, որպեսզի Գորդոնը օգնի իրենց գտնել մարդասպանին: Բայց բժիշկը հրաժարվեց:

   Ադամը կլանված լսեց այդ տարօրինակ պատմությունները և հարցրեց.
-Համոզված ես, որ նա է?
-Այո, համոզված եմ:
-Իսկ միգուցե դու ես ինձ այստեղ բերել,-Ադամը բարձրացրեց ձայնը:
-Ես նույն վիճակում եմ, ինչ որ դու:
-Խաբում ես!! Սուտ է!!-Ադամը ձեռքն առավ հայելուց պոկված բեկորը, որը ընկել էր իր մոտ,-Կամ հենց հիմա ինձ կասես ճիշտը, կամ էլ երդվում եմ, ես քեզ... Ես քեզ...-զարմացած նայեց բեկորի 2 կողմերին:
-Ինչ?
-Հայելին... Երկու կողմանի է...

   Պարզվեց, որ բեկորը մի կողմից հայելի է, իսկ մյուս կողմից` ապակի: Ադամն ու Գորդոնը սենյակում ոչ մի տեսախցիկ չէին տեսել: Իսկ ինչ, եթե իրենց հետևող տեսախցիկները հայելու հետևում էին թաքնված? Ադամը բեկորը գցեց հայելու վրա: Հայելին ջարդվեց: Նրա հետևում տեսախցիկ կար: Ադամը ձեռքն ընկած ամեն ինչով սկսեց խփել:
-Անօգուտ է,-ասաց Լոուրենսը:
-Նա նստել և նայում է մեզ:
-Փոխանակ հայելուն խփես, մտածիր, թե ինչպես ազատվենք այս շղթաներից: Նրան պետք է արժանին հատուցել: Այս ամենը նա հիանալի է կազմակերպել:
-Տեսնում եմ, դու այդ տխմարով հիանում ես:
-Եթե ուզում ես ինչ-որ մեկին հաղթել, ապա բռունցքներդ պարզելուց առաջ պետք է հասկանաս, թե ինչ է նա մտածում: Այստեղ պետք է մի հուշում լինի... Միայն պետք է փնտրել այն...-Լոուրենսը նայում էր չորս կողմը, հուսալով, որ ինչ-որ բան կգտնի:
-Տեսնում եմ, դու հանգիստ ես: Ժամանակ քիչ է մնում: Չես մտածում դրա մասին?
-Ես մտածում եմ հենց դրա մասին! Նաև մտածում եմ, թե ինչ ասացի երեկ դստերս...

   Դայանայի քունը չէր տանում: Նա ասում էր, որ սենյակում մի չար մարդ իրեն է հետևում: Էլիսոնը բացեց ամուսնու սենյակի դուռը: Բժիշկը ինչպես միշտ զբաղված էր:
-Լոուրենս: Կներես, որ անհանգստացնում եմ: Դայանան ուզում է, որ գաս իր սենյակը:
-Մի րոպե...-առանց հայացքը համակարգչի էկրանից թեքելու պատասխանեց ամուսինը:
-Նա ուզում է, որ ստուգես նրա սենյակը:
-Հիմա կվերջացնեմ:
***
-Տեսար? Ոչ մի չար մարդ չկա սենյակում: Կարող ես հանգիստ քնել,-սենյակը ստուգելուց հետո ասաց Լոուրենսը:
-Վախենում եմ...
-Բարի գիշեր,-հայրը ցանկացավ հանգցնել լույսը և դուրս գալ սենյակից, բայց աղջիկը հարցրեց.
-Դու մեզ չես լքի, չէ, հայրիկ?
-Ինչ? Դու նկատի ունես, հեռանամ ձեզանից? Ես այդպիսի բան երբեք չեմ անի: Ով է դա քեզ ասել?
-Ոչ ոք:
-Ճիշտ չէ... Ես քեզ շատ-շատ սիրում եմ:
-Ամեն ինչից շատ?
-Ամեն ինչից շատ,-պատասխանեց Լոուրենսը և համբուրեց դստերը,-Բարի գիշեր:
-Բարի գիշեր:
-Վաղը ես քո սիրած հեքիաթը կպատմեմ,-Լոուրենսը հանգցրեց լույսը և դուրս եկավ սենյակից:

   Այո, բժշկը հանգիստ էր արտաքուստ: Սակայն ներքուստ նա Ադամից պակաս անհանգիստ չէր: Նա լավ գիտեր մարդասպանի մասին: Գիտեր, որ եթե նա խոստացել է սպանել Էլիսոնին և Դայանային, ապա կանի դա` առանց մեկ վայրկյան տատանվելու:
   Ժամը 1:07 էր:
-Ուզում ես տեսնել?-Լոուրենսը գրպանից հանեց ալբոմը և գցեց Ադամին:
   Ադամը վերցրեց ալբոմը և սկսեց դիտել լուսանկարները: Դրանց վրա Դայանան էր: Անմեղ և անօգնական, աշխույժ և ժպտուն: Ինչ իմանար, որ աշխարհում կան մարդիկ, որ երեխաներ են սպանում:
-Գեղեցիկ են:
-Շնորհակալություն:
-Էլի երեխաներ ունես?
-Մենք մտածել ենք այդ մասին: Բայց իմ աշխատանքային գրաֆիկը թույլ չի տալիս:
-Իսկ որտեղ է կինդ:
-Այն լուսանկարի տակ, որը դու հիմա նայում ես: Դա իմ սիրած նկարն է:
   Ադամը հանեց Գորդոնի ասած լուսանկարը: Նրա վրա պատկերված էին Էլիսոնը և Դայանան... Կապկպված: Ադամը քարացավ: Նկարի տակ "փազզլի" կտոր էր նախշած...


շարունակելի

----------

Freeman (31.07.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

Այլևս կասկած չկար, որ այս ամենի հետևում Լոուրենսի ասած մարդն է: Նկարի հետևում գրված էր. “Իքսը ցույց է տալիս... Երբեմն տեսնում ես ավելին փակ աչքերով”:
-Դու այդ լուսանկարներում ինձ չես գտնի, որովհետև ես շատ զբաղված մարդ եմ-Լոուրենսը չէր էլ նայում Ադամի կողմը:
-Բայց այդ լուսանկարը չկա:
-Ինչ ես խոսում?
-Այդ քո ասած լուսանկարը չկա,-Ադամը այն պահեց իր մոտ:
-Հաստատ?
-Այո:
  Ադամը շպրտեց ալբոմը Լոուրենսին: Բժիշկը նայեց ամբողջ ալբոմը, բայց իր ասած լուսանկարը չգտավ: Նա ենթադրեց, որ դա իր կինը հանած կլինի, որի հետ նա երեկ վիճել էր:
***
   Էկրանը, որը ցույց էր տալիս բաղնիքը, գտնվում էր Գորդոնների տանը: Էկրանի կողքին ժամացույց կար: Մարդասպանը ժամը 6-ը լրանալուց հետո պետք է սպաներ կապկպված մորն ու աղջկան: Պարզվում է, որ մի ուրիշ տեսախցիկ նայում էր դեպի Գորդոնների տան պատուհանը: Լոուրենսի ազատ արձակվելուց հետո Տեպպը շարունակում էր կասկածել նրան, այդ պատճառով էլ թաքնված տեսախցիկ էր տեղադրել տան դիմաց: Պատուհանին ինչ-որ դեմք նշմարվեց: Դա երևաց Տեպպի տանը տեղադրված էկրանին: Դժվար էր ենթադրել, թե ում դեմքն էր դա: Բայց դա հաստատ Լոուրենսը չէր, այլ մի սևահեր տղամարդ: Լոուրենսի մազերը շագանակագույն էին և ավելի փարթամ:

-Դու ով ես? Ես քեզ տեսնում եմ: Ինչ ես անում այդտեղ? Դր. Գորդոնի տանը: Ես գիտեմ, որ դու ինչ-որ բան գիտես: Ես քեզ հետ դեռ կխոսեմ: Ինձանից դու չես փախչի,-քթի տակ խոսում էր Տեպպը, առանց ենթադրելու անգամ, որ այդ մարդը կապկպել է դր. Գորդոնի կնոջն ու դստերը և ատրճանակը ձեռքին սպասում է, թե երբ է գալու ժամը 6-ը, որպեսզի սպանի նրանց:
   “Փազզլին” բռնելը դարձել էր Տեպպի, կարելի էր ասել, կյանքի նպատակը: Նրա տան պատերը ծածկված էին թերթերով, որտեղ "Փազզլի" մասին հոդվածներ էին: Տեպպի հիշողության մեջ թարմ էր Սինգի հետ պատահած դեպքը:

   Տեպպը և Սինգը բարձրացան նախկին գործարանի աստիճաններով: Լույսերը վառվում էին: Իրենց 4 կողմը ուշադիր զննելով` նրանք շարժվեցին առաջ: Մի քանի ծածկոցներ կային: Դրանցից մեկի տակ Տեպպն ու Սինգը ինչ-որ սենյակի մակետ գտան, մյուսի տակ` տիկնիկ և խոզի դիմակ: 3-րդ ծածկոցը շարժվում էր: Նրա տակ տղամարդ կար: Նա նստած էր աթոռին, վիզը կապված էր, իսկ բերանը փակված էր կտորով: Տեսնելով նրանց` սկսեց օգնություն հայցել: Տեպպը կարգադրեց Սինգին ծածկոցներով ծածկել նրան: Ինչ-որ մեկը վերելակով բարձրանում էր: Տեպպը և Սինգը թաքնվեցին: Այդ ինչ-որ մեկը ամենայն հավանականուրյամբ “Փազզլն” էր: Նրա արդեն իսկ ոտնաձայները  լսելով ծածկոցի տակ գտնվող տղամարդը սկսեց աղաղակել: “Փազզլը” երկար զգեստ էր հագել, որը ծածկում էր նրան ոտքից գլուխ: Անգամ նրա դեմքը չէր երևում: Մոտեցավ հերթական զոհին և բարձրացրեց ծածկոցը.
-Արդեն արթնացել ես, Ջեֆֆ? Մյուս անգամ ես կմեծացնեմ չափաբաժինը: Մի լացիր: Ես քեզ հիմա նպատակ կտամ կյանքում: Դու կծառայես ավելի մեծ բանի, քան ինքդ կաս:

   Տեպպն ու Սինգը զենքերը ձեռքներին դուրս եկան թաքստոցից և սպառնացին կրակել: “Փազզլը” ոտքով հատակի վրա մի կոճակ սեղմեց: 2 շաղափներ դուրս եկան աթոռի վերին մասից և ուղղվեցին դեպի տղամարդու վիզը:
-Դուք պետք է կանգնեցնեք այդ ամենը, թե չէ նա կմեռնի 20 վայրկյանից: Ինչն է ձեզ համար ավելի կարևոր. ինձ ձերբակալելը, թե մարդկային կյանք փրկելը?-հաղթական կերպով ասաց մոլագարը:
   Սինգը մոտեցավ աթոռին, իսկ Տեպպը մոտեցավ մարդասպանին և զենքը պահեց նրա վրա: 
-Միայն մեկ բանալի կա, որ կարող է ազատել նրան-խոսեց "Փազզլը":
-Ուր է?-հարցրեց Սինգը:
-Տուփում:
   Սինգը աթոռի հետևում տուփ տեսավ: Տուփի մեջ մոտ 2 տասնյակ բանալի կար:
-Որ մեկը?
-Ես դա չեմ ասի:
   Սինգը մեկը մյուսի հետևից փորձում էր բանալիները:
-Դու հիվանդ ես! Տխմար!-բացականչեց Տեպպը:
-Այո: Ես հիվանդ եմ, օֆիցեր: Հիվանդ եմ աղետի պատճառով, որը ուտում է ինձ ներսից: Հիվանդ եմ մարդկանց` իրենց տրված պարգևների նկատմամբ անտարբեր վերաբերմունքից: Հիվանդ եմ, որովհետև որոշները արհամարհում են ուրիշների տառապանքները: Հիվանդ եմ այդ ամենի պատճառով:

   Ի վերջո Սինգը զենքի օգնությամբ շարքից դուրս հանեց մեխանիզմը, հասկանալով, որ "Փազզլը" լավ հիմարացրեց իրեն: Տեպպը կրակոցների ձայնից շրջվեց: Իսկ "Փազզլ"-Մարդասպանը, որը կարծես գլխի ետևում էլ աչքեր ուներ, զգաց դա և օգտվեց դրանից: Թևի տակից արագորեն դանակ հանեց, կտրեց Տեպպի կոկորդը և փախավ: Տեպպը վիրավորված ընկավ գետնին, իսկ Սինգը վազեց մարդասպանի հետևից, կրակելով նրա ոտքերի ուղղությամբ: 

   Սինգը հասավ մի նեղ միջանցք: "Փազզլը" երևաց մի քանի մետր հեռավորության վրա: Տեսնելով, որ չի կարող հասնել նրան, Սինգը կրակեց նրա ուղղությամբ: “Փազզլը” ընկավ գետնին: Սինգը շարժվեց առաջ: Առաստաղից հրացաններ էին կախված, որոնց ձգաններին թելեր էին ամրացված: Թելերը անցնում էին հատակին զուգահեռ, մի քանի սանտիմետր բարձրության վրա: Սինգը չնկատեց դա և տրորեց թելերից մեկը: Հրացանները կրակեցին նրա գլխին: Սինգը մեռավ, իսկ “Փազզլը” ոտքի կանգնեց և փախավ: Տեպպի վզին այդ օրվանից սպի է մնացել: 

-Դու ինձանից չես փախնի: Ես քեզ կբռնեմ, որորվհետև ես քեզ ատում եմ: Ես արդեն հասնում եմ քեզ,-շարունակում էր քթի տակ խոսել Տեպպը:
***
   Ժամը 3:52 էր: Ադամը Էլիսոնի և Դայանայի լուսանկարն էր նայում: Լոուրենսը շարունակում էր շուրջը նայել:
-Պետք է հուշում լինի... Ինչ-որ մի բան պետք է լինի... Այդ ինչ ես անում?-դարձավ նա Ադամին,-Հեյ!... Կներես, որ անհանգստացնում եմ: Ինչ ես անում?
-Դու չես կարող ինձ կարգադրել, թե ինչ անեմ նրա համար, որ ես քեզ հետ այստեղ եմ:
-Չես հասկանում: Մենք պետք է համագործակցենք:
-Եվ ինչ անեմ ես?
-Մենք պետք է խոսենք իրար հետ, մտածենք...
-Ես էլ մտածում եմ:
-Ինչ ես մտածում?
-Անջատիր լույսը:
-Ինչու?
-Մեկ վայրկյան անջատիր:
   Լոուրենսը անջատեց լույսը: Պատի սալիկներից մեկի վրա, որը գտնվում էր բժշկի մոտ, շարունակում էր լույս ընկնել: Այն “իքս” տառի տեսք ուներ: Լոուրենսը վառեց լույսը, վերցրեց սղոցը և ջարդեց սալիկը: Մի տուփ կար պատի ներսում: Լոուրենսը վերցրեց այն: Տուփը կողպեքով փակված էր: Պետք էր գտնել բանալին: Դր. Գորդոնը հիշեց, որ իր ծրարում բանալի կար, որը նա գցել էր Ադամին, որպեսզի վերջինս փորձի բացել շղթայի կողպեքը: Այդ բանալիով էլ Լոուրենսը բացեց տուփը: Այնտեղ բջջային հեռախոս, կրակայրիչ և 2 ծխախոտներ կային: Ադամը ցանկացավ ծխել այդ ծխախոտներից, բայց Գորդոնը ասաց, որ դրանք կարող են թունավորված լինել: Տուփում մի թուղթ կար, որի վրա գրված էր. “Բժիշկ, սուս...”: Գորդոնը շրջեց թուղթը: Գրված էր. “Այս ծխախոտները անվնաս են: Խոստանում եմ: Չհաշված այն վնասը, որ արդեն նրանք իրենց մեջ պարունակում են: Լավ մտածիր, բժիշկ: Քեզ նույնիսկ ատրճանակ պետք չի գա Ադամին սպանելու համար:” 

   Լոուրենսը փորձեց ոստիկանություն զանգել, բայց այդ հեռախոսով կարելի էր միայն զանգեր ընդունել:
-Սա ես ինչ-որ տեղ տեսել եմ...-նայելով հեռախոսին` ասաց բժիշկը:

   Լոուրենսը ելավ մեքենայից և մոտեցավ ավտոմատ հեռախոսին` զանգելու: Բայց հեռախոսը չէր զանգում: Գրպանում բջջային հեռախոս գտավ: Որտեղից էր այն հայտնվել` չգիտեր: Զարմացած սկսեց զննել այն: Հանկարծ զգաց, որ ինչ-որ մեկը կանգնած է իր հետևում: Հազիվ էր շրջվել` խոզի դիմակով մեկը հարվածեց նրան: Գորդոնը կորցրեց գիտակցությունը և արթնացավ սանհանգույցում:

-Ինչպես իմացար, որ պետք է լույսը անջատել,-հարցրեց Լոուրենսը:
-Ինչ տարբերություն: Դա աշխատեց:
-Այո, բայց ինչպես իմացար?
-Ներքին ձայնս հուշեց...
-Ներքին ձայնս... Դու խաբել չգիտես:
-Դու ճշմարտությունն ես ուզում իմանալ?
-Այոոո!
-Նայիր!
   Ադամը Էլիսոնի և Դայանայի լուսանկարը ուղարկեց Գորդոնին: 
-Աստված իմ... Սա քեզ որտեղից?-տեսածից քարացած հարցրեց Լոուրենսը:
-Քո ալբոմից:
-Ինչու սկզբից ցույց չտվիր?
-Չկարողացա:
   Լոուրենսը, որը մինչ այդ հանգիստ էր երևում, չկարողացավ զսպել արցունքները:
-Ցավում եմ...-ասաց Ադամը:
   Լոուրենսը դարձավ դեպի տեսախցիկը և բղավեց.
-Ինչու ես այդպես անում, վիժվածք!!!...-այնուհետև սկսեց կմկմալ,-Լավ... Լավ... Պետք է մտածել...

“Լավ մտածիր, բժիշկ: Քեզ նույնիսկ ատրճանակ պետք չի գա Ադամին սպանելու համար:”
“Երբ արյանդ մեջ չափից շատ թույն կա, միակ բանը, որ մնում է քեզ անել, ինքնասպան լինելն է:”

   Լոուրենսը ծխախոտներից մեկը աննկատ թաթախեց դիակի արյան մեջ:
-Ինչ ես անում?-հարցրեց Ադամը
-Ոչինչ...-Լոուրենսը բարձրացավ և հանգցրեց լույսը:
-Այդ ինչ ես անում???-նորից հարցրեց Ադամը:
-Դու ուզում ես ծխել?-Լոուրենսը վառեց լույսը:
-Այո: Ուզում եմ:
-Վերցրու:
   Դր. Գորդոնը երկմտեց, բայց այնուամենայնիվ, կրակայրիչի հետ Ադամին տվեց մյուս ծխախոտը:

շարունակելի

----------


## Աբելյան

Ադամը սկսեց ծխեց: Մի քանի վայրյան անց նա թափահարվեց և ընկավ հատակին:
-Ես թունավորեցի նրան, այնպես, ինչպես դու էիր ուզում! Ձեռք չտաս ընտանիքիս!!!-կոկորդով մեկ բացականչեց դր. Գորդոնը:
   Հանկարծ Ադամին հոսանք խփեց: Ադամը վեր թռավ տեղից:
-Ինչ է?-Շփոթված հարցրեց Լոուրենսը:
-Հենց նոր  հոսանքը ինձ խփեց!
-Ինչ? Հանգստացիր, դա քեզ ընդամենը թվաց:
-Ես պետք է հանեմ սա ոտքիցս!-Ադամը դարձյալ քաշքշել շղթայից:
-Բավական է!-ծղրտաց դր. Գորդոնը և նորից վերցնելով սղոցը` փորձեց սղոցել շղթան:
   Ադամը հանկած հիշեց, թե ինչպես է հայտնվել բաղնիքում:

   Ադամը տուն վերադարձավ և սկսեց լուսանկարներ հանել: Հանկարծ հոսանքը գնաց: Մութ էր: Ադամը լապտեր վերցրեց, բայց լապտերը չէր վառվում: Տանը կարծես ինչ-որ մեկը կար: Ադամը վերցրեց ապարատը, գցեց վզից և շարժվեց առաջ: Նրան որպես լույս ծառայում էր ապարատի ակնթարթային բռնկումը: Հյուրասենյակում` աթոռին, մի ինչ-որ անճոռնի տիկնիկ կար: Մեկը հաստատ մտել էր: Ադամը բացեց դռներից մեկը և իր դիմացը տեսնելու համար նորից սեղմեց ապարատի կոճակը: Նրա առջև խոզի դիմակով ինչ-որ մեկն էր: Հաջորդ վայրկյանին Ադամը կորցրեց գիտակցությունը:

   Ժամը 5:40 էր: Հեռախոսին զանգ եկավ: Լոուրենսը վերցրեց հեռախոսը.
-Ով է?
-Հայրիկ...-Դայանան էր:
-Դայանա!...
-Հայրիկ, դու ես?
-Ես եմ, աղջնակս:
-Հայրիկ, ես վախենում եմ...-աղջիկը լաց էր լինում:
-Ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի, սիրելիս! Ուր է մայրիկը?
-Ինձ հետ է:
-Փոխանցիր հեռախոսը նրան:
-Չեմ կարող... Այդ մարդը այստեղ է... Վախենում եմ... Հայրիկ, արի տուն:
-Ալո... Դայանա?...
-Լարրի?-հեռախոսը վերցրեց Էլիսոնը:
-Էլլի! Դու ես?
-Ադամը այդտեղ է?
-Որտեղից դու նրան գիտես?
-Մի հավատա Ադամին: Նա քեզ գիտի: Գիտի քեզ հետ տեղի ունեցածների մասին:
   Զանգը ընդհատվեց: Բժիշկը նորից դարձավ դեպի տեսախցիկը և բացականչեց.
-Գրողը քեզ տանի!!! Եթե նրանց գլխից մազ պակասի, ես վերջդ կտամ, լսում ես, շան որդի? Կսպանեմ քեզ!!:
-Նրանց հետ ամեն ինչ լավ է?
-Իմ կինը... Նա... Նա ասաց քո անունը:
-Ինչ ասաց?
-Ասաց, որպեսզի չհավատամ քեզ:
-Ինչին չհավատալ?
-Նա ասաց, որ դու գիտես ինձ:
-Դու էլ ինձ գիտես:
-Հերիք է խաբես! Ստախոս!! Ասա ինձ ճիշտը!!!
-Ես եմ ստախոսը? Ինչ էիր անում երեկ գիշեր, Լոուրենս? Հիվանդանոցում հիվանդ երեխաներին էիր փրկում? Ասացիր, որ երեկ գիշեր, քո տանից գնացիր դեպի հիվանդանոց:
-Որովհետև դա այդպես է:
-Ոչ, դա այդպես չէ: Ես կարող եմ ապացուցել դա,-Ադամը վաննայից լուսանկարներ հանեց: Դա էր տոպրակի պարունակությունը, որը տեսնելով, Ադամը ապշել էր:-Սա առաջին դեպքը չէ: Ես քեզ նկարում էի մի քանի օր:
   Ադամը լուսանկարները գցեց Գորդոնին: Բժիշկը դրանց վրա տեսավ իր պատկերները. Լոուրենսը` տանից դուրս գալուց, Լոուրենսը` բացօթյա սրճարանում նստած, Լոուրենսը` կանգառ գնալուց, Լոուրենսը` հյուրանոցում, իր սիրուհու սենյակը մտնելիս:
-Բայց... Ինչու?-զայրացած հարցրեց նա:
-Ուզում ես իմանալ, ինչ էի անում? Ես փող էի վաստակում քո նման հարուստ տղաներին նկարելով, որոնք գնում են դեպի ճանապարհից դուրս գտնվող հյուրանոցները, իրենց քարտուղարուհիների հետ պառկելու համար:
-Հերիք եղավ,-Գորդոնը ճմռթեց լուսանկարները և շպրտեց մի կողմ:
-Նույնիսկ պատկերացրու, որ մենք երկուսս էլ ստախոսներ ենք: Բայց իմ ֆոտոխցիկը չի կարող խաբել: Նա ցույց է տալիս այն, ինչ իր առջև է:
-Ով էր նա?
-Ով?
-Այն մարդը, ով քեզ վճարում էր ինձ լուսանկարելու համար, նա ով էր?
-Նա իրեն Բոբ է անվանում: Նա ինձ վճարում էր 200 դոլլար մեկ գիշերվա համար: Եթե ես իմանայի, որ սա է լինելու այս ամենի վերջը, ես մի գլուխ ավել կպահանջեի:
-Ինչ է դա նշանակում? Դա նշանակում է, որ դու տեսել ես, թե ինչ է կատարվել ինձ հետ?
-Իմ տեսածը այն էր, որ դու մտար մեքենան: Ես չեմ հարցրել քո անունը, ես չգիտեի, թե դու ով ես, չգիտեմ, թե ինչպես եմ այստեղ հայտնվել, չգիտեմ, թե ինչպես ես այստեղ հայտնվել: Ես ընդամենը նկարեցի և գնացի դեպի տուն, նկարները հանելու: Հաջորդ բանը, որ հիշում եմ` շղթայված եմ խողովակին մի ինչ-որ նախնադարյան բաղնիքում, այն մարդու դիմաց, որին նկարահանում էի:
-Մի խոսքով` քեզ վճարած մարդն էլ մեզ այստեղ է բերել:
-Միգուցե:
-Ինչ է նշանակում` միգուցե: Իհարկե, դա այդպես է: Ինչպիսին էր նրա արտաքինը?
-Նա տղամարդ էր:
-Նա բարձրահասակ էր, սևահեր, ճաղատ, գեր?
-Ոչինչ չգիտեմ նրա արտաքինի մասին:
-Բայց դու պետք է ինչ-որ բան հիշես նրա մասին:
-Չեմ կարող:
-Այսինքն` այդ տղամարդու մասին ոչինչ չես հիշում:
-Նա սևամորթ, բարձրահասակ մարդ էր: Վզին սպի կար: Վերջ?
-Տեպպ... Դետեկտիվ Տեպպ...
-Բայց նա, ով ինձ վճարում էր, ոստիկան չէր:
-Ոչ, ոչ, ոչ: Նա հեռացվել էր ոստիկանությունից, երբ նրա գործընկերը սպանվեց: Բայց դա չկանգնեցրեց նրան ինձ հետևելուց: Նա կարծում է, որ ես այդ սպանությունների հետ կապ ունեմ: Նա խելագար է... Եվ դու օգնեցիր նրան: Դու նրանից փող էիր վերցնում իմ անձնական կյանք ներխուժելու համար: Ինչպես կարող էիր դա անել?
-Դա իմ ուտելու պահանջմունքն է:
-Լավ: Գիտես ինչ, Ադամ? Դու այս խաղի զոհը չես: Դու այս խաղի մասն ես!!
-Բա ոնց: Չէ որ այդ ոստիկանը կասկածում է քեզ?
-Քեզ ասում եմ` Տեպպը ոստիկան չի. նա խելագար է: Քեզ նման խելագար:
-Դու զայրացած ես, որովհետև ես նկարում էի քեզ, թե որ նկարում էի, թե ինչպես ես դավաճանում կնոջդ?
-Ես չեմ դավաճանել կնոջս!!!
   Դր. Գորդոնը ուժասպառ նստեց և նորից վերցրեց կնոջ ու դստեր լուսանկարը:

շարունակելի

----------

Freeman (31.07.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

-Ամեն ինչ լավ է?-հարցրեց Էլիսոնը աղջկան:
   Աղջիկը բացասաբար շարժեց գլուխը: Մայրը հասկացավ, որ իր տված հարցը անիմաստ էր: Մխիթարել դստերը նա ոչնչով չէր կարող:
-Շատ եմ ցավում, որ այդպես եղավ... Ոչ մեկին չեմ թողնի քեզ ցավ պատճառի: Ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի:
   Էլիսոնը փորձեց քանդել ձեռքերի կապանքները: Դա նրան հաջողվեց:
***
   Հանկարծ Ադամը շվարած նայեց լուսանկարներից մեկին.
-Լսիր. ինչ-որ մեկը երեկ գիշեր եղել է քո տանը կնոջիցդ ու աղջկանիցդ բացի?-նա գցեց լուսանկարը բժշկին: Լոուրենսը ուշադիր նայեց նկարին: Նրա վրա տղամարդու դեմք էր երևում:
-Ես այս մարդուն գիտեմ... Զեպպ... Նրա անունը Զեպպ է... Նա աշխատում է ինձ հետ` հիվանդանոցում... Գրողի տարած... Հաճույքով կնայեի, թե ինչպես ես շունչդ փչում... Դու տականքի մեկը...
   Դա Զեպպն էր... Զեպպն էր, որ բռնել էր Էլիսոնին և Դայանային, կապկպել էր նրանց ու ատրճանակը ձեռքին հսկում էր` ժամանակ առ ժամանակ հետևելով բաղնիքում տեղի ունեցող իրադարձություններին... Եվ ինչպես Լոուրենսի մտքով չէր անցել, որ խորամանկ Զեպպը կարող է նենգաբար պլանավորել Մարկի և Փոլի սպանությունները այնպես, որ Տեպպը կասկածի իրեն: Եվ ինչպես Տեպպի մտքով չէր անցել կասկածել Զեպպ Հինդելին: Իսկ միգուցե Տեպպը արդեն հարցաքննել էր նրան, բայց Զեպպը իր համար կեղծ այլուրեքություն էր ստեղծել: Այո, Զեպպը արտաքինից էլ էր երևում, որ խորամանկ և նենգ անձնավորություն է: Նա չէր կարողանում քողարկել դա անգամ իր հաճախ երևացող ժպիտով: Եվ երբ նա ժպտում էր, այնքան նման էր դառնում այն այլանդակ տիկնիկին, որը երևացել էր Ամանդայի էկրանին, գործարանում՝ ծածկոցի տակ, Ադամի տանը՝ անկոչ հյուրի կարգավիճակով աթոռին նստած: Կարծես այդ տիկնիկը ստեղծվել էր հատուկ Զեպպի համար՝ "իր պատկերով":
-Նայիր...-ցույց տալով ժամացույցը ասաց Ադամը,-Մեր ժամանակը սպառվեց...
***
   Ժամը 6-ն էր... Զեպպը անջատեց էկրանը և վերցրեց ատրճանակը: Էլիսոնը քանդեց կապերը, ազատեց ձեռքերը և հանեց աղջկա բերանի կապը:
-Մայրիկ... Օգնիր...-ասաց Դայանան:
   Զեպպը մոտենում էր... Էլիսոնը, տեսնելով դռան հետևում նրա ստվերը, արագորեն փակեց աղջա բերանը և ձեռքերը հետև տարավ, որպեսզի Զեպպը չիմանա: Դուռը բացվեց: Զեպպը մոտեցավ Էլիսոնին, հանեց հեռախոսը և ասաց.
-Դր. Գորդոնի ժամանակը սպառվեց: Հիմա ես պետք է անեմ այն, ինչ պետք է անեմ: Վախենամ, հենց Դուք պետք է ասեք նրան, որ նա պարտվել է: 
   Զեպպը լիցքավորեց ատրճանակը և մոտեցրեց կնոջ գլխին:
***
   Բաղնիքում զանգ եկավ: Դր. Գորդոնը վերցրեց հեռախոսը.
-Այդ դու ես, Զեպպ, դու շուն-շանորդի? Ես գիտեմ, որ դա դու ես, շան որդի!
-Լարրի...-դա Լոուրենսի կինն էր:
-Էլլի?
-Դու պարտվեցիր...
   Այս ասելով` Էլիսոնը հանեց բռունցքը և խփեց Զեպպի երեսին: Մի քանի վայրկյան մենամարտելուց հետո նա խլեց ատրճանակը և պահելով Զեպպի ուղղությամբ, վերցրեց հեռախոսը և զանգեց ամուսնուն:
-Էլլի! Ամեն ինչ լավ է?,-Լոուրենսը, լսելով այդ ամենը, խուճապի էր մատնվել:
-Ոչ... ոչ... Գետնին!!-Էլիսոնը դա ասում էր Զեպպին, որը փորձում էր մոտենալ,-Լարրի, որտեղ ես?
-Չգիտեմ: Ես ինչ-որ սենյակում եմ: Ինձ առևանգել են: Ներիր ինձ...
-Այդ ինչ ես ասում? Սիրելիս, դու մեզ պետք ես:
-Ներիր... Ես մեղավոր եմ քո առաջ: Խնդրում եմ, ներիր...
-Մայրիկ...-կանչեց Դայանան:
  Էլիսոնը շրջվեց դեպի դուստրը: Այդ ժամանակ Զեպպը հարձակվեց և փորձեց վերցնել ատրճանակը: 2 կրակոց լսվեց:
-Էլլի... Էլլի...-Լոուրենսը սարսափի մեջ էր:
***
   Տեպպը իր էկրանին տեսավ Գորդոնների տանը տեղի ունեցող խառնաշփոթը: Վերցրեց ատրճանակը և շտապեց դեպի այդտեղ: 
***
   Լոուրենսը կանչի ընդհատվելուց հետո հեռախոսը շպրտեց իրենից հեռու:
***
   Զեպպը բռնեց տիկին Գորդոնին և հենեց նրան տան պահարաններից մեկին: Էլիսոնը ճարպկությամբ բացեց պահարանի դարակը, մկրատ հանեց և մխրճեց Զեպպի ազդրի մեջ: Եվ մինչ Զեպպը գետնին գալարվում էր, քանդեց աղջկա կապերը և նրա հետ միասին դուրս փախավ: Այդ պահին մտավ Տեպպը: Վիրավորված Զեպպը կրակեց նրա ուղղությամբ, բայց վրիպեց: Տեպպը հարձակվեց Զեպպի վրա, բայց Զեպպը ուժեղ հարվածով տապալեց նրան: Տեպպը մի քանի վայրկյան մնաց պառկած:
-Տիկին Գորդոն,-կանանց հատուկ երանգով ճղճղաց Զեպպը,-հիմա ես կսպանեմ Ձեր ամուսնուն,-վերցրեց ատրճանակը, դուրս եկավ տնից և շարժվեց դեպի մեքենան: Տեպպը իր մեքենայով սկսեց հետապնդել նրան:
***
   Բաղնիքում Լոորենսին էլ հոսանքը խփեց: Մի քանի վայրկյան անշարժանալուց հետո Լոուրենսը վեր կացավ և փորձեց հանել շղթան: Նորից զանգ եկավ: Լոուրենսի ձեռքը չհասավ հեռախոսին: Նա փորձեց դա անել տուփի օգնությամբ, բայց  չստացվեց: Շղթան հանելու ևս մի քանի անհաջող փորձ ձեռնարկեց: Շղթայից ազատվելու միայն մեկ եղանակ էր մնում...  Լոուրենսը հանեց շապիկը, պինդ փաթաթեց շղթայված ոտքին, վերցրեց սղոցը և սկսեց սղոցել այն:
-Ոչ! Աստված իմ!!!... Ինչ ես անում?!... Լոուրենս! Ինչ ես անում?... Ինչ ես... Օօօ, Աստված իմ, Լոուրենս, չէ! Ոչ, Լոուրենս, խնդրում եմ!... Աղաչում եմ, այդ ես չեմ,-Ադամը զուր էր փորձում կանգնեցնել Լոուրենսին: Դր. Գորդոնը չէր լսում Ադամին, նա անգամ չէր գոռում զարհուրելի ցավից: Նույնիսկ ոտքը սղոցելուց էր Լոուրենսը հանգիստ երևում: Իսկ Ադամը այնպիսի ճիչեր էր արձակում, կարծես իր ոտքն են սղոցում: 


***
   Զեպպը դուրս եկավ մեքենայից և կաղալով շարժվեց դեպի բաղնիք: Տեպպը վազեց նրա հետևից:
***
Բժիշկը ազատեց ոտքը շղթայից: 
***
   Տեպպը հասավ Զեպպին, քաշեց նրա ոտքից և նրան գետնին տապալեց: Զեպպը ձեռքից բաց թողեց ատրճանակը: Տեպպը նորից հարձակվեց և նրան սկսեց պատերով խփել: խփեց այնքան, մինչև Զեպպը թուլացած ընկավ գետնին: Ընկավ այնտեղ, որտեղ ընկել էր ատրճանակը: Արագորեն վերցրեց այն: Տեպպը բռնեց նրան, բայց Զեպպը հնարամիտ կերպով ազատվեց և կրակեց: Տեպպը մեռավ, իսկ "Փազզլ"-Մարդասպանը շարունակում էր մնալ ազատության մեջ... 
***
   Լոուրենսը սողալով մոտեցավ դիակին, վերցրեց ատրճանակը և ծրարում գտած փամփուշտը տեղադրեց նրա մեջ:
-Դու պետք է մեռնես,-ուղղեց ատրճանակը Ադամի վրա: 
-Ոչ! Ես ապրել եմ ուզում!...-Ադամը կարթն ընկած անօգնական ձկան նման այսկողմ-այնկողմ էր թպրտում:
-Ներիր!
-Ես ապրել եմ ուզում!...
-Իմ ընտանիքը...-Լոուրենսը կրակեց Ադամի վրա: Լոուրենսը արեց այն, ինչ պետք է աներ: Բայց ժամը 6-ից մոտ կես ժամ անցել էր: Լոուրենսը սկսեց լաց լինել, հայտնի չէ` ուրախությունից, որ կատարել է մարդասպանի պայմանը կնոջը և աղջկան փրկելու համար, թե Ադամին անտեղի սպանելուց:
-Ես արեցի դա! Հիմա նրանց ինձ ցույց տուր!!!-այլայլված հայացքը ուղղելով դեպի տեսախցիկը` գոչեց Լոուրենսը:
***
   Էլիսոնը վերջապես գրկեց դստերը: Նրանք փրկված էին: Եթե Լոուրենսը դա իմանար, ապա Ադամը չէր մեռնի:
***
   Զեպպը բացեց սանհանգույցի դուռը և ներս մտավ: Տեսնելով նրան` Լոուրենսը սկսեց աղաղակել.
-Ես քեզ շանսատակ կանեմ... Շան որդի...-բռնեց Զեպպի ոտքից, ինքն էլ հասկանալով, որ անկարող է ինչ-որ բան անել: Հետո հասավ ատրճանակին, վերցրեց այն և կրակեց, բայց փամփուշտ չկար: 

Զեպպը, կարծես ոչինչ էլ չէր եղել, մոտեցավ Ադամի մարմնին և ոտքով հրեց այն: Ադամը չէր շարժվում: Բայց ուշ էր: Զեպպը ատրճանակը ուղղեց դեպի դր. Գորդոնը.
-Շատ ուշ է...
-Ինչու?
-Այսպիսին են կանոնները:


շարունակելի

----------

Freeman (31.07.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

Զեպպը ցանկացավ կրակել, բայց Ադամը, որը սուտմեռուկի էր տվել, վեր կացավ, քաշեց Զեպպի ոտքից և տապալեց նրան: Այնուհետև վերցրեց զուգարանակոնքի կափարիչը և սկսեց անխնա հարվածել նրա գլխին: Մի քանի հարվածով ճզմեց Զեպպի գլուխը, բայց  դեռ շարունակում էր հարվածել: Եվս մի քանի հարվածից հետո արդեն կափարիչը ջարդվեց, բայց Ադամը չէր կանգնում: Այնքան հարվածեց, մինչև Լոուրենսը բռնեց նրա ձեռքից: Ադամը ուշքի եկավ: Երկուսով գրկախառնվեցին: Ադամը սկսեց մանկան նման լաց լինել: Նրանք երկուսն էլ հրաշքով փրկվել էին... Լոուրենսը կորցրել էր ոտքը, իսկ Ադամը վիրավորվել էր թևը:

-Ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի: Ես պետք է գնամ, թե չէ կմեռնեմ արյան կորուստից: Պառկած մնա: Ես քո հետևից օգնություն կուղարկեմ: Ես շատ շուտով...-բժիշկը բաց թողեց Ադամին և սողեսող գնաց դեպի դուռը:
-Ոչ... Ոչ... Մնա!...-Ադամը թախանձագին մեկնեց ձեռքը, բայց դր. Գորդոնը շտապ օգնության կարիք ուներ:
-Մի անհանգստացիր: Ես քո հետևից մարդ կուղարկեմ: Խոստանում եմ: 
-Լոուրենս... Լոուրենս! Ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի, չէ?
-Ես քեզ չէի խաբի,-ասաց Լոուրենսը և դուրս եկավ բաղնիքից:
   Այլևս ոչ մեկին վտանգ չէր սպառնում: Ադամին մնում էր միայն սպասել, թե երբ են նրա հետևից Լոուրենսի ուղղարկած մարդիկ գալու: Իսկ իրականում միայն թվում էր, թե ամեն ինչ վերջացել է: Ամենաահավորը դեռ առջևում էր: Ադամը որոշեց չմնալ դր. Գորդոնի հույսին և զննել Զեպպի գրպանները. քանի որ Զեպպն է այս ամենը կազմակերպել, ուրեմն հավանաբար նրա մոտ է շղթայի բանալին: Գրպաններից մեկում դատարկ դրամապանակ էր: Մյուսում Ադամը մի ձայնագրիչ գտավ... Սեղմեց կոճակը: Նույն ձայնը ասում էր.
“Բարև, Միստր Հինդել, կամ ինչպես քեզ հիվանդանոցում են ասում, Զեպպ: Ես ուզում եմ, որպեսզի դու ընտրություն կատարես: Քո մարմնով դանդաղ ազդող թույն է հոսում: Հակաթույնը կարող ես գտնել միայն իմ մոտից: Կսպանես անմեղ աղջկան և նրա մորը, քեզ փրկելու համար? 


ԶԵՊՊ.-Դր. Գորդոնի ժամանակը սպառվեց... Տիկին Գորդոն!!!...


Ոշադիր լսիր. եթե կարող ես, ապա այսպիսին են կանոնները...”


ԼՈՈՒՐԵՆՍ.-Ինչու?...
ԶԵՊՊ.-Այսպիսին են կանոնները...


   Այո, Զեպպը “Փազզլը” չէր, ինչպես կարծում էին Տեպպը և Լոուրենսը: Զեպպը իրական “Փազզլի” հերթական դաժան խաղի դժբախտ զոհերից էր: Խաղ, որտեղ ամեն մեկը պետք է չմեռնելու համար մարդ սպաներ:

   Զարմանքից Ադամի բերանը բաց մնաց, բայց դա դեռ վերջը չէր: Դիակը “կենդանացավ”: Կանգնեց ոտքի և Ադամին ծանոթ ձայնով ասաց. 
-Շղթայիդ բանալին գտնվում էր վաննայում: 
   Գտնվում էր... Բայց երբ Ադամը դուրս է եկել վաննայից, բանալին ջրի հետ միասին կոյուղի է գնացել... Փրկությունը մոտ է եղել... 
   Երբ խաղի մասնակիցները իրար էին անցել և կասկածում էին մեկը մյուսին, իրական “Փազզլը” պառկած էր բաղնիքում, ձևացնելով, որ ինքը մարդասպանի հերթական զոհն է: Հիմա նա կանգնած էր Ադամի առջև... Դրանում ոչ մի կասկած լինել չէր կարող, քանի որ “դիակի” ձայնն էր դուրս գալիս Ադամի, Լոուրենսի և Զեպպի ձայներիզներից... 

ԶԵՊՊ.-Նրա անունը Ջոն է, պրն. Գորդոն: Նա շատ հետաքրքիր անձնավորություն է...
ԼՈՈՒՐԵՆՍ.-Ինչպես տեսնում եք, մեր հիվանդը ունի չարորակ ուռուցք գլխուղեղի առջևի մասում...
-Հիվանդ եմ աղետի պատճառով, որը ուտում է ինձ ներսից...
ՔԵՐՐԻ.-Երևում է, մեր ընկեր "Փազզլը"... 
-Հիվանդ եմ մարդկանց` իրենց տրված բարիքների հանդեպ անտարբեր վերաբերմունքից...
ՔԵՐՐԻ.-Երևում է, մեր ընկեր "Փազզլը" սիրում է տեղավորել իրեն առաջին շարքերում իր հիվանդ խաղերին հետևելու համար: 
-Բարև, Մարկ... Փոլ... Ամանդա... Զեպպ... Ադամ... Դր. Գորդոն... Ես ուզում եմ խաղ խաղալ...

   Ադամը գազազած նետվեց դեպի Զեպպի ատրճանակը, բայց “Փազզլը” ձեռքին փոքրիկ վահանակ ուներ: Սեղմեց կոճակը, և հոսանքը դարձյալ խփեց Ադամին: Այնուհետև գնաց դեպի դուռը, հանգցրեց լույսը և ասելով. 
-Շատ մարդիկ անշնորհակալ են կենդանի լինելու համար, բայց ոչ դու: Ոչ այսուհետ: Խաղն ավարտված է,-կողպեց դուռը և հեռացավ` թողնելով Ադամին առանց փրկության հույսի:
-Չէ!... Չէ!... Ոոոոոոոոոոոոչ!!!...


---
Վերջ առաջին մասի

ՌԵԺԻՍՈՐ. James Wan
ՊՐՈԴՅՈՒՍԵՐՆԵՐ. Gregg Hoffman, Oren Koules, Mark Burg
ՍՑԵՆԱՐԻ ՀԵՂԻՆԱԿՆԵՐ. Leigh Whannel, James Wan
ԱՄՍԱԹԻՎԸ. 29.10.04 թ.
ՏԵՎՈՂՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ. 1 ժ 42 ր
ԲՅՈՒՋԵՆ. 1200000 դոլլար
ԴԵՐԵՐՈՒՄ.
ԱԴԱՄ-Leigh Whannel
ԼՈՈՒՐԵՆՍ -Cary Elwes
ԷԼԻՍՈՆ-Monica Potter
ԴԱՅԱՆԱ-Mackenzie Vega
ԶԵՊՊ -Michael Emerson
ՏԵՊՊ-Danny Glover
ՍԻՆԳ-Ken Leung
ՔԵՐՐԻ-Dina Meyer
ԱՄԱՆԴԱ-Shawnee Smith
ՋՈՆ-Tobin Bell

----------

Freeman (31.07.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

ՄԻ ՔԻՉ ՋՈՆ ԿՐԱՄԵՐԻ ՄԱՍԻՆՋոն Կրամերը սովորական մարդ էր: Ինչպես յուրաքանչյուր միջնակարգ ամերիկացի տղամարդ, ուներ կին, ավտոմեքենա և աշխատանք (խաղալիքների գործարանում): Բայց հիվանդությունը նրա կյանքը դարձրեց անսովոր: 

Ծերացած Ջոնը ուներ գլխուղեղի քաղցկեղ: Նա այցելեց շատ բժիշկների, որպեսզի նրանք ինչ-որ բանով օգնեն իրեն, սակայն բոլոր բժիշկներն էլ ասում էին, որ նրա վիճակը անհուսալի է: Դրանցից մեկն էլ Լոուրենս Գորդոնն էր: Նա ասաց Ջոնին, որ վերջինս մոտ ժամանակներում մեռնելու է: Ջոնը որոշեց ինքնասպան լինել: Մեքենայով ընկավ բարձրությունից, բայց հրաշքով կենդանի մնաց: 

Եվ Ջոնը հասկացավ, որ շատ մարդիկ գնահատում են իրենց կյանքը, միայն երբ այն կորցնելուց են լինում: Հիվանդանոցներում նա տեսել էր մարդկանց, որոնք ունեին երջանիկ ապրելու բոլոր նախադրյալները, բայց անօգուտ վատնում էին իրենց կյանքը: Ջոնը որոշեց փոխել այդ մարդկանց վերաբերմունքը իրենց կյանքի հանդեպ: Ջոնը իմաստուն էր, ուներ հմուտ ձեռքեր, արագաշարժ էր և ճարպիկ` չնայած իր տարիքին և հիվանդությանը: Նա առևանգում էր իրենց կյանքը փչացնողներին, գցում էր իր սարքած մահացու թակարդները և ստիպում “խաղ խաղալ”: Պատվելու դեպքում զոհը մեռնում էր, իսկ հաղթելու դեպքում կենդանի էր մնում և ավելի լուրջ էր վերաբերվում իր կյանքին: Զոհը արթնանում էր մի անհայտ վայրում: Խաղի կանոններին նա ծանոթանում էր կամ ձայնագրիչի միջոցով, կամ էլ հեռուստացույցով: Երբ զոհը տագնապահար սկսում էր օգնություն կանչել, հեռուստացույցը միանում էր: Էկրանին մի տիկնիկ էր երևում (դա Բիլլին էր` Ջոնի սարքած տիկնիկներից մեկը), որը Ջոնի ձայնով ասում էր, թե ինչն ինչոց է: Իր բոլոր զոհերի մարմնին ծերունին “փազզլի” կտոր էր փորագրում, այդ պատճառով էլ մամուլը անհայտ մարդասպանին անվանեց “Jigsaw Killer”: 
   Ջոնը չէր սիրում, երբ իրեն մարդասպան էին անվանում: Նա միշտ ուզում էր, որպեսզի զոհերը փրկվեն և հասկանան իրենց կյանքի գինը: Նա բոլորին էլ փրկվելու հնարավորություն էր տալիս: 
   Ոստիկանները այդպես էլ չեն կարողանում գտնել նրան, առավել ևս, որ բաղնիքում կատարված հայտնի դեպքերից հետո նա երկար ժամանակ անհետանում է: Թվում էր, թե “Փազզլը” (նրա անունը այդպես էլ անհայտ մնաց) այլևս չի վերադառնա, բայց քաղաքում նոր դեպքեր տեղի ունեցան...

*“SAW 2”*գործող անձեր
-----------------------
ՋՈՆ ԿՐԱՄԵՐ-Սերիական մարդասպան` "Փազզլ"-Մարդասպան մականունով: Ծեր է, ունի գլխուղեղի քաղցկեղ:
ՔԵՐՐԻ-Քննիչ
ԷՐԻԿ ՄԵԹՅՈՒՍ-քննիչ
ԴԱՆԻԵԼ ՄԵԹՅՈՒՍ-Էրիկի որդին
ՌԻԳԳ-“S.W.A.T.” խմբի սերժանտ
ՄԱՅՔԼ-ոստիկանությունում աշխատող լրտես
ԱՄԱՆԴԱ ՅԱՆԳ-կին, որը Ջոնի թակարդներից մեկից փրկվելով, թողել է թմրանյութերը
ԼԱՈՒՐԱ-մանր գողություններով զբաղվող կին
ԷԴԴԻՍՈՆ-անբարոյական կին
ԳՈՒՍ-նախկինում դատված տղամարդ
ՋՈՆԱՍ-հանցախմբի անդամ
ԽԱՎԻԵՐ-թմրանյութեր վաճառող տղամարդ
ՕԲԻ-նախկինում դատված տղամարդ
---------------------
   Քաղաքի նախկին հյուրանոցի ստորգետնյա սենյակներից մեկում, աթոռի վրա մի տղամարդ արթնացավ: Առաջինը, ինչ նա զգաց, իր ուսերին ընկնող ծանրությունն էր: Երկրորդը` որ աջ աչքի հետ ինչ-որ բան այն չի: Սկսեց զննել սենյակը: Դիմացը հեռուստացույց կար, որի վրա ինչ-որ նկարներ էին, իսկ կողքը` հայելի: Հայելու մեջ նայելով` տեսավ, որ աչքը սևացել է. այնպիսի տպավորություն էր, կարծես ինչ-որ մեկը բռունցքով հարվածել էր: Իր ուսերին ընկնող ծանրությունը իրենից ներկայացնում էր մի երկաթյա 2-կողմանի բաց դիմակ: 2 կողմերում էլ մեխեր էին մեխված դեպի ներս: Դիմակը թելով ինչ-որ բեռի էր կապված: 

Սարսափահար սկսեց օգնություն կանչել: Հեռուստացույցը միացավ: Էկրանին երևաց տիկնիկ Բիլլին և ասաց.
“Բարև, Մայքլ: Ես ուզում եմ խաղ խաղալ: Ոչ վաղ անցյալում, ինչքան էլ չի կարելի կյանք անվանել քո խղճուկ կյանքը, դու ապրում էիր ուրիշներին նայելու հաշվին: Հասարակությունում դու կոչվում էիր մատնիչ, առնետ, լրտես: Ես անվանում եմ քեզ անարժան այն մարմնին, որը դու կրում ես: Անարժան այն կյանքին, որը տրվել է քեզ: Հիմա մենք կտեսնենք, կարող ես արդյոք հայացք գցել դեպի քո ներքինը, այնպես, ինչպես դեպի քո արտաքինը, զոհել մի բան, ինչի հաշվին ապրել ես: Սարքը քո վզին կոչվում է մահվան դիմակ: Այն ունի վայրկյանաչափ: Եթե ժամանակը ավարտվի, դիմակը կփակվի:”
   Էկրանին երևաց Մայքլի մարմինը:
“Այն ինչը դու տեսնում ես, քո մարմինն է, ոչ ավել, քան 2 ժամ առաջ: Մի անհանգստացիր. դու խորը քնած ես և ոչինչ չես զգում: Հաշվի առնելով քո ծանր կացությունը, ես քեզ կհուշեմ, թե որտեղ եմ թաքցրել բանալին: Ուրեմն ուշադիր լսիր. այն քո աջ աչքի ետևում է: Ինչքան արյուն կտաս կենդանի մնալու համար, Մայքլ? Ապրել, կամ մեռնել... Կատարիր քո ընտրությունը:”
  Հեռուստացույցը անջատվեց:
-Ով ես դու!!?...-իրեն կորցրած Մայքլը հեռուստացույցը շուռ տվեց գետնին:

  Հառուստացույցի վրայի նկարները Մայքլի գանգի ռենտգեն-լուսանկարներն էին, որոնց վրա երևում էր բանալու դիրքը: Սակայն Մայքլը չէր հավատում իր տեսածին: Սենյակի ծայրին նա մի տուփ տեսավ: Շարժվեց դեպի այդ տուփը, այն հույսով, որ բանալին այդտեղ կլինի: Դիմակին կապած թելը կտրվեց, և վայրկյանաչափի սլաքը սկսեց պտտվել: Մայքլը բացեց տուփը, բայց բանալու փոխարեն վիրաբուժական դանակ գտավ: Բիլլին չէր խաբել... Մայքլը ուներ մեկ րոպեից էլ պակաս ժամանակ աչքը հանելու, բանալին վերցնելու և 2 կողպեքները քանդելու համար: Կանգնեց հայելու դիմաց, բայց դեռ դանակը աչքին չհասած` ճչաց.
-Չեմ կարող այլևս!!!

   Երկրորդ փորձը նույնպես անհաջող էր: Մայքլը հուսահատությունից մի կողմ շպրտեց դանակը: Այնուհետև հիստերիայի մեջ չոքեց և սկսեց Աստված կանչել: Երբ սլաքը կատարեց մեկ պտույտ, դիմակը փակվեց: Մեխերը տասնյակ տեղերից մխրճվեցին նրա գանգի մեջ: Մահը վրա հասավ ակնթարթորեն:


***
   Էրիկը քայլում էր որդու հետ դեպի տուն: Վերջին ժամանակներում նրա կյանքը հաջող չէր դասավորվում: Այս անգամ նրա որդին գողություն էր արել:
-Քեզ կարող են դատի տալ:
-Ինչ անեմ?
-Քեզ մեղադրում են գողության մեջ:
-Բա ոնց:
-Դա ինձ ձեռնտու չէ: Եթե մայրդ չի կարողացել քեզ դաստիարակել, ապա քեզանով պետք է ես զբաղվեմ: Ինչու ես գողանում? Կարծում ես գողանալը լավ բան է?
-Իսկ ինչ? Մենթ լինելն է լավ բան?
-Ապուշ, ես քո հայրն եմ:
-Հավատա, դու ավելի նման ես մենթի: Ես գնում եմ մայրիկի մոտ:
-Ինչ, ինչ, ինչ?
-Չես լսում, ինչ է?
-Այո, չեմ լսում: Կրկնիր, ինչ որ նոր ասացիր:
-Ասում եմ` գնում եմ մայրիկի մոտ:
-Ուրեմն ռադ եղիր!!!-զայրացած գոռաց Էրիկը:
***
   Էրիկը մտահոգ էր: Որոշեց զանգել որդուն:
“Բարև ձեզ, սա Դանիելն է, քողեք Ձեր հաղորդագրությունը”
-Հայրիկն է: Ներիր երեկվա համար: Ես անհանգստանում եմ քեզ համար: Եթե կարող ես, զանգիր:
   Զանգ եկավ: Էրիկը վերցրեց լսափողը:
-Դանիել?... Ներիր, սերժանտ. կարծում էի, թե որդիս է:... Այո... Հենց հիմա այդտեղ կլինեմ:
   Զանգողը Ռիգգն էր: Նա ասաց, որ սպանություն է տեղի ունեցել: Էրիկը շտապեց դեպքի վայր:

----------


## Աբելյան

-Ինչ կա?-հարցրեց Էրիկը, երբ հասավ դեպքի վայր:
-Մի կին դիակ է հայտնաբերվել և կանչել է մեզ,-պատասխանեց Քերրին,-ասում է` այս շենքը արդեն 2 տարի է, ինչ չի գործում, բայց երբեմն մարդիկ են այստեղ հայտնվում:
-Ովքեր?
-Հավանաբար անօթևաններ: Ինչու չէ` նաև թմրամոլներ: Սա նրանց համար լավ տեղ կարող է լինել:
-Մահվան ժամանակահատվածը հայտնի է?
-Մասնագետը նոր է եկել: Ամենայն հավանականությամբ մեռածը քո ընկեր Մայքլն է:
-Ոչ թե իմ ընկերը, այլ` իմ իրազեկիչը:
   Էրիկը ճանաչեց Մայքլին նրա ոտքի վրա գրվածը տեսնելով: Մայքլի մեջքին “Փազզլի” ստորագրություն էր:
-Մոտիկից նայիր, քննիչ Մեթյուս:
-Ինչին նայեմ?
-Հարցրու նրան, ով գրել է:
   Առաստաղին գրված էր Քերրիի ասածը:

***
   Քերրին Էրիկի տանն էր: Հետազոտում էր դեպքի վայրում գտած տեսաժապավենը: Էրիկը ներս մտավ.
-Դու նրա հետ ընդհանուր բան ունես: 
-Այսինքն?
-Դու էլ ես սիրում մարդկանց հետ խաղեր խաղալ:
-Ներիր:
-Զվարճանում ես սպանության վայրում:
-Դա ես չեմ. նա է քեզ ասել:
-Ես չեմ ուզում այդ գործում խառնվել: Առանց այն էլ սեղանիս այսքան զիբիլ կա: Այդքանը քիչ էր` մի բան էլ որդուս հանցագործ կյանքը: Գումարած դրան` ամուսնալուծություն:
-Ներիր, չգիտեի: Մտածում էի, նորից միասին աշխատենք:
-Մոռացիր:
-Արի մոռանանք այն, ինչ մեր միջև է: Բայց մարդասպանը գրել է քո անունը: Դա քեզ ուղղված կանչ է:
-Դա հերթական մոլագարի հերթական զվարճանքն է:
-Բայց ես կուզեմ, որ դու ինձ օգնես:
-Չեմ կարող: Դա քո գործն է:
-Դու էլ նախկինը չես...-արհամարհանքով ասաց Քերրին և հեռացավ:
***
   Էրիկը երազում նորից տեսավ Մայքլի դիակը, նրա մեջքի պատկերը, առաստաղին գրվածը, դիմակը, որի վրա գրված էր. “Վիլսոն Սթիլ”: Էրիկը արթնացավ: Ինչպես նրա մտքով չէր անցել: Վիլսոնի անվան պողպատի գործարան: Ահա թե որտեղ կարող էր թաքնված լինել մարդասպանը: Հաջորդ օրը “S.W.A.T.” խումբը ուղևորվեց դեպի լքված գործարանը: Էրիկը նրանց հետ էր: Խումբը մտավ ներս: Դա մարդասպանի կացարանն էր: Ամենամեծ սենյակում, սեղանի դիմաց նստած էր “Փազզլը”: Նա երկար զգեստով էր, որը նրան ամբողջությամբ ծածկում էր:
-Ձեռքերը վեր! Էլ չասեմ! Բարձրացրու ձեռքերդ, որ ես տեսնեմ! Ծնկի իջիր,-կարգադրեց սերժանտ Ռիգգը:
-Վախենամ` չեմ կարող,-գլուխը երևան հանելով` պատասխանեց "Փազզլը":
   Այդ ժամանակ բոլորը տեսան սերիական մարդասպանին: Նա մի նիհար, խրտվիլակ հիշեցնող ծերունի էր: Նրան նայելով` դժվար էր անգամ ենթադրել, որ նա կարող է լինել այն դաժան մարդասպանը, որի մասին թերթերը այդքան գրում էին: Անգամ առանց թթվածնային դիմակի նա դժվարությամբ էր շնչում: Սեղանի մոտ մի պահարան կար, իսկ պահարանում` դեղեր:

-Ստուգեք նրան,-հրամայեց Ռիգգը:
   Ոստիկանները նրա մոտ ոչ մի կասկածելի բան չհայտնաբերեցին: Ռիգգը դարձավ ծերունուն.
-Դու իրավունք ունես լռություն պահպանել: Դու իրավունք ունես դատապաշտպանի: Եթե ուզես, կարող ենք քեզ մեկին տրամադրել:
   Այդ ժամանակ եկավ Էրիկը: Նայեց մարդասպանին և ասաց.
-Բարև: Այսքանը մոտիկ է?-այնուհետև դարձավ ոստիկաններին,-Քարշ տվեք նրա քամակը այստեղից:
-Բայց ես պետք է մնամ այստեղ, մինչև մի պրոբլեմ չլուծես, քննիչ Մեթյուս,-խոսեց ծերունին:
-Ինչ պրոբլեմ?
-Կողքի սենյակում:
   2 ոստիկան մնացին հսկելու, իսկ Ռիգգը, Էրիկը, Քերրին մտան կողքի սենյակը: Առաջին հայացքից արտասովոր ոչինչ չկար, բայց Էրիկը մի ծածկոց տեսավ: Բացեց ծածկոցը: Այնտեղ մի քանի էկրաններ կային: Էկրանները ցույց էին տալիս մի ինչ-որ անհայտ շենքի տարբեր սենյակներ: Սենյակներից մեկում միանգամից 8 հոգի կային:
-Գրողը տանի...-շշնջաց Էրիկը:
-Ինչ?-հարցրեց Քերրին:
-Չգիտեմ...
   Քերրին և Ռիգգը մոտեցան էկրաններին: Էրիկը ցույց տվեց սենյակի անկյունում նստած ինչ-որ մեկին:
-Սա կարծես իմ որդին է... Նա փախցրել է որդուս...-հետո շտապ մոտեցավ ծերունուն և զայրացած հարցրեց.
-Սա ինչ գրողուցավ է!!? Հեյ! Սա ինչ է!!?
-Քո որդի Դանիելը: Հիշում ես նրան, չէ?
-Ես գիտեմ, որ դու կեղտի կտոր ես, բայց ինչ գործ ունի նա անտեր էկրանի վրա!!?
-Երկար ժամանակ ես էկրաններին չեմ նայել, այդ պատճառով էլ մի քիչ կդժվարանամ պատասխանել: Բայց ես ենթադրում եմ, որ նա նստած է անկյունում և վախկոտի դեմք է ընդունել:
   Նման լկտի պատասխան լսելով` Էրիկը ցանկացավ հարձակվել հյուծված ծերունու վրա, բայց Քերրին նրան կանգնեցրեց.
-Էրիկ, սպասիր!
-Դու շուն-շանորդի! Որտեղ է նա?-և եթե Ռիգգը չպահեր նրան, Էրիկը շատ դաժան կվարվեր Ջոնի հետ:
-Որտեղ է նա? Դա է այն պրոբլեմը, որը պետք է լուծես, քանի ուշ չի: Դանիելը ունի 2 ժամ, մինչև գազը կքայքայի նրա մարմինը: Նա կարյունահոսի իր մարմնի բոլոր ճեղքերից...-Ջոն Կրամերի դեմքին ժպիտ երևաց,-Այո. այնտեղ արյուն կլինի:
-Դա ինձ չի ասում, թե որտեղ է նաաա!!
-Նա ապահով տեղում է,-ծերունին լրջացավ:
   Էրիկը բավարարված չէր այդպիսի պատասխանով: Կրկին մոտեցավ էկրաններին:
-Էրիկ...-դիմեց նրան Քերրին
-Հեռախոս...
-Էրիկ, լսիր:
-Հեռախոս տուր!-Էրիկը չէր ցանկանում լսել: Քերրին հեռախոս տվեց նրան: Էրիկը զանգեց որդուն:
“Դուք զանգահարել եք Դանիելին: Նա հիմա տեղում չէ”
   Քերրին և Ռիգգը հասկանալով Էրիկի դրությունը դուրս եկան սենյակից: Նախկին քաջարի ոստիկանի աչքերում արցունքներ երևացին:

----------

Freeman (31.07.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

Իսկ սղոց 4-ը հելելա??

----------


## Աբելյան

Օբին, Գուսը, Խավիերը, Ջոնասը, Լաուրան, Դանիելը, Էդդիսոնը և Ամանդան փակված էին անհայտ շինության սենյակներից մեկում: Կենտրոնում չհրկիզվող պահարան կար: Սենյակի անկյունում տեսախցիկ էր տեղադրված: Դուռը կողպված էր: Ամանդան դեռ ուշքի չէր եկել: Ջոնասը փորձում էր արթնացնել նրան.
-Հեյ: Արթնացիր: Ինձ լսում ես?... Նա դեռ շնչում է:
   Խառնաշփոթ էր տիրում:
-Սա ինչ է? Տնային կալանք? Մենք բանտում ենք?
-Ոչ, մենք բանտում չենք:
-Այնտեղ երկար ես եղել?
-Այո, երկար:
-Բացեք անտեր դուռը!!!
-Կարծում եմ` ոչ ոք չի լսում: 
-Ինչ-որ մեկը լսում է...
-Ոչ. այդպիսի տեսախցիկները ձայն չեն ընդունում:
-Գրողը տանի! Կարծում եք` կարող եք արթնանալ սենյակում, առանց իմանալու, թե որտեղ եք?
-Ենթադրում եմ, երբեք չես խմել:
-3 տարի առաջ եմ խմած եղել: Քոլեջում: Բայց սա խմել չէ... Սա առևանգում է: Անցած շաբաթ հեռուստացույցով կինո տեսա: Մի տղա լրագրող էր: Պատերազմական գոտում: Նա քնում է հյուրանոցի իր համարում և արթնանում խցում` առանց պատուհանների և լույսի: Եվ նա անց է կացնում այդտեղ 9 տարի!
-9 տարի? Ստից բան է: Չմտածեք,-կատակեց Խավիերը:
-Ինչ է նշանակում` չմտածեք:
-Ուզում եմ ասել` բավական է բողոքենք! Եկեք մի բան անենք:
-Հանգստանալ է պետք:
-Ձայներդ! Ես ինչ-որ բան եմ լսում,-դռանը ականջ դնելով` ասաց Էդդիսոնը:
-Ինչ ես լսում?
-Ժամացույցի տկտկոց է: Տկտկոց եմ լսում: 
   Այդ ժամանակ Ամանդան ուշքի եկավ: Նախ զննեց ինքն իրեն, հետո փսխեց և տեսնելով, որ Ջոնասը իրեն է մոտենում` վախեցածի նման կանգնեց պատի տակ:
-Մի վախեցիր: Ինչ է քո անունը?-հարցրեց Ջոնասը:
-Ամանդա... Որտեղ եմ ես?
-Չգիտեմ: Ոչ ոք չգիտի: Մենք, այնպես ինչպես դու, արթնացել ենք այստեղ:
-Ոոոոոոոոչ!!! Ոոոչ!-ճչաց Ամանդան:
-Ամեն ինչ լավ է?
-Ոոոոոոչ!!
   Ամանդան խելագարվածի պես սկսեց այսկողմ-այնկողմ նետվել` ինչ-որ բան փնտրելով: Պատերից մեկի վրայի քարերից երկուսը սվաղված չէին: Ամանդան հանեց այդ քարերը: Պատի ներսում ձայնագրիչ կար...
-Ինչ է սա?-հարցրեց Ջոնասը:
-Այն, ինչ պետք է իմանանք, սրա մեջ է...
   Ամանդան սեղմեց կոճակը:
“Ողջույններ և բարի գալուստ: Հավատացած եմ` ուզում եք իմանալ, թե որտեղ եք: Ասեմ, որ գլխավորը այն չէ, թե որտեղ եք: Գլխավորը այն է, թե ինչ է թաքնված պատերի հետևում: Փրկություն, եթե դուք արժանանաք դրան: 3 ժամից այս տան դուռը կբացվի: Դժբախտաբար` ունեք ապրելու ընդամենը 2 ժամ: Հենց հիմա դուք մահացու գազ եք շնչում: Շնչում եք այն ժամանակվանից, ինչ այստեղ եք: Եթե լսել եք Տոկիոյի մետրոյի դեպքերի մասին, ապա գիտեք, թե այդ գազը ինչքան վնասակար է մարդու մարմնի համար: Միակ եղանակը այստեղից դուրս գալու համար` հակաթույներ գտնելն է, որոնք ներարկիչներով թաքցված են այս տան մեջ: Դրանցից մեկը ձեր դիմացի պահարանում է: Դուք բոլորդ էլ կրում եք կոմբինացիան: Լավ մտածեք: Թվերը ձեր մտքի ետևում են, իսկ հերթականությունը կարող եք գտնել ծիածանի միջոցով: Կգա պահ, երբ դուք կհասկանաք, որ դուք ավելի շատ ընդհանուր բաներ ունեք, և դուք կիմանաք, թե ինչու եք այստեղ: Դա ձեզ ցույց կտա իքսը: Ուշադիր եղեք: Խաղը սկսված է:” 
-Ով է սա?,-ձայնագրիչը Ամանդայի ձեռքից խլելով` ասաց Ջոնասը:
-Ինչ է սա նշանակում?,-հարցրեց Էդդիսոնը
-Ինչպես իմացար, թե որտեղից սա գտնենք?
   Խավիերը սենյակում բանալի և թուղթ գտավ: Թղթի վրա գրված էր. “Մի փորձեք օգտագործել այս բանալին դուռը բացելու համար:”
-Զառանցանք է! Թքած նրա ասածի վրա!-Խավիերը մոտեցավ դռանը, որպեսզի բացի:
-Այո, թքած! Լավ միտք է!-Գուսը կիսեց նրա կարծիքը:
-Ոչ, լավ միտք չէ...-ասաց Ամանդան:
-Ուրեմն ինչ անենք? Նստած մնանք?
-Նշված է` մի օգտվեք բանալիից:
-Ում է քորում այդ գրվածը? Սա մի ախմախ կատակ է: Եվ ես կարծում եմ, որ պետք է վերջ տալ այս ամենին,-Խավիերը բանալին տեղադրեց դռան անցքի մեջ:
   Գուսը նայեց դռան անցքից: Նա չտեսավ, որ դռան հետևում ատրճանակ կա, որը ուղղված է դեպի անցքը:  Խավիերը պտտեց բանալին: Ատրճանակը կրակեց Գուսի աչքին: Գուսը անշնչացած ընկավ: Սարսափը պատեց բոլորին: Բոլորը ճչում էին:


-Ավելի լավ է հենց հիմա սկսել խոսելը: Ինչ է սա?-հարցրեց Ջոնասը Ամանդային:
-Սա խաղ է...-կմկմալով պատասխանեց Ամանդան:
-Ոչ մի գրողի տարած խաղ! Նրա երեսը հենց նոր այլանդակվեց!
-Նա փորձարկում է մեզ...
-Ով է փորձարկում մեզ?
-“Փազզլը”...
-Նա ով է!?
-Կարդում ես նորություններ?-հարցրեց Էդդիսոնը
-Ոչ! Ով է նա?
-Նա սերիական մարդասպան է...-հետևեց պատասխանը:
-Ոչ!-առարկեց Ամանդան,-Նա փորձում է մեզ: Ուզում է որ մենք փրկվենք! Բայց մենք պետք է խաղանք կանոններով:
-Նորից եմ հարցնում. որտեղից այդ ամենը գիտես?
-Արդեն խաղացել եմ...
***
   Այդ ամենը էկրանի վրա դիտում էր Էրիկը: Հաջորդ զոհը կարող է լինել նրա որդին:
-Ինչ կուզես ինձանից!!?-հարցրեց Էրիկը Ջոնին:
-Մի փոքր քո ժամանակից:
-Ժամանակ չունեմ:
-Դու ինձ հարցրեցիր, ես էլ քեզ պատասխանեցի: Հավատա, երբ ասում եմ, որ քո որդին վտանգի մեջ է:
-Ասենք ես մի փոքր իմ ժամանակից տվեցի քեզ: Հետո?
-Ես պետք է զրուցեմ քեզ հետ: Մնացածները պետք է դուրս գան: Սրանք են իմ պայմանները:
-Ոչ: Ոչ ոք դուրս չի գա: Սա հանցագործության վայր է:
-Անպայման չի նրանք դուրս գան շինությունից: Նրանք պետք է դուրս գան այս տարածքից: Այնքան, որ ես կարողանամ քեզ հետ զրուցել: Եթե համաձայնես, նորից կտեսնես քո որդուն:
-Եթե չտեսնեմ որդուս, Աստծո անունով եմ երդվում, գլուխդ կպոկեմ!
-Չեմ ուզում զայրացնել քեզ, քննիչ, բայց ես քաղցկեղով հիվանդ եմ: Միթե հնարավոր է ինձ ցավ պատճառել, եթե ես արդեն ցավի մեջ եմ?
***
-Իմ ուղղարկած ինժիներների խումբը արդեն ճանապարհին է: Նրանք պետք է հետազոտեն, թե որտեղից է տեսագրությունը գալիս: Մեկ, կամ գուցե 2 ժամից,-ասաց Քերրին:
   Էրիկը ներս եկավ.
-Նա ուզում է ինձ հետ առանձին զրուցել:
-Ուրեմն, զրուցիր:
-Թքած այդ ամենի վրա! 5 րոպեում հին մեթոդը կգործի!-ասաց Ռիգգը:
-Նա չի արձագանքում բռնությանը: Դու դա գիտես:
-Մի թերագնահատիր իմ մեթոդները!-Ռիգգը չէր սիրում, երբ իրեն հակառակվում էին:
-Հենց առաջին օրվանից ես այս գործի մեջ եմ: Բոլոր կտորները իրար միացնելու համար այդքան աշխատել եմ:
-Երևի դրանից է, որ դու սեփական ընտանիքդ չունես և չես հասկանում, ինչ է կատարվում այս մարդու ներսում:
   Քերրին դարձավ Էրիկին.
-Նայիր:
-Ոչ... Մի խոսիր ինձ հետ...
-Լսիր, դու միևնույն է արդեն կորցրել ես որդուդ իմ պատճառով: Դա այլևս չի կրկնվի:
-Ինչ ես առաջարկում?
-Զրուցիր նրա հետ: Մեզ ժամանակ տրամադրիր: Դու կարող ես հաղթել, Էրիկ! Դու կարող ես նրան հաղթել!
   Էրիկը որոշեց կատարել “Փազզլի” պահանջը` նստել և զրուցել, մինչև էկրաններին միացրած ժամացույցի ցույց տված ժամանակը ավարտվի: Իսկ ավարտին մնացել էր մեկուկես ժամ:




> Իսկ սղոց 4-ը հելելա??


ուղիղ մի շաբաթից

----------

Freeman (31.07.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

Ջոնասը ուշադիր լսում էր ձայնագրությունը և փորձում ինչ-որ բան մտածել: Մյուսները զբաղված էին ինչ-որ բան փնտրելով: Կոնկրետ ինչ` իրենք էլ չգիտեին:
“Միակ եղանակը այստեղից դուրս գալու համար` հակաթույներ գտնելն է, որոնք ներարկիչներով թաքցված են այս տան մեջ: Դրանցից մեկը ձեր դիմացի պահարանում է: Դուք բոլորդ էլ կրում եք կոմբինացիան: Լավ մտածեք: Թվերը ձեր մտքի ետևում են, իսկ հերթականությունը...”
   Հանկարծ դուռը բացվեց: 7 հոգով զգուշությամբ դուրս եկան սենյակից: Գուսի մեռնելուց հետո ամեն քայլ անելուց նրանք իրենց շուրջն էին նայում: Միջանցքի անկյունում բեյսբոլի հարիչ կար, որի ծայրին մեխեր էին մեխած: Խավիերը վերցրեց այն և շարժվեց առաջ:
-Հեյ! Սպասիր! Այդ ուր?-հարցրեց Ջոնասը:
-Գնում եմ հակաթույն գտնելու, որպեսզի կենդանի դուրս գամ այստեղից:
-Հակաթույն? Տես! Դու արդեն փակված ես! Դու գործ ունես այս տան տիրոջ հետ: Գիտես, որ ոչ մի հակաթույն էլ չի օգնի: Նայիր. դռները փակ են:
   Խավիերը թխկթխկացրեց պատին.
-Լսում ես? Սա փայտ է: Պլաստմասսա է: Սա ամրոց չէ: Սա մի անտեր տուն է:
-Ես ընդամենը ասում եմ միասին մի պլան մտածենք:
-Դե դուք մտածեք: Հիմա ես այստեղից դուրս կգամ:
   Խավիերը մի ընդարձակ սենյակ մտավ: Մի փայտե դուռ կար, որի վրա գրված էր. “Ելք”: Մյուսները եկան նրա հետևից: Խավիերը հանեց բանալին և զգուշորեն փորձեց բացել դուռը: Բայց բանալին չէր բռնում: Խավիերը շպրտեց բանալին, որը վերցրեց Ջոնասը և դրեց գրպանը:
***
   Ոստիկանները դուրս եկան տարածքից, իսկ Էրիկը կանգնեց Ջոնի առաջ.
-Դե, արի զրուցենք:
-Նստիր, Էրիկ: Ես ուզում եմ խաղ խաղալ: Կանոնները հասարակ են. այն ինչ պետք է անես, պետք է նստես և ինձ հետ զրուցես: Ժամանակը վերջանալուց հետո կգտնես որդուդ` ապահով տեղում: Մենք ինչպես հարկն է չծանոթացանք: Իմ անունը Ջոն է:
   Էրիկը գոտկատեղից թաքուն մի ռացիա հանեց և դրեց գետնին: Ռացիան միացրած էր Քերրի ռացիային, որը գտնվում էր կողքի սենյակում: Քերրին ու Ռիգգը լսում էին խոսակցությունը:
-Որտեղից “Jigsaw” մականունը?
-Ոչ...-ծիծաղեց Ջոնը,-Այդ մականունը ստեղծել են ոստիկանները և մամուլը: Ես դա երբեք չեմ ընդունել: Պատկերը, որ ես փորագրում եմ զոհերի համար, ընդամենը նշանակում է, որ նրանց ինչ-որ բան պակասում է. մարդկային "փազզլի" անփոխարինելի կտոր. գոյատևման բնազդ:
-Այս ամենը իրոք հետաքրքիր է, Ջոն! Բայց հիմա ես կուզեմ, որ դու խոսես ինձ հետ, թե...
-Ես քեզ հետ խոսում եմ,-ընդհատեց Ջոնը,-իսկ դու չես լսում: Մի մոռացիր կանոնները:
-Ես լսում եմ քեզ: Բայց այդ ամենը նույն հիվանդագին զառանցանքն է, ինչ ես լսում եմ ամեն 2 վայրկյանը մեկ` ախմախներին հարցաքննելուց:
***
   Խավիերը հարիչով հարվածում էր դռանը: Մի քանի հարվածից հետո դուռը ջարդվեց, բայց դռան հետևում հաստ ալիքավոր թիթեղ կար:
-Գրողը տանիիի!!!
-Ինչպես տեսանք, մեկ վայրենին բավական չէ դուռ բացելու համար: Ուրիշ տարբերակներ կան?-հարցրեց Էդդիսոնը: Դա զայրացրեց Խավիերին, որը չդիմացավ և ասաց.
-Եվ նայեք, թե ով էլ խոսում է! Միակ դուռը, որ դու կարող ես բացել, ազդրերիդ միջև է!
-Փակիր գարշելի բերանդ, հասկացար!?-Էդդիսոնը վեր թռավ տեղից և հարձակվեց նրա վրա:
-Դու փակիր բերանդ!!
-Տխմար!
-Ես քո...
-Վերջ! Վերջացրեք!-Ջոնասը հանդարտեցրեց նրանց, այլապես կռիվը կվերածվեր ծեծկռտուքի:
   Ամանդան և Լաուրան ներս մտան:
-Գտաք ինչ-որ բան,-հարցրեց Դանիելը:
-Ոչ: Ոչինչ...-պատասխանեց Լաուրան:
   Երկուսով շարունակեցին իրենց որոնումները:
   Ջոնասը Խավիերի թևին բանտարկյալի դաջվածք նկատեց:
-Դաջվածքդ... Ջոլիեթինն է... Այդպես է?
-Այո! Եվ?
-Ես այդտեղ նստել եմ:
-Եվ հպարտ ես?
   Ջոնասը դարձավ դեպի Էդդիսոնը.
-Իսկ դու որտեղ ես նստել?
-Ինչ ես ուզում դրանով ասել?
-Ուզում եմ ասել, որ դու նման չես բարձրագույն դպրոցում սովորողի, չէ? Կարծում եմ պետք է ավելի մեծ ուշադրություն դարձնել ձայնագրության վրա: Այն ասում էր, որ մենք ավելի շատ ընդհանուր բան ունենք, քան կարծում ենք: Տեսեք. մեզանից երեքը...
   Ջոնասը կիսատ թողեց խոսքը, քանի որ Լաուրան կանչեց.
-Հեյ! Այստեղ դուռ եմ գտել:
   Դուռը տանում էր դեպի ներքնահարկ: Յոթով զգուշությամբ սկսեցին իջնել: Խավիերը մի խրտվիլակ տեսավ: Խրտվիլակի “կրծքին” դանակով ծրար էր ամրացված, որի վրա գրված էր “Օբի”: 
   Ծրարում ձայներիզ կար: Ջոնասը վերցրեց այն և դրեց ձայնագրիչի մեջ: Սենյակի կենտրոնում մի խցիկ կար: Դա մի մեծ գազային վառարան էր: Օբին մոտեցավ վառարանին և հանեց փականները: Նա գիտեր, որ պետք է խաղ խաղար...
“Բարև, Օբի: Ես ուզում եմ խաղ խաղալ: Տարիների ընթացքում դու այրել ես քեզ շրջապատողներին քո ստերով և շողոքորթություններով: Հիմա հնարավորություն ունես մաքրելու հոգիդ այն խաղով, որ դու կխաղաս ուրիշների համար: Խցի ներսում 2 ներարկիչ կա հակաթույնով այն թույնի դեմ, որը հոսում է ձեր երակներով: Դրանցից մեկը ես նվիրում եմ քեզ, մյուսների առևանգելուն օգնելու համար, իսկ երկրորդը կնվիրես դու: Ամեն դեպքում, նրանցից մեկին վճարած կլինես: Հիշիր. քանի որ դժողքում ես, միայն սատանան կարող է քեզ օգնել:”
-Սպասիր մի րոպե! Ինչ է սա նշանակում. “մյուսներին առևանգելու համար”?-զարմացած հարցրեց Ջոնասը:
-Նա է, որ մեզ բերել է այստեղ,-խոսեց Լաուրան,-... Մեքենան... Դա... Ես գիտեի, որ դա նա է: Դու վերջին մարդն էիր, որին ես տեսել եմ, մինչ այստեղ արթնանալը... Դու ես արել դա...
-Համոզված ես?
-Առավել քան համոզված եմ:
-Իմ փոխարեն դու էլ նույնը կանեիր: Արել եմ այն, ինչ պարտավոր էի անել,-ասաց Օբին:
-Ես քեզ ընտրություն կտամ,-Խավիերը խրտվիլակի կրծքից վերցրեց դանակը,-ունես մեկ րոպե մեզ այստեղից դուրս հանելու համար!
-Ես ելքի տեղը չգիտեմ:
-Հիմարություն!-շիշ վերցնելով` բացականչեց Լաուրան,-դու ես մեզ այստեղ բերել, դու էլ տար!
-Ոչ, չեմ կարող:
-Ուրեմն մեռած ես,-սպառնաց Խավիերը:
-Ներիր:
   Խավիերը դանակը մոտեցրեց Օբիի վզին:
-Սպասիր!-մեջ ընկավ Էդդիսոնը,-վառարանում 2 հակաթույն կա, իսկ մենք ժամանակ ենք սպանում:
-Ժամանակ ենք սպանում! Ձեռ ես առնում!?-զայրացավ Լաուրան,-Գիշերվա կեսին նա փախցրել է ինձ:
-Մենք անգամ չգիտենք, թե ներարկիչների մեջ ինչ կա,-ինչպես միշտ իր կարծիքը հայտնեց Ջոնասը:
   Ինչ էլ որ լիներ ներարկիչների մեջ, բոլորի դրությունը ծանր էր: Լաուրան դժվարությամբ էր ոտքի վրա կանգնում, իսկ Էդդիսոնը հազում էր, և նրա բերանից արյուն էր դուրս գալիս:
-Դու ուզում ես ազատվել?-հարցրեց Դանիելը Խավիերին: 
-Այո! Ուրիշ ով պետք է մտնի?...-Խավիերը դարձավ Օբիին,-հենց հիմա կմտնես ու կբերես դրանք: Թե չէ` կանգնածդ տեղում կսպանեմ քեզ!!!
   Օբին ամենևին էլ չէր վախենում Խավիերի սպառնալիքներից: Անգամ ինքը իր ձեռքով բռնեց դանակից և թեթևակի կտրեց վզի մաշկը, ասելով.
-Եթե դանակով ես ինձ վերաբերմունք ցույց տալիս, մի քիչ կտրիր: Ես կմտնեմ ներարկիչների հետևից:
   Օբին մտավ վառարանի մեջ: 2 ներարկիչները կախված էին շղթաներից: Օբին վերցրեց առաջինը, որին պահող շղթան բարակ էր և հեշտ էր կտրել: 
-Այս մեկը ինձ:
-Շտապիր:
   2-րդ ներարկիչի շղթան ավելի հաստ էր: Օբին ավելի ուժեղ քաշեց այդ շղթայից: Վառարանի դուռը փակվեց: Կրակը սկսեց վառվել:
-Այս ինչ է!?
-Ինչ է տեղի ունենում!?-հարցրեց Խավիերը:
-Բացեք դուռը!!
-Փակ է!!-Խավիերը չէր կարողանում բացել այն:
-Բացեք դուռը! Բացեք գրողի տարած դուռը!!
-Մեկդ եկեք, հանեք նրան այդտեղից!
-Դուռըըըը!
   Կրակը ուժեղանում էր: Ջոնասը փորձեց Խավիերի հետ միասին բացել դուռը, բայց չէր ստացվում: Ջոնասը իր կոստյումով փորձեց հանգցնել կրակը: Բայց այն շարունակում էր ուժեղանալ: Մյուսները սարսափից քարացած կանգնել էին: Օբին վառարանի պատին սատանայի նկար տեսավ, որը մատով մի ուղղություն էր ցույց տալիս: Պատուհան տեսավ: Խավիերը  նույնպես տեսավ այդ պատուհանը: Հարիչով ջարդեց այն: Օբին հանեց ձեռքը և գլուխը, բայց ավելին չկարողացավ անել: Նա այրվել էր:
-Ներարկիչները! Նա կորցրել է ներարկիչները!! Ինձ պետք են դրանք!!-Խավիերը հույս ուներ, որ ինքը կստանա երկրորդը:

----------


## VisTolog

> Օբին, Գուսը, Խավիերը, Ջոնասը, Լաուրան, Դանիելը, Էդդիսոնը և Ամանդան փակված էին անհայտ շինության սենյակներից մեկում: Կենտրոնում չհրկիզվող պահարան կար: Սենյակի անկյունում տեսախցիկ էր տեղադրված: Դուռը կողպված էր: Ամանդան դեռ ուշքի չէր եկել: Ջոնասը փորձում էր արթնացնել նրան.
> -Հեյ: Արթնացիր: Ինձ լսում ես?... Նա դեռ շնչում է:
> Խառնաշփոթ էր տիրում:
> -Սա ինչ է? Տնային կալանք? Մենք բանտում ենք?
> -Ոչ, մենք բանտում չենք:
> -Այնտեղ երկար ես եղել?
> -Այո, երկար:
> -Բացեք անտեր դուռը!!!
> -Կարծում եմ` ոչ ոք չի լսում: 
> ...


 



> ուղիղ մի շաբաթից


Մեկ շաբաթից Հայաստանում, թե արտասահմանում: :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Մեկ շաբաթից Հայաստանում, թե արտասահմանում:


Ամերիկայում: Իսկ Հայաստան չեմ կարա ասեմ: Երևի մյուս տարի նոր հասնի:


------------------------------------------------------------------------
-Ռիգգը մտահոգ էր:
-Եվս մեկը մեռավ, Քերրի: Ինչքան ժամանակ դեռ պետք է վատնենք այդ անասունի վրա?
-Մենք ժամանակ չենք կորցնում: Մենք անում ենք այն, ինչ պետք է:
-Այդպես չեմ կարծում:
   Մնացել էր 1 ժամ 17 րոպե...
***
-Տեսնում ես, քննիչ, Դարվինի տեսությունը էվոլյուցիայի մասին, որը հիմնված էր մի փոքրիկ ճանապարհորդության վրա Գալապագոսներով, այլևս այս մոլորակի վրա չի գործում:
-Ինչ ես ուզում!?-Էրիկը վրդովվում էր այն բանից, որ իր որդին վտանգի մեջ է, իսկ ինքը համաձայնել է ինչ-որ խելառի լսել:
-Ես հանգիստ եմ երևում: Այդպես չէ? Եվ քո որդին էլ էկրանին է:
-Ես չեմ կարող տալ քեզ այն, ինչ ուզում ես, եթե չգիտեմ, թե ինչ զիբիլ է դա!
-Դու գիտես, թե ինչ է դա: Ընդամենը հիշիր կանոնները:
-Ոչ! Դու ասացիր, որ ուզում ես խոսել, հետո ասացիր, որ ուզում ես խաղ խաղալ: Դու խոսում ես, բայց դա ոչինչ չի նշանակում!
-Որն է քաղցկեղի դեղը, Էրիկ?
-Ինչ?
-Քաղցկեղի դեմ դեղը: Որն է դա?
-Չգիտեմ: Բայց հաստատ ոչ մարդկանց սպանելը և տանջանքների ենթարկելը` քո հիվանդ հաճույքների համար:
-Կյանքումս մարդ չեմ սպանել: Դա նրանց մեղքով է եղել:
-Լավ: Բայց զենքը ինչ-որ մեկի գլխին պահելը և ուժով ստիպելը, որ նա սեղմի ձգանը, նույնպես սպանություն է:
-Իսկ երբվանից է ուժ կիրառելը քեզ համար պրոբլեմների լուծում հանդիսանում? Ինչու ես այդքան ուզում քո որդուն հետ բերել?
-Որովհետև նա իմ որդին է:
-Իսկ ինչ ասացիր նրան վերջին անգամ? Ասացիր, որ նրան սիրում ես?
 -Ուրեմն ռադ եղիր!!! 
-Կարծես թե որդուդ մահվան մոտալուտ լուրը քեզ ստիպել է գործել,-շարունակեց Ջոնը:-Ինչու ես գործում միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ կյանքը վտանգի մեջ է?
-Ես միշտ սիրել եմ իմ որդուն: Եվ դա երբեք չի փոխվել:
-Հմմմ... Դա փոխվել է հիմա:  Մահվան շունչը փոխում  է ամեն ինչ: Եթե ես քեզ ասեի քո սեփական մահվան օրն ու ժամը, այն քո ներքին աշխարհը կկործաներ:
-Գիտեմ:
-Կարող ես պատկերացնել, թե ինչ զգացողություն է արթնանում, երբ ինչ-որ մեկը կանչում է քեզ և ասում, որ մեռնում ես? Մեկ վայրկյանում աշխարհը փոխվում է: Դու ամեն ինչին այլ կերպ ես նայում: Ամեն ինչի համը զգում ես: Նույնիսկ ջրով լի բաժակն է համ ստանում, կամ զբոսայգում զբոսնելը:
-Ժամանակը անցնում է, Ջոն...
-Շատ մարդիկ բախտավոր են, քանի որ չգիտեն, թե երբ է ժամանակը վերջանալու, բայց հենց դա նրանց չի թողնում ապրել իրենց իսկական կյանքով: Նրանք խմում են բաժակի ջուրը, բայց չեն զգում ջրի համը:
-Դու դեռ դա կարող ես ուղղել, Ջոն: 
-Բայց դու կարող ես ուղղել ինքդ քեզ? 
-Ինձ հնարավոր չէ ուղղել:
-Ես քաղցկեղ ունեմ:
-Կարծում ես, թե քաղցկեղը արդարացնում է քո գործունեությունը?
-Ոչ: Քաղցկեղը այն է, ինչից սկսել է իմ գործը: Դա այն պահին է եղել, երբ ես որոշել եմ վերջ տալ կյանքիս: Այդ ժամանակ ես հասկացա իմ նշանակությունը: Ես մեքենաս քշեցի դեպի անդունդը: Իմ մարմինը այնքան ուժեղ չէր, որպեսզի պայքարեի քաղցկեղի բջիջների դեմ, բայց ես ապրեցի այդ թռիչքից հետո: Ի զարմանս ինձ, ես կենդանի մնացի: Եվ որոշեցի կյանքիս մնացած մասում ուսումնասիրել մարդկային բնավորությունը: Հասկանում ես, Էրիկ?
-Դու հնարավորություն ունես հենց հիմա ինչ-որ բան անելու: Ասա, որտեղ է իմ որդին, և ես կօգնեմ քեզ:
-Ես քո օգնության կարիքը չունեմ, և կարող եմ ասել, որ դեռևս չես հասկանում: Նրանք, ովքեր չեն գնահատում կյանքը, արժանի չեն կյանքի:
-Իմ որդին գնահատում է իր կյանքը:
-Իսկ դու գնահատում ես քո կյանքը? Գնահատում ես որդունդ?
-Արդեն զզվեցի!!! 
-Մի մոռացիր կանոնները: Դրանք քեզ կօգնեն գտնել որդուդ:
   Բայց Էրիկը չլսեց: Նա նորից մտավ կողքի սենյակը, իսկ սստիկանները շարունակեցին հսկել Ջոնին:
   Մնացել էր 54 րոպե...
***
   Լաուրան արդեն չէր կարողանում ոտքի վրա մնալ առանց Դանիելի օգնության: Ջոնասը, Էդդիսոնը և Խավիերը գնացել էին դուռ փնտրելու:
-Ամանդա. ասում ես` կենդանի ես մնացել?-հարցրեց Դանիելը:
-Այո: Եվ?
-Ասում ես, որ խաղացել ես և փրկվել:
-Այո:
-Ուրեմն, մենք էլ կարող ենք փրկվել...
-Այո:
-Ամանդա. ինչու է նա քեզ ընտրել?
-Որովհետև ես կեղտոտ թմրամոլ էի: Բայց ամենազվարճալին` ես անցա փոքրիկ փորձությունը:
-Եթե դու անցել ես, ապա ինչու ես նորից այստեղ?
-Որովհետև ես երակներս էի կտրում:
-Ինչքան ժամանակ?
-Սկսել էի բանտից:
-Իս ինչու էիր ձերբակալվել?
-Թմրանյութեր պահելու համար:
-Բայց եթե ասեմ, որ դրա համար...
-Այդ մասին միգուցե խոսես այն մենթի հետ, ով ինձ ձերբակալել է?-ընդհատեց Ամանդան,-Ենթադրում եմ, որ երբեք բանտ չես նստել:
-Ոչ: Մի քանի անգամ կարող էի, բայց... Իմ հայրը... Նա իսկական պնդաճակատն է: Նա միգուցե հենց հիմա փնտրում է ինձ... Որպեսզի դաս տա ինձ իմ անհետանալու համար:
-Այո, միգուցե:
   Այդ ժամանակ եկավ Ջոնասը:
-Մենք դուռ ենք գտել:
***
-Միայն մեկն է, որ կողպված չէ, բայց մենք չենք կարողանում այն բացել:
   Խավիերը հրում էր դուռը, բայց այն չէր ուզում բացվել: Երևում էր, դռան հետևում  ինչ-որ բան կար, որ պահում էր դուռը:
-Երևի այդտեղ թակարդ է,-ենթադրեց Ամանդան:
-Տիկին! Ամբողջ տունը թակարդ է, ինչ է?-Խավիերը ավելի ուժեղ հրեց դուռը:
-Ինչ-որ մեկը չի ուզում, որ մենք այդտեղ մտնենք:
   Դռան վրա լար էր ամրացված, որի մի ծայրը ամրացված էր սենյակում գտնվող մի ուրիշ դռանը: Խավիերը վերջապես բացեց դուռը: Լարը կտրվեց: Դա մի փոքրիկ սենյակ էր` լի զանազան իրերով: Կենտրոնում մի մեծ մահճակալ կար: Սենյակի ծայրում գտնվող դուռը փակ էր: Դռան վրա ժամացույց կար, որը սկսել էր գործել լարը կտրվելուն պես: Այն ցույց էր տալիս, որ մնացել է 2 րոպե 58 վայրկյան: Բայց ինչին? Ջոնասը սենյակի կենտրոնում թելից կախված ծրար տեսավ Խավիերի անունով: Հերթը Խավիերինն էր...
“Բարև Խավիեր: Ես ուզում եմ խաղ խաղալ: Այդ խաղը շատ նման է այն խաղին, որը դու խաղում էիր մարդկանց թմրանյութեր վաճառելով: Խաղ, որտեղ մարդիկ վճարելով հույս էին պատվիրվում անհուսության դեմ: Կարծում եմ` համաձայն ես, որ քո վիճակը անհուսալի է: Դրա համար էլ քեզ հույս կտամ: Իսկ վճարը կլինի այն, որ դու կմտնես այն նույն փոսը, ուր գցում էիր քո գնորդներին: Քո` սենյակ մտնելուն պես ժամանակը սկսել է հոսել: Երբ այն ավարտվի, քո դիմացի դուռը ընդմիշտ կփակվի: Դրա համար պետք է գտնես բանալին, մինչև ժամանակի ավարտը: Կարող ես բացել այն սենյակի դուռը, որի ներսում քո երազանքն է? Ես քեզ մեկ հուշում կտամ, թե որտեղ է բանալին: Այն գտնելը նույնն է, ինչ գտնել ասեղը դեզի մեջ: Խաղն սկսված է:”
   Խավիերը մի կողմ քարշ տվեց մահճակալը: Մահճակալի տակ մի մեծ փոս կար` լցված տասնյակ հազարավոր ներարկիչներով: Մնացել էր 1 րոպե... Խավիերի սիրտը դող ընկավ:

-Ինչ-որ մեկը կմտնի այդտեղ,-նա հարձակվեց Ամանդայի վրա:
-Ոչ! Ոչ!!!...
-Հիվանդ ես, ինչ է!!?-բացականչեց Դանիելը:
   Խավիերը չէր ցանկանում լսել:
-Ոոոչ!...Օգնեք!... Ոչ!... 
   Ամանդան փորձում էր դիմադրել, բայց անհաջող: Մնացածը քարացել էին: Այդպիսի արարք Խավիերի կողմից ոչ ոք չէր սպասում:  Խավիերը Ամանդային գցեց փոսը և բղավեց.
-Դե, շարժվիր! Ժամանակ չունենք:
   Ամանդան մի քանի վայրկյան պառկած մնաց: Հետո սկսեց քուջուջ անել կեղտոտ ներարկիչների մեջ:
-Լավ չես? Այս ինչ արեցիր?-միայն Դանիելը համարձակվեց այդպիսի հարց տալ: Իսկ Խավիերը շարունակում էր բղավել.
-Դե արագացրու! Մենք ժամանակ չունենք!

   Բոլորը շշմած կանգնել էին այդ տեսարանից: Ամանդան գտավ բանալին, երբ մնում էր 10 վայրկյան: Գցեց Խավիերին, Խավիերը վերցրեց այն, մոտեցրեց կողպեքին, բայց անզգուշությամբ գցեց այն ձեռքից: Իսկ երբ նորից վերցրեց, ժամանակը արդեն ավարտվել էր: Դուռը չբացվեց: Ամանդայի տանջանքները ոչինչ չտվեցին: Խավիերը ինքն իր վրա զայրացած էր: Սկզբում գլուխը խփեց դռանը, հետո ցանկացավ հարձակվել Ամանդայի վրա, բայց Ջոնասը կանգնեցրեց նրան: 
-Բավական է!
-Վերջ տվեք,-ասաց Էդդիսոնը,-լսեցիք ձայնագրությունները? Նա գիտի մեր մասին: Գիտի մեր անունները: Այստեղ մի բան կա, որ մենք չենք տեսնում:
-Դուք ասում եք, որ երեքով բանտ եք նստել,-խոսեց Լաուրան,-ես 4-րդն եմ:
-Ինչի համար?-հարցրեց Ջոնասը:
-Կապ չունի:
-Էլ ով կխոստովանի? Դու?-դարձավ Ջոնասը Դանիելին:
-Ոչ, երբեք...
-Հերիք է,-ասաց Խավիերը,-Միակ ընդհանուր բանը մեր միջև այն է, որ բոլորիս սիրտն էլ խառնում է: Ես հեռանում եմ:
   Խավիերը հեռացավ: Բոլորի վիճակն էլ անհուսալի էր: Նրանք հազիվ էին կարողանում ոտքի վրա մնալ:

----------


## Amaru

Չէ… սա իմ նյարդերի համար չի… ես վատ եմ…

----------


## VisTolog

> Չէ… սա իմ նյարդերի համար չի… ես վատ եմ…


Իրոք, չի թույլատրվում թույլ նյարդեր ունեցողներին, կարողա գիշերը վատ երազ տեսնես: :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

չէ ժողովուրդ, վախենալու բան չկա
youtube-ով վիդեոներ կան, որոնցով ցույց են տալի թակարդները ոնց են սարքվել
այ էտ վիդեոները նայելուց հետո էտ ամեն ինչը թեթև կտանեք

----------


## Աբելյան

-Որտեղ է այդ անիծյալ ինժիներների խումբը?-հարցրեց Ռիգգը:
-Կարող են հայտնվել ամեն վայրկյան,-Քերրին հանգիստ էր:
-Ամեն մի հաջորդ վայրկյանը ավելի երկար է տևում:
-Ես գիտեմ, թե այդ մարդը ինչպես է աշխատում: Նա խաղ է խաղում: Դա նշանակում է, որ մենք պետք է մի քիչ սպասենք:
-Նայիր ժամացույցին: Այլ բան առաջարկիր, թե չէ նրա որդին կմեռնի:
   Քերրին Էրիկին ցույց տվեց Ջոնի գծած գծանկարները, որոնք թափված էին ամենուր.
-Նրա աշխատանքը... Ահա թե ինչով է նա զբաղված: Նա ուզում է քեզ սովորեցնել այս ամենը: Ուզում է, որպեսզի լսես նրան... Վերացրու նրա գործերը:
   Էրիկը մտավ Ջոնի սենյակը և սկսեց տակնուվրա անել ձեռքի տակ ընկած ամեն ինչ: Ջոնը չէր վրդովվում: Նա հանգիստ հարցրեց.
-Առանց հանցանշանների ինչպես ես ինձ ձերբակալելու, Էրիկ?
- Ձայնդ կտրիր:
-Ուրեմն վերացրու:
-Ես այդպես էլ անում եմ,-Էրիկը մեծ եռանդով պատռում էր թղթերը:
-Իմացիր, որ դա քո որդուն չի փրկի:
-Սպանես նրան, կսպանեմ քեզ!
-Իրոք? Երկուսս էլ գիտենք, թե ինչ տեսակի մարդ ես: Այն տեսակը, որ զենք է օգտագործում անզենների դեմ: Մարդու տեսակ, որ ոչնչացնում է հանցանշանները և ցանկանում է մեղադրանքի հասնել: Մարդու տեսակ, որին լքել է կինը և ատում է որդին:
-Փակիր բերանդ!!!
-Տես` քո ինժիներների թիմը եկավ: Ճիշտ ժամանակին:
-Մենք հենց հիմա կգտնենք այդ տեղը:
-Ինչ-որ մեկը քեզ չասաց, Էրիկ...
-Հոգնել եմ քեզ լսելուց:
-Միգուցե ես ընդամենը քեզ ցույց տամ դա: Ինձ համար դա դժվար կլինի, այդ պատճառով էլ կարող ես հարցնել այն մարդկանցից, որոնք լսում են ռացիայով, որպեսզի հանեն դա: Գորշ սեղանի երկրորդ դարակում է:
   Քերրին այդ դարակից ինչ-որ թղթապանակ հանեց: Այնտեղ այն 7 մարդկանց նկարներն էին, ովքեր Դանիելի հետ միասին փակվել էին շինությունում: Էրիկը ճանաչեց այդ մարդկանց: 
-Կարող ես նրանց չհիշել, բայց համոզված եմ, նրանք քեզ հիշում են: Դու նրանց ձերբակալել ես: Քո որդին խաղում է մարդկանց հետ, որոնց դուրը դու չես գալիս, քննիչ: Ինչ կլինի, եթե նրանք իմանան, թե ով է որդիդ?

***
   Խավիերը հարիչը ձեռքին մտավ այն սենյակը, որտեղ նրանք ութով հայտնվել էին սկզբում: Հուսահատ խփեց երկաթյա պահարանին: Գուսի դիակից ահավոր հոտ էր փչում: Խավիերը մի շոր վերցրեց և մոտեցավ Գուսի գլխին, որպեսզի ծածկի այն: Հանկարծ նա շշմեց:
 Դուք բոլորդ էլ կրում եք կոմբինացիան: Լավ մտածեք: Թվերը ձեր մտքի ետևում են, իսկ հերթականությունը կարող եք գտնել ծիածանի միջոցով: 
-Վայ ես քոոոո...-Խավիերը կարծես Ամերիկա էր հայտնաբերել:
   Գուսի վզի հետևում կարմիր գույնով գրված էր “2”...
   Ջոնասը երերալով ներս մտավ և մի լավ փսխելուց հետո հարցրեց.
-Ինչ ես անելու?
-Դեռ չեմ որոշել:
-Գիտես, մյուսները վախեցած են քեզանից?
-Լավ...
-Ես ու դու դեռ կարող ենք կռվել: Կամ էլ կարող ենք միասին որոշել, թե ինչ անենք:
-Դու և մյուսները կարող եք մտածել ինչ ուզում եք, իսկ ես գտել եմ ինչ անել:
-Դու ինձ հիշեցնում ես ինձ: Ինչ իրավիճակում էլ լինես, միշտ աշխատում ես թշնամիներ ձեռք բերել: Ես ունեմ թշնամիներ այս անտեր պատերի հետևում, եղբայր: Նրանք ինձ են փնտրում: Եվ եթե չգտնեն ինձ, նրանք կփնտրեն նրանց, ովքեր հարազատ են ինձ: Իմ ընտանիքին: Հասկանում ես?
-Ոչ, չեմ հասկանում: Ես եմ որ կամ, և դա ինձ դուր է գալիս: Իսկ հիմա` շրջվիր:
-Ինչ?
-Շրջվիր,-Խավիերը դանակը ձեռքին սկսեց մոտենալ:
   Ջոնասը դա ընկալեց որպես հարձակում և սկսեց մենամարտել Խավիերի դեմ: Չնայած, որ Խավիերը ամուր կառուցվածք ուներ, Ջոնասը ավելի ուժեղ գտնվեց և մի քանի հարվածով տապալեց նրան գետնին: Այնուհետև կռացավ, որպեսզի շունչ քաշի: Խավիերը վերցրեց բեյսբոլի հարիչը և ամբողջ ուժով այն մխրճեց Ջոնասի գլխի մեջ: Մի քանի վայրկյանից Ջոնասը մեռավ: Խավիերը նայեց Ջոնասի թիվը: Դա նարնջագույն "16" էր:

***
   Լաուրան, Էդդիսոնը, Դանիելը և Ամանդան միասին միջանցքներից մեկում էին: Լաուրան մեռավ այդտեղ: Մեռնելուց առաջ նա ցույց տվեց պատի վրայի նկարներից մեկը: Նկարի վրա ճաք կար: Այն "իքս" տառի տեսքն ուներ: Էդդիսոնը նկարի հետևում գտավ լուսանկար, որի հետևում գրված էր. "հայր և որդի": Լուսանկարի վրա պատկերված էին Էրիկը և Դանիելը:
-Ինչ ես անում նրա հետ? Սա քո հայրն է?
-Դու գիտես նրան?-հարցրեց Դանիելը:
-Այո: Նա ինձ ձերբակալել է: Ասա, որ սա քո հայրը չէ: Ես ձեզանից ոչ մեկին չեմ վստահում: Դուք երկուսովդ միշտ միասին եք: Հիմա մենք գիտենք, թե ինչ ընդհանուր բան ունենք,-Էդդիսոնը լքեց Ամանդային և Դանիելին:
-Խնդրում եմ սպասիր, ես չգիտեի...
-Ամանդա!-հեռվից լսվեց Խավիերի ձայնը:-Որտեղ ես?
   Ամանդան  փախավ միջանցքից: Դանիելը հետևեց նրան:
   Խավիերը ճանապարհին նայել էր Օբիի թիվը: Մտնելով միջանցք` նա տեսավ նաև Լաուրայի թիվը: Տեսավ նաև Էրիկի ու Դանիելի լուսանկարը: Տեսավ, որ նրա հետևում գրված է "հայր և որդի": Եվ կատաղած շարժվեց առաջ: Ընդարձակ սենյակում նա գտավ երկուսին և սկսեց վազել նրանց հետևից:

***
   Տեսնելով այս ամենը` Էրիկը այլևս չդիմացավ: Գնաց Ջոնի մոտ և շուռ տվեց սեղանը: Այնուհետև աթոռից հանեց կմախքացած ծերուկին և սկսեց հարվածել նրան:
-Էրիկ! Էրիկ! Ոչ!-Քերրին փորձեց կանգնեցնել Էրիկին, բայց Ռիգգը փակեց նրա ճանապարհը:
-Մենք արդեն քո ասածով փորձեցինք:
   Էրիկը մի քանի անգամ բռունցքով խփեց ծերունու դեմքին, հետո նրան շպրտեց դեպի դիմացի պատը: Իսկ Ջոնը չէր տրտնջում: Նույնիսկ նրա դեմքին չար ժպիտ երևաց.
-Ես քեզ ոչինչ չեմ ասի, քանի դեռ որդիդ արյունաքամ է լինում:
   Էրիկը ջարդեց Ջոնի աջ ձեռքի ցուցամատը և նորից հարվածեց նրա երեսին:
-Այսպես ես արժանացել մեդալներիդ, Էրիկ Մեթյուս!!!-ցավից ոռնաց Ջոնը:
   Լսելով նման բան` Էրիկը Ջոնին ուժեղ հարվածով փռեց գետնին:
   Քերրին անհանգիստ էր: Նրա սիրտը ինչ-որ վատ բան էր գուշակում:

***
   Էդդիսոնը դռներից մեկը բաց գտավ: Մտավ ներս: Սենյակի կենտրոնում առաստաղից կախված էր մի ապակյա տուփ: Տուփում հակաթույնով ներարկիչ էր դրված: Տուփի ներքևի մասում 2 անցքեր կային, որոնք խցանված էին ածելիներով: Տուփին ծրար էր ամրացված: Ծրարում ձայներիզ կար, իսկ ձայնագրիչը Ջոնասի մոտ էր: Էդդիսոնը գերադասեց չլսել ձայնագրությունը: Ձեռքը անցկացրեց անցքերից մեկով և փորձեց վերցնել ներարկիչը: Ներարկիչի մասերը առանձնացան միմյանցից, և անմահական հեղուկը թափվեց: Հուսահատությունից Էդդիսոնը երկրորդ ձեռքը անցկացրեց երկրորդ անցքով, որպեսզի վերցնի ներարկիչը, իսկ երբ ցանկացավ ձեռքերը դուրս հանել, ածելիները չթողեցին: Վիճակը ողբալի էր: Սկսեց օգնություն կանչել: Խավիերը լսեց նրա ձայնը: Մտավ ներս, բայց միայն նայեց համարը և հեռացավ` Էդդիսոնին թողնելով անհուսալի վիճակում:

***
   Ամանդան և Դանիելը փախան դեպի սկզբնական սենյակ: Այնտեղ մեկի փոխարեն արդեն 2 դիակ կար: 
***
   Էրիկը ևս մի քանի անգամ Ջոնին հարվածելու հետո լիցքավորեց ատրճանակը և ուղարկեց նրա բերանը:
-Բաց բերանդ: Բաց բերանդ! Հիմա կասես, թե որտեղ է նա? Որտեղ? Ասա!
-Խաղն ավարտված է,-տնքալով պատասխանեց Ջոնը,-ես քեզ կտանեմ այդտեղ:
-Կտանես հենց հիմա:
-Կտանեմ քեզ և ուրիշ ոչ մեկին: Ես ու դու:
-Ինչպես դուրս գանք այստեղից?
-Պատին կոճակ կա: Արագացրու: Ժամանակ չկա:
   Էրիկը սեղմեց Ջոնի ասած կոճակը: Սենյակը, որը վերելակ էր, իջավ դեպի գործարանի ներքնահարկ: Այնտեղից դուրս գալով` երկուսով նստեցին Էրիկի մեքենան և շարժվեցին: Բարեբախտաբար, ինժիներների խումբը գտավ այդ շինության վայրը: Ռիգգը իր խմբով նույնպես ուղևորվեց դեպի այդտեղ: Քերրին ինժիներների հետ մնաց գործարանում:

----------

Freeman (31.07.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

Խավիերը հասավ Ամանդայի և Դանիելի հետևից: Երկուսով միասին հենվեցին դռանը, որ Խավիերը չկարողանա այն բացել: Բայց այդպես երկար շարունակվել չէր կարող: Ամանդան Ջոնասի գլխից հանեց հարիչը և այն խփեց դռան տակ: Հանկարծ նա նկատեց, որ չհրկիզվող պահարանի տակ ելք կա: Դանիելի հետ միասին հրեց պահարանը, բայց ելքը փակ էր: Իսկ հարիչը դուռը երկար չէր կարող պահել: Դանիելը հիշեց, որ սենյակում գտած բանալին վերջինը վերցրել է Ջոնասը: Բարեբախտաբար` Ջոնասը սենյակում էր: Դանիելը նրա գրպանից գտավ այդ բանալին, որի միջոցով էլ բացվեց ելքը:

***
   Էրիկն ու Ջոնը տեղ հասան: Ջոնը իր մոտից մի բանալի հանեց և տվեց Էրիկին:
-Էրիկ. քեզ ներս մտնելու համար այս բանալին է պետք:
***
   Խավիերը մտավ ներս: Ամանդան ու Դանիելը ելքով փախել էին դեպի ներքնահարկ: Խավիերը իջավ նրանց հետևից:
***
-Դանիել!-ներս մտնելով` Էրիկը սկսեց ձայնել որդուն:
***
   "S.W.A.T."-ը տեղ հասավ:
-Քերրի, մենք տան մեջ ենք,-ռացիայով խոսեց Ռիգգը:
-Քեզ չեմ տեսնում, սերժանտ...-պատասխանեց Քերրին,-կրկնում եմ` չեմ տեսնում:
***
   Ամանդան և Դանիելը մի դուռ տեսան: Ամանդան բացեց այն: Երկուսով ներս մտան: Ամանդան վառեց լույսը: Դա մի հին, կեղտոտ բաղնիք էր, որտեղից գարշելի հոտ էր փչում: Այնտեղ 2 դիակ էր ընկած. Ադամը և Զեպպն էին: Մոտակայքւմ դր. Գորդոնի ոտքն էր` շղթայի մեջ: Ոտքի մոտ սղոց կար: Դանիելը հասկացավ, որ ժամանակին այդ բաղնիքն էլ է եղել թատերաբեմ` մոլագար մարդասպանի խաղերի համար: Երկուսով ուժասպառ նստեցին: Դանիելը արդեն արյունահոսում էր:



***
-Դանիել!-Էրիկը հասել էր արդեն չհրկիզվող պահարանով սենյակը:
***
   Խավիերը մտավ ներս: Դանակը ձեռքին մոտեցավ Ամանդային և Դանիելին: Վերջինս արդեն ուժասպառ էր եղել:
-Նա մեռել է,-ասաց Ամանդան, կարծելով, թե Խավիերը ուզում է սպանել Դանիելին:
-Ոչինչ: Ինձ պետք է ընդամենը իմանալ, թե ինչ է գրված նրա վզի հետևում: Հետո քոնը կնայեմ:
-Բայց դու դեռ քո համարը չգիտես: Ինչպես կիմանաս, եթե ես քեզ չասեմ?
***
   Էրիկը ելքով իջավ դեպի ներքնահարկ:
-Դանիել!!
***
   Խավիերը մոտեցավ հայելիներին և փորձեց նայել իր համարը: Չստացվեց: Այդ ժամանակ նա դանակով սկսեց կտրել վզի հետևի կաշին: Խավիերը, որը սիրտ չարեց մտնել ներարկիչներով փոսը, կտրում էր իր սեփական կաշին: Նրա մեջ գոյատևման բնազդ էր առաջացել: Այն, ինչը, ըստ Ջոնի, նրա մոտ բացակայում էր: Ամանդայի սարսափած հայացքի ներքո Խավիերը կտրեց վզի հետևի մաշկը և հաղթական կերպով նայեց իր համարը: Հետո հարձակվեց Ամանդայի վրա: Թվաց, թե Ամանդայի վերջը եկել է և Խավիերին ոչինչ չի կանգնեցնի, սակայն Դանիելը վերջին ուժերը լարելով վերցրեց սղոցը և կտրեց Խավիերի կոկորդը: Էրիկ Մեթյուսի գող որդին նաև մարդասպան դարձավ:



***
   Իսկ Ռիգգը և իր խումբը էկրաններին չէին երևում: Այդ ամենը ուղղակի տեսագրություն էր: Քերրին դա իմացավ, երբ ժամանակի ավարտին մնացել էր մի քանի րոպե:
***
   "S.W.A.T."-ի տղաները կարծելով, որ սխալ տուն են եկել, հեռացան այդտեղից:
***
   Էրիկը մտավ բաղնիք: Այնտեղ արդեն 3 դիակ կար: Ինչ-որ մեկն էլ վաննայում էր: Էրիկը մոտեցավ, կարծելով, որ դա իր որդին է: Խոզի դիմակով ինչ-որ մեկը դուրս եկավ այդտեղից և ներարկիչով հարվածեց Էրիկին: Էրիկը կորցրեց գիտակցությունը:

***
Երբ ժամանակը ավարտվեց, գործարանում մի չհրկիզվող պահարան բացվեց: Քերրին այնտեղ տեսավ Դանիելին: Ինչպես Ջոնն էր խոստացել` ողջ-առողջ:
***
   Արթնանալով` Էրիկը իրեն գտավ նույն մութ և կեղտոտ բաղնիքում: Գարշահոտից սիրտը սկսեց խառնել: Դուռը բաց էր: Լապտերը և ատրճանակը ընկած էին հատակին: Էրիկը փորձեց վերցնել ատրճանակը, բայց ոտքը շղթայված էր: Մի ձայնագրիչ տեսավ: Վերցրեց և սեղմեց կոճակը: Մի կանացի ձայն ասում էր.
"Բարև, Էրիկ: Դու միգուցե չես հիշում ինձ, բայց մի օր դու իմ կյանքը փոխեցիր: Դու ինձ բանտ ուղարկեցիր: Ես շատ մեղքեր ունեի, բայց ոչ թմրանյութեր պահելու մեջ, ինչպես դու էիր ասում: Դու չես էլ կարող պատկերացնել, թե ինչ է նշանակում ճաղերի հետևում լինել: Հետո ինչ-որ մեկը իմ կյանքը երկրորդ անգամ փոխեց: Ես մեղավոր էի...
 ՋՈՆ.-Բարև, Ամանդա... 
...Բայց իմ կյանքը փրկվեց այդ օրը...
 ԴԱՆԻԵԼ.-Ասում ես` խաղացել ես և փրկվել?...
ԱՄԱՆԴԱ.-Այո... 
...Ես ինձ համար գտա Հայր... Առաջնորդ... Ուսուցիչ...
 ՋՈՆ.-Պետք է հանդիպես մահվանը, որպեսզի վերածնվես...
ԱՄԱՆԴԱ.-Նա օգնեց ինձ... 
...Որն է քաղցկեղի դեղը, Էրիկ?...
 ՋՈՆ.-Նրանք, ովքեր չեն գնահատում կյանքը, արժանի չեն կյանքի... 
...Մահվան դեղը... Պատասխանը անմահությունն է: Ստեղծելով ապագան, մենք ապրում ենք պայծառ կյանքով և դառնում անմահ: Հիմա մեր դերերը փոխվել են...
 ՔԵՐՐԻ.-Դա քեզ ուղղված կանչ է...
ԷՐԻԿ.-Ինչ է քեզ պետք!!?...
ՋՈՆ.-Ես էլ քեզ ասացի...
ԱՄԱՆԴԱ.-Նա ուզում է, որ մենք փրկվենք...
ՋՈՆ.-Ես ուզում եմ խաղ խաղալ...
ԱՄԱՆԴԱ.-Մենք պետք է խաղանք կանոններով...
ՋՈՆ.-Կանոնները հասարակ են. այն, ինչ պետք է անես` նստես և խոսես ինձ հետ: Երբ ժամանակը ավարտվի` նորից կտեսնես որդուդ` ողջ և առողջ...
ԷՐԻԿ.-Հեյ! Սա ինչ գրողուցավ է!!?...
ՋՈՆ.-Քո որդի Դանիելը: Հիշում ես նրան, չէ?...
ԴԱՆԻԵԼ.-Իմ հայրը իսկական պնդաճակատն է...
ՋՈՆ.-Անարժան այն կյանքին, որ տրվել է քեզ... Կարծես թե որդուդ մահվան մոտալուտ լուրը ստիպում է քեզ գործել: Ինչու ես գործում միայն այն դեպքում, երբ կյանքը վտանգի մեջ է?...
ԷՐԻԿ.-Դանիել!...
ՋՈՆ.-Մի մոռացիր կանոնները...
ԷՐԻԿ.-Ձայնդ կտրիր!!!...
ՔԵՐՐԻ.-Նա խաղ է խաղում...
ԷՐԻԿ.-Բայց դա ոչինչ չի նշանակում...
ՋՈՆ.-Ինչ տեսակի մարդ ես... Ես քեզ չեմ ասի, քանի դեռ որդիդ արյունաքամ է լինում... Ես քեզ կտանեմ այդտեղ... Ինչ-որ մեկը քեզ չասաց, Էրիկ...
...Ես եմ, որ շարունակելու եմ Ջոնի գործը նրա մահվանից հետո...
 ՋՈՆ.-Ուրեմն, վերացրու... 
...Եվ դու իմ առաջին փորձարկումների օբյեկտն ես: Հիմա դու փակված ես` միայնակ և անօգնական"
-Դանիել!!!...-հուսահատ կանչեց Էրիկը:
   Ամանդան մոտեցավ դռանը և ասելով.
-Խաղն ավարտված է,-կողպեց դուռը և հեռացավ` Էրիկին թողնելով դիակների հետ:
-Ես շանսատակ կանեմ քեզ, շուն!! Քոսոտ շուն!! Դու քոսոտ շուն!!! Ես շանսատակ կանեմ քեզ!!!


***
   Իսկ Ջոնը ժպտում էր...
---
վերջ երկրորդ մասի
ՌԵԺԻՍՈՐ. Darren Lynn Bousmann
ՊՐՈԴՅՈՒՍԵՐՆԵՐ. Gregg Hoffman, Oren Koules, Mark Burg
ՍՑԵՆԱՐԻ ՀԵՂԻՆԱԿՆԵՐ. Leigh Whannel, Darren Lynn Bousmann
ԱՄՍԱԹԻՎԸ. 28.10.05 թ.
ԲՅՈՒՋԵՆ. 4000000 դոլլար
ԴԵՐԵՐՈՒՄ.
ՋՈՆ-Tobin Bell
ԱՄԱՆԴԱ-Shawnee Smith
ՔԵՐՐԻ-Dina Meyer
ԷՐԻԿ-Donald Wahlberg
ԴԱՆԻԵԼ-Erik Knudsen
ՌԻԳԳ-Lyriq Bent
ԼԱՈՒՐԱ-Beverley Mitchell
ԷԴԴԻՍՈՆ-Emanuelle Vaugier
ԳՈՒՍ-Tony Nappo
ՋՈՆԱՍ-Glenn Plummer
ԽԱՎԻԵՐ-Franky Gonzalez
ՕԲԻ-Tim Burd (իմիջայլոց, ինտերնետով իրա հետ մի անգամ խոսացել եմ)
ՄԱՅՔԼ-Noam Jenkins

----------

Freeman (31.07.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

ՄԻ ՔԻՉ ԱՄԱՆԴԱ ՅԱՆԳԻ ՄԱՍԻՆ   Ամանդայի մանկությունը ծանր է եղել: Ծնողների և շրջապատի վատ վերաբերմունքը նրան ստիպել են անցնել թմրանյութերին և փողոցային կյանքին դեռևս երիտասարդ տարիքում: Մի օր Ամանդան ձերբակալվում է Էրիկ Մեթյուսի կողմից և բանտ նստում մի հանցագործության համար, որը կատարած չի լինում: Երբ նա բանտից ազատվում է, քաղաքում հայտնված է լինում մի մոլագար մարդասպան, որը մարդկանց սպանում է` գցելով իր մահացու թակարդները: Դա "Փազզլ"-Մարդասպանն էր՝ Ջոն Կրամերը: Ամանդան դառնում է նրա հերթական զոհը, սակայն հրաշքով փրկվում է: Նա թողնում է թմրանյութերը և նոր կյանք սկսում: Դրա համար նա պարտական էր Ջոնին: Ամանդան և Ջոնը, որոնք միայնակ էին ապրում, սկսում են հանդիպել իրար հետ: Եվ Ամանդան սիրում է Ջոնին հոր պես: Նա սկսում է օգնել Ջոնին նրա գործերում: Սակայն Ամանդան ուներ ևս մեկ վատ սովորություն. նա կտրում էր իր երակները: Դրա համար Ջոնը երկրորդ անգամ է փորձում նրան` մի շարք մարդկանց հետ փակելով թունավոր գազով հագեցած անհայտ տան մեջ: Դա մի մեծ խաղ էր, որը սկսվեց Մայքլի փորձությունից և ավարտվեց նրանով, որ երկրորդ անգամ փրկված Ամանդան պարտված Էրիկ Մեթյուսին փակեց այն սանհանգույցում, որտեղ ամիսների ընթացքում նեխել էին Ադամի և Զեպպի դիակները: Եվ քաղցկեղից հյուծված Ջոնը իր գործը շարունակելը հանձնարարեց Ամանդային: Չնայած Էրիկը Ջոնի զոհն էր, սակայն Ամանդան նրան անվանեց իր "առաջին փորձարկումների օբյեկտ": Էրիկը առաջինն էր և ոչ վերջինը: Դեպքերը անսպասելի զարգացում ունեցան...



*"SAW 3"*
Գործող անձեր.
ՋՈՆ ԿՐԱՄԵՐ-սերիական մարդասպան` "Փազզլ"-Մարդասպան մականունով: Ունի գլխուղեղի քաղցկեղ
ԱՄԱՆԴԱ ՅԱՆԳ-նրա օգնականը
ԷՐԻԿ ՄԵԹՅՈՒՍ-քննիչ, որը անհուսալի վիճակում փակված է սանհանգույցում
ՔԵՐՐԻ-քննիչ
ՀՈՖՖՄԱՆ-քննիչ
ՌԻԳԳ-"S.W.A.T." խմբի սերժանտ
ԴՐ. ԼԻՆ ԴԵՆԼՈՆ-բժշկուհի: Աշխատում է հիվանդանոցում, որտեղ ժամանակին աշխատել է Լոուրենս Գորդոնը
և այլոք
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
   Էրիկը սապոգի օգնությամբ վերցրեց ատրճանակը: Այն դատարկ էր: Վերցրեց լապտերը և սկսեց հետազոտել տարածքը: Պատի տակ սղոց էր ընկած: Վերցրեց այն և սկսեց սղոցել շղթան: Բայց այն շատ հաստ էր: Լապտերով շարունակեց լուսավորել շուրջը: Հանկարծ նա քար կտրեց. դիակներից քիչ հեռու, չորացած արյան շրջանի կենտրոնում շղթայված ոտք էր ընկած: Ինչ-որ մեկը ոտքը սղոցելով դուրս էր պրծել շղթայից... Էրիկը սղոցը մոտեցրեց ոտքին: Երկար երկմտեց, սակայն որոշեց չվարվել Լոուրենս Գորդոնի պես: Զեպպի գլխի մոտ այն զուգարանակոնքի բեկորն էր, որով Ադամը ջարդել էր նրա գլուխը: Էրիկը վերցրեց այն և դրանով ջարդեց իր գարշապարը: Հետո ոտնաթաթը ուղղեց ոտքի ուղղությամբ և դուրս հանեց շղթայից: Էրիկը ազատեց ոտքը, բայց դուռը կողպված էր, և նա  ազատվելու հնարավորություն չուներ:


***
"S.W.A.T."-ը Հոֆֆմանի հետ ներս մտավ: Դա մի դպրոց հիշեցնող շինություն էր: Առաջին սենյակում տղամարդու մասնատված դիակ կար:
-Աստված իմ... Կանչեք Քերրիին,-կարգադրեց Ռիգգը:
   Քերրին անհապաղ ներկայացավ:
-Հը. նա է?
-Մենք դեռ չգիտենք:
   Քերրին ներս մտավ: Հոֆֆմանը դիակի վրա կռացած հետազոտում էր այն:
-Սա քննիչ Մեթյուսը չէ,-համոզիչ կերպով եզրակացրեց նա:
   Քերրին թեթևացած հոգոց հանեց:
   Դիակը պատկանում էր աթլետիկ տվյալներով թխամորթ մի տղամարդու: Նրա մեջքին "Փազզլ"-Մարդասպանի ստորագրությունն էր: Հատակին շղթաներ էին ընկած:
-Ինչ է պատահել?-հարցրեց Քերրին:
-Զոհին այստեղ էին պահում այս շղթաները:
 
   Նա արթնացավ մի անհայտ սենյակում` աթոռին նստած: 11 շղթաներ պահում էին նրա մարմինը. 2-ը` ձեռքերը, 2-ը` թևերը, 2-ը` ուսերը, 2-ը` ոտքերը, 2-ը` որովայնի 2 կողմերը, ևս մեկը բռնել էր ստորին ծնոտից: Մի ծայրով շղթաները ամրացված էին պատին, իսկ մյուս ծայրով մտնում էին նրա մարմնի մեջ: Դիմացը հեռուստացույց կար: Տղամարդը տագնապահար օգնություն կանչեց: Հեռուստացույցը միացավ: Էկրանին երևաց տիկնիկ Բիլլին.
"Բարև, Թրոյ: Ես ուզում եմ խաղ խաղալ: Խաղը անցկացվելու է մի սենյակում, որը փոքր-ինչ մեծ է այն բանտախցից, որում անց ես կացրել կյանքիդ մեծ մասը: Չնայած բոլոր առավելություններին, որոնք քեզ տրվել են ծննդյանդ օրից, դու նորից բանտ ես վարադառնում: Միթե շղթաներում քեզ ավելի ապահով ես զգում, քան ազատության մեջ? Այսօր ես կպարզեմ, թե ինչի ես պատրաստ հանուն այդ շղթաներից ազատվելու... Ընդմիշտ... Ապրել, կամ մեռնել, Թրոյ! Կատարիր քո ընտրությունը!..."

   Թրոյը էլեկտրոնային վայրկյանաչափի ձայն լսեց: Շրջվեց և տեսավ, որ մի խաղալիք արջուկ ձեռքում բանկա է գրկել: Մնացել էր 1ր 28վ:

-Դա ռումբ էր,-շարունակում էր Հոֆֆմանը:-Այն, ինչ նա պետք է աներ` ազատվել շղթաներից և դուրս գալ, քանի դեռ այն չի պայթել:
-Այդքանը?-տարակուսանքով հարցրեց Ռիգգը:

   Կյանքի մեծ մասը ազատազրկման մեջ անցկացրած Թրոյի համար ազատությունը շատ թանկ էր: Շղթաներից ազատվելու միակ եղանակը դրանք մարմնից պոկելն էր: Մնացել էր 1 ր 13 վ: Թրոյը պոկեց աջ ձեռքը պահող շղթան: Ցավը ստիպեց նրան լիաթոք գոռալ: Բայց շտապել էր պետք: Մնացել էր 1 րոպե: Արհամարհելով սարսափելի ցավերը` Թրոյը ևս 9 շղթա պոկեց: Բաղձալի ազատությունից նրան բաժանում էր միայն ծնոտը պահող շղթան: Սակայն ժամանակը չբավականացրեց:

-Չեմ հասկանում,-ասաց Ռիգգը,-ինչպես կարող էր նա անել դա: Նա կարծես մեռած լիներ:
-Այո, դա նրան այդքան էլ նման չէ,-կարծիքը կիսեց Քերրին:
-Այդպես ես կարծում?-հարցրեց Հոֆֆմանը;
-Ինչպես մտաք այստեղ?
-Կտրեցինք դուռը,-պատասխանեց Ռիգգը:
-Ինչու?
-Մի կին պայթյուն լսեց և կանչեց մեզ:
-Ոչ. նկատի ունեմ` ինչու էր հարկավոր կտրել դուռը?
-Այն զոդված էր: Հնարավոր չէր լինի բացել:
-Ահա թե ինչ:
-Չեմ հասկանում,-ասաց Հոֆֆմանը:
-Խաղի իմաստը նրանում էր, որ զոհը ազատվի շղթաներից և դուրս գա սենյակից: Ինչպես նա դուրս գար, եթե դուռը զոդված էր?
***
   Այո, դա "Փազզլից" չէր: Իր բոլոր զոհերին նա փրկվելու հնարավորություն էր տալիս: Իսկ այստեղ պարզվեց, որ Թրոյը չէր կարող փրկվել, եթե նույնիսկ ազատվեր բոլոր շղթաներից, ինչը նույնպես հնարավոր չէր, քանի որ նա չէր կարող պոկել ծնոտը պահող շղթան:
***
   Քերրին տանը սկսեց հետազոտել դեպքի վայրում գտնված տեսաերիզը: Էկրանին կանացի ուրվագծեր երևացին: Դժվար էր ասել. դա հայելային արտացոլում էր, թե` տեսագրություն: Քերրին առաջ տվեց կադրը: Ուրվագծերը չէին անհետանում: Ուրեմն` դա հայելային արտացոլում էր: Քերրին ատրճանակը ձեռքին սկսեց մոտենալ: Անջատեց էկրանը: Հենց այդ պահին, ասես գետնի տակից, խոզի դիմակով ինչ-որ մեկը հայտնվեց և հարվածեց Քերրիին: Քերրին կորցրեց գիտակցությունը:
***
   Արթնանալով` Քերրին իրեն գտավ ինչ-որ անհայտ միջանցքում` առաստաղից կախված: Մի քանի զույգ աքցաններ բռնել էին նրա կողոսկրերից: Գլխավերևում ապակյա թաս կար` ինչ-որ թափանցիկ հեղուկով: Դիմացը հեռուստացույց էր դրված: Քերրին փորձեց քանդել աքցանները: Հեռուստացույցի էկրանը միացավ: Էկրանին երևաց Քերրիին արդեն ծանոթ տիկնիկի դեմքը:
"Բարև, Քերրի: Ես ուզում եմ խաղ խաղալ: Մինչ այս պահը դու անց էիր կացնում կյանքդ մեռելների կողքին, իրար միացնելով նրանց կյանքի վերջին պահերը: Դու լավ էիր այդ գործում, որովհետև դու էլ էիր մեռած: Մեռած` ներքուստ: Քո էությամբ դու ավելի շատ սառը դիակ ես հիշեցնում, քան կենդանի մարդ: Դու երևի ուզում ես միանալ քո ճշմարիտ ընտանիքին, որը քո միակ ընտանիքն էր` մահվան ընտանիքը: Սարքը, որ կրում ես, գրկել է քո կրծքավանդակը: Երբ ես ավարտեմ խոսքս, դու կունենաս մեկ րոպե այն հանելու համար, որից հետո... Դու լավ գիտես, թե ինչ կլինի: Միայն մեկ բանալի կա, որը կբացի կողպեքը, Քերրի: Այն քո դիմացն է: Երկարացրու ձեռքդ և վերցրու այն, բայց շտապիր. թթուն կտարրալուծի այն մի քանի վայրկյանում: Կատարիր քո ընտրությունը:"
   Քերրին փորձեց քանդել աքցանները, բայց չստացվեց: Հարկավոր էր վերցնել բանալին: Ձեռքը տարավ դեպի թասը, որտեղ լցված թթուն (որը, ամենայն հավանականությամբ, ծծմբական թթվի խիտ լուծույթ էր) պիտի հալեցներ բանալին: Ձեռքը հասցրեց մինչև հատակ, բայց սուր ճիչ արձակելով այն դուրս քաշեց: Առաջին փորձը արդյունք չտվեց: Որպես կանոն, առաջին անվստահ փորձը նշանակում է ձախողում, բայց Քերրին համարձակ գտնվեց: Երկրորդ անգամ տարավ ձեռքը դեպի բանալին: Այս անգամ դա նրա մոտ ստացվեց: Քերրին իր այրված ձեռքով հանեց բանալին և քանդեց կողպեքը: Սակայն աքցանները այդպես էլ դուրս չեկան: Քերրին, ինչպես և Թրոյը, դատապարտված էր մահվան: Կյանքի վերջին վայրկյաններին միջանցքի ծայրում նա տեսավ Ամանդային: Ամանդային, որը շարունակում էր իր ուսուցչի գործը, մարդկանց գցելով թակարդներ, որոնցից հնարավոր չէր ազատվել:
-Դու...-մրմնջաց Քերրին և անզոր տարածեց ձեռքերը: Աքցանները մեծ թափով անջատվեցին միմյանցից: Քերրին գտավ իր անխուսափելի մահը:

----------


## Աբելյան

Լույսը դեռ չէր բացվել, իսկ Լինը և Քրիսը արթուն էին: Լինը նստած էր անկողնում:
-Ես պետք է հիվանդանոցում լինեմ ժամը 9-ին:
-Բայց այսօր երեքշաբթի է: 11-ին:
-Վերջին պահին ամեն ինչ փոխեցին:
-Ուրեմն, շտապիր:
   Լինը վեր կացավ, մոտեցավ սեղանին, մեկ հաբ կուլ տվեց, հետո հագնվեց և վերցրեց պայուսակը, որպեսզի գնա գործի:
-Ցնցուղ կընդունես?-հարցրեց Քրիսը:
-Ոչ: Հիվանդանոցում կընդունեմ:
-Մենք 5 րոպե կարող ենք զրուցել: Պետք է նայես աչքերիս մեջ ընդամենը 5 վայրկյան...
-Ինչ է պետք?
-Ուղղակի... Ոչինչ...
-Լին!-նորից խոսեց Քրիսը, երբ Լինը դուրս էր գալիս:
-Ինչ ես ուզում, Քրիս?
-Ամուսնալուծություն...
***
   Գործի վայրում Լինը հրաժարվեց վիրահատություն անելուց: Մտավ հանդերձարան, բայց դուրս չեկավ, քանի որ նրան էլ առևանգեցին:
***
   Արթնանալով` բժիշկը իրեն գտավ մի փոքրիկ սենյակում` հաշմանդամի սայլակին գամված: Ձեռքերը և բերանը կապկպված էին: Սենյակը, որը լուսավորվում էր միայն էլեկտրական լույսով, լիքն էր պարաններով և կեռիկներով, որոնք կախված էին պատից: Պատերին ամրացված դարակների վրա խոզի դիմակներ կային: Լինը շփոթված էր: Մի կին դանակը ձեռքին ներս մտավ: Դա Ամանդան էր: Տեսնելով նրան` բժիշկը իրար անցավ.
-Ով ես դու?! Ով ես դու?! Ինչ է սա?!... Սա ինչ է?!!... Ինչ ես անում?!!
-Քեզ խելոք պահիր,-դանակը շուրթերին մոտեցնելով` խոսեց Ամանդան,-գնացինք,-և սայլակով տարավ նրան:

***
   Երկուսով մտան մի սենյակ: Այդտեղ դեղերով լցված պահարաններ և զանազան կենցաղային իրերով լի սեղաններ կային: Պատերին զանազան տարօրինակ գծանկարներ էին փակցրած: Սենյակի կենտրոնում սրտի աշխատանքը չափող սարք և մահճակալ կար: Մահճակալին մի վտիտ ծերունի էր պառկած` թթվածնային դիմակով: Դա Ջոն Կրամերն էր: Դաժան հիվանդությունը նրան գամել էր անկողնուն: Նա մահամերձ էր:

-Ով ես դու?!-հարցրեց Լինը:
-Ողջույններս, Դր. Դենլոն: Դու երևի ինձ չես հիշում, բայց ես քեզ հիշում եմ: Մի անգամ ես ձեր հիվանդանոցում հյուր էի: Հիշում ես?
-Որտեղ եմ ես?!
-Դու ինձ հիշում ես?
   Ամանդան բժշկին մի քանի թուղթ տվեց: Դրանք ժամանակին կազմել էր Լոուրենս Գորդոնը`Ջոնին հետազոտելու հիման վրա:
-Ես քեզ տեսել եմ հեռուստացույցով: Քեզ բուժում էր Լոուրենս Գորդոնը:
-Ես նրա հաճախորդն էի, նա էլ` իմը: Այդտեղ գրված է, որ իմ գործերը վատ են: Համաձայն ես?
-Ոչ մի միջոցառում օգնել չի կարող:
-Ես հիշում եմ, թե ինչպես դու ինձ ասացիր դա մեկ տարի առաջ: Ընդ որում` նույն տոնով: Սկսում եմ ենթադրել, որ բժիշկները մեռելների հետ խոսելու հատուկ տոն ունեն: Եվ? Ինչքան ժամանակ ինձ կտաս?
-Ես պետք է դրա համար հետազոտեմ քեզ: Բայց բոլոր դեպքերում էլ հիվանդությունն անսպասելի է: Այն կախված է...
-Ես այսքան իրեր եմ հավաքել: Դրա համար էլ կարծում ես, թե հիվանդանոցում ես?
-Ոչ...
-Ուրեմն ինչու ես ինձ հետ խոսում նույն տոնով?... Ինձ նայիր!!!-Ջոնը, չնայած իր տկարությանը, այնպես բղավեց, որ Լինը տեղից վեր թռավ,-Ինձ նայիր... Ես քեզ հասարակ հարց տվեցի. ինչքան ժամանակ ինձ կտաս?
-Պատասխանելը հեշտ չէ: Քո դեպքում` շատ քիչ:
-Մահը անակնկալ է... Եթե, իհարկե, ներքուստ մեռած չես... Երբ հակադեպրեսանտներ ես կուլ տալիս, կորչում ես ամուսնուցդ, մոռանում ես երեխաներիդ մասին, ինչ է մնում քեզ այս կյանքում անել, եթե ոչ` հանձնվել?
-Ինչ ես ուզում?
-Ինչ եմ ուզում? Ես ուզում եմ խաղ խաղալ: Կանոնները հասարակ են, իսկ ելքը` գրեթե միշտ մահ: Դու ստուգվելու ես: Ստուգվելու է քո կամքը: Կարող ես? Կարող ես խաղալ կանոններով և կյանքի բարիքը շնորհել:
   Մինչ Ջոնը խոսում էր, Ամանդան մի օղակ բերեց և հագցրեց դր. Դենլոնի վզին: Օղակի վրա փոքրիկ ատրճանակներ կային` ուղղված դեպի բժշկի դեմքը:

-Այս վզկապը ամրացված է իմ կարդիոմոնիտորին,-շարունակեց Ջոնը:-Եթե իմ սիրտը կանգնի, կամ դու շատ հեռու գնաս, վզկապը կպայթի: Քո և իմ կյանքերը կավարտվեն միաժամանակ:
   Եվ Լինը հասկացավ, որ իր կյանքը այսուհետ կախված է այդ կիսամեռ ծերունու կյանքից:
-Խնդրում եմ: Խնդրում եմ,-թախանձեց նա:-Մի արա այդպես: Ես ընտանիք ունեմ... Ընտանիք...
-Կարճ ասեմ. չես թողնում, որ նա մեռնի, ինչ գնով էլ դա լինի,-ասաց Ամանդան:-Առանց աղաչանք-պաղատանքի: Առանց լաց լինելու:
-Ինչու է քեզ պետք նրան կենդանի պահելը?
   Ամանդան կոպտորեն բռնեց Լինի մազերից և նրա գլուխը թեքեց դեպի կողքի սենյակ, որտեղ էկրաններ կային:
-Այնտեղ` էկրաններին, ևս մեկ փորձարկվող կա. տղամարդ է,-խոսում էր Ամանդան և լիցքավորում ատրճանակները:-Նա մի շարք փորձություններ կանցնի: Եթե նա բարեհաջող ավարտի դրանք, իսկ Ջոնը դեռ շնչի, ես կհանեմ վզկապը և քեզ ազատ կարձակեմ:
-Դու մեծ կտոր ես այս խաղում: Այն կարելի է անվանել իմ "կարապի երգ",-խոսեց Ջոնը:-Ամանդա, ժամանակն է խաղ խաղալ:
   Ամանդան գնաց կողքի սենյակ, որպեսզի հետևի փորձարկվող տղամարդու "ելույթներին":
*** 
   Այդ տղամարդը արթնացավ մի արկղի մեջ: Խուճապի մատնված օգնություն կանչեց, բայց ոչ ոք մոտակայքում չկար: Հարվածեց արկղի պատերին, բայց ապարդյուն: Արկղի անցքերից նայելով նա տեսավ, որ արկղը ինչ-որ անհայտ սենյակում կախված է առաստաղից: Արկղի անկյունում մի ձայնագրիչ տեսավ: Վերցրեց և սեղմեց կոճակը.
"Բարև, Ջեֆֆ! Վերջին տարիներին դու դարձել ես քո նախկին "ես"-ի մի մասնիկը միայն: Քեզ մտքեր են տանջում, դու ուզում ես վրեժ լուծել մարդասպանից, որը սպանել է քո որդուն, և որը, ի զարմանս քեզ, ազատ է արձակվել դատից հետո: Այսօր դատավորը դու ես լինելու: Դու կանցնես մի շարք փորձությունների միջով: Նրանցից յուրաքանչյուրում դու կտառապես, բայց յուրաքանչյուրում հնարավորություն ունես ներելու: Եվ երբ բարեհաջող ավարտես փորձություններդ, խոստանում եմ, կհանդիպես մի մարդու, ով պատասխանատու է քո երեխայի կորուստի համար, և դա կլինի քո գլխավոր փորձությունը. կկարողանաս արդյոք ներել նրան? Բայց շտապիր. 2 ժամից բոլոր դռները կփակվեն, և այս տեղը կդառնա քո գերեզմանը: Սա այն է, ինչին սպասել ես, Ջեֆֆ!"
   Ջեֆֆը տագնապի մեջ էր: Ինչքան ուժ ուներ` սկսեց հարվածել արկղին: Բայց ոչինչ չէր ստացվում: Թվում էր, թե վիճակը անհուսալի է, բայց հերթական հարվածից հետո արկղը ընկավ գետնին և ջարդվեց: Ջեֆֆը ազատվեց:


-Դու սպանել ես որդուս: Ոչինչ մի աղերսիր: Դու գիտես, թե ով եմ ես,-ատրճանակը հայելուն պահած` ինքն իրեն խոսում էր Ջեֆֆը: Դա նրա համար դարձել էր ամենօրյա արարողություն: Նա այդ կերպ պատրաստվում էր մարդասպանի հետ հանդիպմանը: 3 տարի առաջ նրա որդի Դայլենին մի հարբած վարորդ վրաերթի էր ենթարկել: Թվում էր` ժամանակը կբուժի վերքերը, բայց Ջեֆֆի ցավը ավելի ու ավելի էր խորանում: Տարիների ընթացքում նա մոռացել էր դստերը և կնոջը ու իր օրվա մեծ մասը անց էր կացնում որդու սենյակում:
-Տանջվիր, տականք...
   Հանկարծ Ջեֆֆը տեսավ, որ Դայլենի խաղալիքներից մեկը չկա: Այդ պարագայում նա գիտեր, թե որտեղից գտնել այն: Մտավ դստեր` Քորբեթի սենյակը: Փոքրիկ աղջիկը արթնացավ քնից:
-Ուր է...-հարցրեց Ջեֆֆը` չորսբոլորը փնտրելով այդ խաղալիքը, որը գտավ աղջկա անկողնում:-Քեզ քանի անգամ ասեմ. մի ձեռք տուր:
-Ես ուղղակի չեմ ուզում միայնակ քնել:
-Ոչ: Ուղղակի ձեռք մի տուր Դայլենի իրերին:
***
   Ջեֆֆը մտահոգ նստած էր: Քորբեթը մտավ ներս:
-Ներիր, հայրիկ:
-Դու գիտես. ես քեզ սիրում եմ: Ինչ ես կարծում. ինչ կասեր մայրիկը, եթե հիմա մեզ հետ լիներ?...
-Ես կպատրաստվեմ դպրոցին,-ասաց աղջիկը և դուրս եկավ սենյակից: Ջեֆֆը նրա հետևից փակեց դուռը: Իսկ դռան հետևում խոզի դիմակով ինչ-որ մեկն էր:

   Ջեֆֆը ոտքի կանգնեց: Բարեբախտաբար, ոչ մի տեղը չէր վնասել: Սկսեց թափառել սենյակով: Դռան մոտ մի սեղան կար: Սեղանին` տուփ էր դրված: Տուփում թուղթ և բանալի կար: Թղթի վրա գրված էր. "Բաց դուռը, Ջեֆֆ": Ջեֆֆը բանալիով բացեց դուռը և միջանցք դուրս եկավ:

----------

Freeman (31.07.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

Ամանդան սենյակ մտավ և զեկուցեց.
-Սկսվեց... Նա դուրս եկավ արկղի միջից:
-Իմ քսան վայրկյանանոց զննումը առանց որևէ բժշկական հարմարանքի թույլ է տալիս ենթադրել, որ նրա ուղեղը չի արձագանքում,-ասաց դր. Դենլոնը:
-Օօօօ...-հեգնեց Ամանդան:
-Նա պետք է հիվանդանոցում լինի, որպեսզի գլխուղեղը վիրահատեն:
-Մոտիկ արի:
-Ոչ...
-Ոչ, իրոք, մոտիկ արի,-Ամանդան բռնեց Լինի մազերից,-քեզ մի հարց տամ. ես բերել եմ Ջոնին քեզ մոտ, թե քեզ եմ քարշ տվել Ջոնի մոտ? Հերիք է գլուխ ցավեցնես! Ոչ ոք հիվանդանոց չի գնա! 
-Ես ունակ չեմ հրաշքների: Դու նրան ցավազրկող ես տալիս: Այսպիսի դեպքերում նրան ստերոիդներ են պետք:
-Օօօօ,-նորից հեգնեց Ամանդան և մի հաստափոր գիրք վերցրեց, որը բժշկական հանրագիտարան էր,-միգուցե մենք փորձենք կորտիկոստերոիդներ, կամ, ասենք, դեքսամեթազոն: Ասա այն, ինչ ես չգիտեմ, բթամիտ անասուն! 
-Նա միայն հիվանդանոցում կարող է դեղեր ստանալ: Հակառակ դեպքում` կմեռնի:
-Դու որևի լավ չես լսում: Կամ էլ լավ չես հասկանում: Դու չհասկացար? Եթե մեռնի նա, կմեռնես և դու:
-Դու ինձանից անհնարինն ես պահանջում:
-Ես չեմ պահանջում: Նա է պահանջում: Նա ընտրել է քեզ, և ոչ թե ինձ!-զայրացավ Ամանդան:
-Ամանդա,-ասաց Ջոնը,-բժիշկը լավ չի աշխատի, եթե նրան սպառնում ես: Իմ կարծիքով նա ամեն ինչ հասկացավ:
-Ներիր...

   Հանկարծ Ջոնը սկսեց ջղաձիգ կծկումներ անել: Երկուսով իրար անցան: Ամանդան անհանգստանում էր Ջոնի, իսկ Լինը` իր կյանքի համար: Որոշակի օգնությունից հետո Ջոնի վիճակը թեթևացավ, բայց այսպես երկար չէր կարող շարունակվել: Կարճ ժամանակում Ջոնի դրությունը ավելի էր վատանալու, եթե բժիշկը ինչ-որ բան չձեռնարկեր:
***
   Ամանդան լաց էր լինում: Նա հասկանում էր, որ եթե Ջոնի կյանքը մազից է կախված, ապա նույնիսկ բժիշկը չի կարող օգնել: Լինը կարող էր մի քանի ժամով հետաձգել նրա մահը, բայց մի բան պարզ էր. Ջոն Կրամերի ժամերը հաշվված էին: Ամանդան խոստացավ բժշկին անհրաժեշտ սարքեր տրամադրել: Լինը Դենլոնը պետք է "տնային պայմաններում" վիրահատեր Ջոնի ուղեղը: Գործիքների թվում էին էլեկտրական սղոցը և էլեկտրական շաղափը:
***
   Ջեֆֆը դուռ տեսավ, որի վրա գրված էր. "դիմավորիր քո վախերին": Ջեֆֆը ներս մտավ: Դուռը փակվեց: Դա մի սենյակ էր, որտեղ ջերմաստիճանը երևի զրոյից էլ ցածր լիներ: Սենյակի կենտրոնում մի մերկ կին էր շղթաներից կախված: Տեսնելով Ջեֆֆին` նա սկսեց օգնություն հայցել: Ջեֆֆը փորձեց իր մոտի բանալիով քանդել շղթաների կողպեքը, բայց բանալին չէր բռնում: Սենյակի անկյունում ձայնագրիչ կար: Ջեֆֆը վերցրեց այն և սեղմեց կոճակը.

"Սա քո առաջին փորձությունն է, Ջեֆֆ! Վերջին 3 տարում դու անիծում էիր այն մարդկանց, որոնք պատասխանատու էին որդուդ մահվան համար և երևակայում էիր, թե ինչպես ես նրանց հախից գալիս: Տես. դու գտար մի կին, որը շղթայված է քո առաջ: Նա չի կարող փախնել այնպես, ինչպես փախավ որդուդ սպանության օրը: Նրա անունը Դենիկա Սքոթ է և նա միակ վկան էր քո որդու անժամանակ վախճանի: Եթե ոչ նրա վախկոտությունը, ապա նա կարող էր ազդել անարդար որոշման վրա: Հիմա միայն դու ես, որ կարող ես նրան կյանքի բերել, մինչև նա կմեռնի ցրտահարությունից: Պատի հետևում ճաղեր կան: Այդտեղ մի բանալի կգտնես, որը կազատի նրան և քեզ մեկ քայլ կմոտեցնի այն մարդուն, ով պատասխանատու է երեխայիդ կորստի համար: Դու կվերցնես բանալին միայն քեզ փրկելու համար, թե ուրիշին էլ կփրկես? Կատարիր քո ընտրությունը:"
   Ջեֆֆը ապշած էր: 3 տարի առաջ, երբ հարբած վարորդը վթարի ենթարկեց Դայլենին, մի կին տեսավ դա, բայց փախավ, որպեսզի խուսափի դատարանում ցուցմունք տալուց: Հիմա նա Ջեֆֆի դիմաց էր: Նրա մարմնի վրա ռետինե խողովակներով սառը ջուր էր ցայտում:

-Ինչու ես այդպես կանգնել: Չէ որ ես ոչինչ չեմ արել?
-Այո. դու ոչինչ չես արել!
-Ես մեռնում եմ:
-Նա մեռավ! Ութամյա որդիս... Մեռավ իմ գրկում!...
   Ջեֆֆը, որը անգամ ձեռքերով չէր կարողանում տաքացնել իրեն, սառը հայացքով հետևում էր այդ կնոջ տառապանքներին:
-Այո... Ես սխալվել եմ... Ներիր,-ասաց ուժասպառ եղած Դենիկա Սքոթը:-Բայց ես էլ եմ մարդ, այնպես, ինչպես որդիդ: Նայիր...
   Ջրի շիթը ուժեղանում էր: Ուժեղանում էին նրա ճիչերը: Եվ Ջեֆֆը որոշեց գործել: Պատի հետևում մի մեծ վանդակ կար: Վանդակի կենտրոնում կախված էր բանալին: Ջեֆֆը երկարացրեց ձեռքը, բայց չհասավ: Իսկ Դենիկայի տառապալից ճիչերը դադարեցին: Ջեֆֆը մոտեցավ և տեսավ, որ նա ասես սառցե քանդակ է դարձել: Մնում էր վերցնել բանալին և դուրս գալ սենյակից: Ջեֆֆը երեսը հպեց վանդակին և երկարացրեց ձեռքը: Այդ կերպ նա հասավ բանալուն: Վերցրեց այն և քաշեց սառած վանդակաճաղին ամուր կպած երեսը: Այտի վրա վերք մնաց:

   Ջեֆֆը ցրտից և իր տեսածից դողալով դուրս եկավ սենյակից: Նրա դիմաց մի սեղան կար, սեղանի վրա` ճամպրուկ: Ճամպրուկի մեջ թուղթ էր դրված և փամփուշտ: Թղթի վրա գրված էր. "մեկ փամփուշտը վերջ կդնի ամեն ինչի":

----------

Freeman (31.07.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

Լինը պատրաստում էր գործիքները: Նա միայնակ էր: Հետաքրքրությունից դրդված որոշեց զննել Ջոնի և Ամանդայի տարօրինակ իրերը և սարքերը: Սեղաններից մեկի վրա "հակադարձ արջի թակարդ" կար` հագցված գիպսե գլխի վրա: Լինը վախեցավ ձեռք տալ իրեն անծանոթ այդ սարքին: Սակայն թե ինչ է իրենից ներկայացնում դա, նա իմացավ: Թակարդը բացվեց` կտոր-կտոր անելով գիպսե գլուխը և աղմուկով ընկավ գետնին: Լինը սարսափից ճիչ արձակեց: Շրջվեց և տեսավ, որ իր առջև կանգնած է Ամանդան:
-Ամանդա...-կմկմաց բժիշկը,-Եթե իրոք քեզ համար թանկ է Ջոնը, ապա դու ինձ չես թույլ տա դա անել... Դու խելացի ես... Դու հասկանում ես...
-Ներիր: Գիտեմ, որ դժվար է կենտրոնանալ, երբ շուրջդ այդքան իրեր կան, որոնցով կարելի է ինձ սպանել: Օինակ, այս կացինը,-Ամանդան մի կացին վերցրեց և տվեց Լինի ձեռքը:-Վերցրու, քոնն է,-կանգնեց մեջքով դեպի բժիշկը:-Կարող ես կտրել վիզս, եթե անգամ վիրաբույժ չես: Բայց կամաց` Ջոնը չլսի, որ ես մեռնում եմ: Թե չէ նա վեր կկենա, կանջատի իրենից կարդիոմոնիտորը և "Բում!": Քեզ պետք է ընդամենը գտնել սենսորը և անջատել այն և 30 ոտնաչափ հեռանալու դեպքում էլ վզկապը չի պայթի: Կամ էլ, կարող ես ինքդ փորձել հանել այն վզիցդ: Բայց դա վտանգավոր կարող է լինել: Թեթևակի շեղումից այն կաշխատի: Ես գիտեմ. ես եմ այն սարքել,-Ամանդան վերցրեց կացինը:-Ամեն ինչ պատրաստել ես?
-Ես ունեմ գործիքներ ինչ-որ մեկին կտրելու համար: Ես չունեմ գործիքներ, որոնցով կարելի է կյանք փրկել:
-Կզարմանաս, իմանալով, թե ինչ գործիքներ կարող են կյանք փրկել,-Ամանդան գետնից վերցրեց "հակադարձ արջի թակարդը":

"Բարև, Ամանդա! Դու ինձ չգիտես, բայց ես քեզ գիտեմ: Ես ուզում եմ խաղ խաղալ..."
"...Միայն մեկ բանալի կա, որով կարող ես քանդել սարքը: Այն գտնվում է մահացած ընկերոջդ ստամոքսում, որի հետ միասին բանտ ես նստել: Շուրջդ նայիր, Ամանդա, և կհասկանաս, որ ես քեզ չեմ խաբում: Ավելի լավ է` շտապիր: Ապրել, կամ մեռնել: Կատարիր քո ընտրությունը!..."
"...Շնորհավորում եմ, Ամանդա. դու դեռևս ողջ ես: Շատ մարդիկ անշնորհակալ են կենդանի լինելու համար: Բայց ոչ դու: Ոչ այսուհետ..."
   Ամանդան դուրս եկավ խուլ ու մութ ստորգետնյա շինությունից: Աշխարհը փոխվել էր: Այն ասես գունավոր էր դարձել: Ամանդան զարմացած շուրջն էր նայում: Նրան թվում էր, որ նա ուրիշ աշխարհում է: Կյանքը բուրում էր:
   Ամանդան տուն մտավ: Նստեց բազկաթոռին: Դեռ երբեք այն այդքան փափուկ չէր եղել: Վառեց լույսը: Մի ձայն լսեց.
-Ամանդա! Մի վախեցիր! Կյանքը նոր միայն սկսվում է:
   Շրջվելով` Ամանդան տեսավ մի ծերունու, որը բարի և խորաթափանց աչքերով իրեն էր ժպտում: Դա Ջոնն էր: Մարդ, որը փրկեց Ամանդային գորշ և անտանելի կյանքից: Կյանք, որտեղ թմրանյութերը խանգարում էին զգալ շրջապատող աշխարհի գույները, կյանքի բույրը և բազկաթոռի փափկությունը: Ջոնը Ամանդային նոր կյանք պարգևեց:

   Հիշում էր Ամանդան և արտասվում... Մեռնում է Ջոնը...
***
-Ամանդա,-ասաց Ջոնը,-մի բան կա, որ պետք է անես: Սեղանին, մեջտեղի դարակում, ծրար կա: Քո անունով: Մահվանիցս հետո կբացես այն:
-Նա քեզ վիրահատելու է, որպեսզի թուլացնի ճնշումը...-Ամանդան լաց եղավ,-չեմ կարող:
-Ամանդա! Կարող ես: Կարող ես: Դու հիմա ուժեղ ես: Ես հավատում եմ քեզ:
-Դու ընտրեցիր նրան, որովհետև նա ավելի լավն է?
-Ուղղակի ես այդպես եմ որոշել:
***
   Ջեֆֆը մտավ երկրորդ սենյակը: Դուռը փակվեց: Դիմացը մի պատ կար, իսկ պատի հետևից ինչ-որ տղամարդ օգնություն էր կանչում: Պատի կողքին աստիճաններ կային: Ջեֆֆը բարձրացավ: Այդ տղամարդը գտնվում էր ինչ-որ խորը ավազանում: Գետնին ձայնագրիչ կար: Ջեֆֆը վերցրեց և սեղմեց կոճակը.

"Ջեֆֆ! Երբ քո դիմաց պառկած դատավորը այդքան հեշտ բաց թողեց մարդասպանին, քո հոգին երբեք չէր հանգստանում: Հիմա դու հնարավորություն ունես նրա հոգին ուղիղ դեպի դժողք ուղարկել: Բայց դու նաև կարող ես նրան ներել: Բանալին, որը կփրկի նրան, թաքնված է քո որդու իրերի մեջ, որոնց հետ դու այդքան ժամանակ էիր անցկացնում: Հիմա եթե քո դիմացի վառարանի կոճակը սեղմես, կրակը կոչնչացնի այդ ամենը, թողնելով միայն բանալին: Դա նաև բանալի է, որը քեզ մեկ քայլ կմոտեցնի այն մարդուն, ով վերցրել է քո երեխային քեզնից: Նա շատ ժամանակ չունի, Ջեֆֆ: Խաղը սկսված է:"
   Ինչ-որ մեխանիզմի ձայն լսվեց: Դա մսաղաց էր: Դատավորը գտնվում էր մսաղացի հատակում: Վերևից սկսեցին սատկած խոզեր թափվել դեպի մսաղաց: Դրանք աղացվում էին, և գարշելի զանգվածը, որից Ջեֆֆի սիրտը խառնում էր, լցվում էր պառկած դատավորի վրա, որը չէր կարող տեղից շարժվել, քանի որ նրա վիզը շղթայով կապված էր:

-Ես ուղղակի աշխատանքս էի անում,-հերթական խոզից առաջացած զանգվածը կուլ տալով` ասաց դատավորը:-Դու չես կարող այդպես անել!
-Դու ինձ հիշում ես? Իսկ հիշում ես Թիմին? Նա վրաերթի ենթարկեց որդուս, իսկ դու նրան 6 ամիս տվեցիր: Դե խոսա!
-Փրկիր ինձ! Ես քեզ կարող եմ օգնել!
-Սխալ կայանման համար են այդքան տալիս!
-Ես կարող եմ երկարացնել նրա ժամկետը!
-Նրան բաց են թողել! Բաց են թողել!
-Խնդրում եմ: Մի արա դա: Մի դարձիր մարդասպան! Խնդրում եմ!
   Դատավորը պարզեց ձեռքը: Ջեֆֆը իջավ դեպի վառարանը, որտեղ Դայլենի իրերն էին:
-Ուր ես գնում! Օգնիր ինձ! Ես կմեռնեմ!
-Ձայնդ կտրիր!-բացականչեց Ջեֆֆը և ոտքով խփեց ավազանի պատին:
   Վառարանում Դայլենի խաղալիքներն էին, հագուստները և լուսանկարները: Իրեր, որոնք միակ վկայությունն էին այն բանի, որ Ջեֆֆը ժամանակին ունեցել է որդի, որին նա այնքան սիրում էր: Իրեր, որոնցից բաժանվելը Ջեֆֆի համար հավասարազոր էր որդուն երկրորդ անգամ կորցնելուն: Իսկ խոզերը արդեն երեք-երեք էին լցվում մսաղացը: Եվ Ջեֆֆը երկար մտածելուց հետո սեղմեց կոճակը: Վառվեցին խաղալիքները, վառվեցին հագուստները, վառվեցին լուսանկարները, որոնց վրա ժպտացող Դայլենը կարծես վերջին հրաժեշտն էր տալիս հորը: Մնաց միայն մոխիրը, որի մեջ երևաց բանալին: Ջեֆֆը վերցրեց այն և շտապեց դեպի ավազանը: Ավազանի աստիճաններով իջավ դեպի նողկալի խյուսի մեջ խեղդվող դատավորը, քանդեց շղթան և ազատեց նրան:

***
-Նա անցավ երկրորդ փորձությունը: Դատավորը ողջ է,-մտնելով Ջոնի սենյակը` ասաց Ամանդան:
-Ես այդպես էլ գիտեի,-հիացմունքով պատասխանեց Ջոնը:
   Եվ Լինը կատարեց վիրահատությունը: Շաղափով 4 անցք բացեց Ջոնի գանգի վրա, հետո էլեկտրասղոցով կտրեց նշած մասը և հանեց այն: Վիրահատությունը չափազանց բարդ էր: Միլիմետրերի սխալը կարող էր ճակատագրական լինել Ջոնի, և հետևաբար, նաև Լին Դենլոնի համար: Կարծես թե ամեն ինչ նորմալ էր: 

-Ջոն, բարձրացրու ձեռքդ և շարժիր մատներդ,-ասաց բժիշկը: Ջոնը բարձրացրեց ձեռքը, բայց հանկարծ այն իջավ: Ջոնը հայտնվեց անգիտակից վիճակում: Սրտի աշխատանքը սկսեց դանդաղել:
-Ինչ է տեղի ունենում,-շփոթված հարցրեց Ամանդան: Լինը վերցրեց թթվածնային դիմակը և հագցրեց Ջոնին: Իսկ Ջոնը զառանցանքների մեջ էր: Նրա աչքին էին երևում Օբին և Ջիլլը` Ջոնի կինը:
-Ինչու նա չի շարժվում? Ինչ է պատահել?-լացակումած հարցրեց Ամանդան:-Մի բան արա...
   Ջոնը անտեղյակ էր այդ ամենին: Գրկեց Ջիլլին և համբուրեց նրան.
-Ես քեզ սիրում եմ,-և Ջոնը առանց գիտակցելու ձեռքը տարավ դեպի Լինը: Ամանդան ցնցված էր: Միգուցե դա ընդամենը իրեն թվացել է?
-Ես քեզ սիրում եմ,-նորից ասաց Ջոնը: Ոչ, դա Ամանդային չէր թվացել: Եվ Լինը մեղավորի հայացքով նայեց դեպի Ամանդան:
***
   Ամանդան գնաց, որպեսզի պատրաստի վիրակապերը: Ինչ-որ բան կարծես խեղդում էր նրան:

-Դու կտաս ինձ ամենը: Քո մարմնի ամեն մի մասնիկ: Ճիշտ է?
-Այո,-մանկական հուզմունքով պատասխանեց Ամանդան:
-Ձեռքերիդ վրայի կետերը ուրիշ կյանքից են: Թող այդ կյանքը անցյալում: Եվ երբ անցնես այդ միջանցքով, դուրս գալ այլևս չես կարող: Դու դա հասկանում ես?
-Այո:
   Ջոնը Ամանդային ծրար տվեց:
-Սկսենք սրանից: Գնա:
   Ամանդան իր առաջին քայլերն էր կատարում Ջոնին փոխարինելու ուղղությամբ: Նրան հանձնարարված էր առևանգել Ադամին:

   Հիշում էր Ամանդան և արտասվում... Ջոնը թողել է իրեն...

   Ամանդան խոզի դիմակ հագած սպասում էր դռան հետևում:
-Ով է? Ով է այդտեղ? Վերջդ կտամ, տականք!-Ադամը մոտենում էր: Ոչ մի ակնթարթ կորցնել չէր կարելի: Ադամը բացեց դուռը և սեղմեց ֆոտոապարատի կոճակը: Ամանդան հարձակվեց և քնաբերով թրջված սրբիչով քնեցրեց նրան: Առաջին քայլը վստահ էր:

   Եվ Ամանդան դանակով կտրեց ազդրի մաշկը: Նորոգեց իր հին վերքերը: Ամանդան հին կյանք վերադարձավ:

   Ամանդան բաղնիք մտավ: Ջոնը հայելու առաջ պատրաստվում էր խաղին: Գլուխը ներկում էր արյան գույնով:

-Շղթայիր նրա ոտքը,-ասաց Ջոնը, անգամ չնայելով. բերել է արդյոք Ամանդան Ադամին, թե` ոչ:
   Իսկ Ամանդան բերել էր Ադամին: Տարավ վաննայի մոտ, շղթայեց նրա ոտքը խողավակից, դրեց վաննայի մեջ և բացեց ջուրը: Ջոնը սպիտակ ներկով պատի սալիկներից մեկի վրա "իքս" գրեց և արնագույն հեղուկ լցրեց հատակին:
-Ժամանակն է սկսել խաղը:
   Ամանդան հանեց Ադամի շղթայի բանալին և գցեց վաննան: Ջոնը ներարկվում էր:


-Ինչ է դա?-հարցրեց Ամանդան:
-Դա սրտի աշխատանքը դանդաղեցնելու և մկանները թուլացնելու համար է: Ժամանակն է... Դուռը կփակես:
   Եվ Ջոնը պառկեց այն դիրքով, ինչ դիրքով մենք նրան տեսանք առաջին ֆիլմի սկզբում:

   Ամանդան թախծոտ հայացքով երկար նայեց Ջոնին, ասես դա նրանց վերջին հանդիպումն էր: Հետո հանգցրեց լույսը և փակելով դուռը` դուրս եկավ բաղնիքից:
   Հետագայում, Ջոնի` բաղնիքից դուրս գալուց մի քանի ժամ հետո, Ամանդան խեղդամահ է անում ուժասպառ եղած Ադամին:

***
   Ամանդան շոյեց Ջոնին:
-Ձեռք մի տուր: Նրա վիճակը միայն կվատանա,-ասաց Լինը:
   Խոսքեր, որոնք ասես խայթեցին Ամանդային: Չկարողանալով իրեն զսպել` նա զայրացած հարձակվեց բժշկի վրա և ատրճանակ հանեց մոտից:
-Ամանդա!-բացականչեց գիտակցության եկած Ջոնը,-Թող! Թող նրան: Թող մեզ: Հավատա ինձ: Թող! Հենց հիմա!
   Եվ Ամանդան վշտացած դուրս եկավ սենյակից: Նա զգաց, որ ատում է Ջոնին: Ատում է այնպես, ինչպես սիրում էր առաջ: Եվ նա որոշեց պատժել Ջոնին:
-Ներողություն եմ խնդրում նրա համար,-ասաց Ջոնը վախից գույնը գցած Լինին,-նա իմ աշակերտն է: Շուտով նա դառնալու է այնպիսին, ինչպիսին ես եմ: Եթե, իհարկե, ամեն ինչ հասկանա: Բայց առայժմ զգացմունքները խանգարում են նրան:

----------


## Աբելյան

-Ջեֆֆ,-ասաց դատավորը,-ցավում եմ որդուդ համար: Բայց մի բան հաստատ գիտեմ: Լինի դա 50 տարի ազատազրկում, թե մահապատիժ` քո ցավը չի մեղմանա: Վրեժը ոչինչ չի որոշում: Վրեժը միայն սրում է ցավը, Ջեֆֆ: Հասկացիր դա:
   Ջեֆֆի դիմաց դուռ կար: Դռան վրա գրված էր. "սա քո հնարավորությունն է": Ջեֆֆը մտավ ներս: Դատավորը հետևեց նրան: Սենյակում մի սևամորթ երիտասարդ կար` խաչված մոլագարի հերթական թակարդին: Ջեֆֆի և դատավորի մտնելուց արթնացավ: Նրա վզից ձայնագրիչ էր կախած:

-Որտեղ եմ ես?-ճչաց երիտասարդը:-Օգնություն! Ինչ ես անում?-հարցրեց նա իրեն մոտեցող Ջեֆֆին:
   Ջեֆֆը չպատասխանեց: Նա ապշահար մոտեցավ ձայնագրիչին և սեղմեց կոճակը:
"Բարև Ջեֆֆ! Եթե դու սա լսում ես, ապա դա նշանակում է, որ հանդիպումը, որի մասին դու այդքան երկար երազել ես... Վերջապես կայացավ: Տես. նա է քո կյանքի փոփոխության խորհրդանիշը: Մահվան խորհրդանիշը: Ես քեզ ներկայացնում եմ նրան որպես հասարակ մահկանացու: Նրա անունը Թիմոթի Յանգ է: 27 տարեկան է: Ապագա բժիշկ: Ունի հայր և մայր, այնպես, ինչպես և դու: Նրա կյանքը նույնպես փոխվեց որդուդ մահվան օրը: Այդ օրը նա սարսափելի սխալ գործեց: Կարծում ես` նա չի վճարել դրա համար? Սա քո հնարավորությունն է ստիպելու նրան վճարել: Թիմը թակարդված է իմ սիրած սարքավորմանը: Ես այն անվանում եմ պրկոց: Մարդկային մարմինը հրաշալի կառույց է: Երբևէ պատկերացրել ես, թե ինչքան կարող են ոլորվել մարդկային թևերը? Սարքը կսկսի պտտել ամեն ինչ: Բայց նա ապրելու հնարավորություն ունի` քո օգնությամբ: Սենյակում տուփ կա: Տուփի հետևում` բանալի: Այն ամրացված է հրացանի ձգանին: Դու քեզ պետք է հարց տաս. "արժի արդյոք փամփուշտ ընդունել մարդու դիմաց, ով սպանել է որդուս?" Դե ինչ. դիմացինիդ հետ կվարվես այնպես, ինչպես կցանկանաս, որ նա քեզ հետ վարվի, Ջեֆֆ? Կատարիր քո ընտրությունը:"
   Եվ "պրկոցը" սկսեց ոլորել Թիմի աջ թևը:
-Դու չես կարող այդպես վարվել,-ասաց Թիմոթին և ճչաց ցավից:
   Իսկ Ջեֆֆը կանգնել էր և նայում` ապշած իր տեսածից: 3 տարի առաջ Թիմոթի Յանգը վթարի է ենթարկել իր որդուն և 6 ամիս բանտ նստելուց հետո` ազատվել: Ջեֆֆը 3 տարի պատրաստվում էր այդ հանդիպմանը: Նա ամեն օր ատրճանակը ձեռքին "մարզվում" էր հայելու դիմաց, պատկերացնելով, թե ինչպես է դիմավորում մարդասպանին: Բայց որ հանդիպումը տեղի կունենա այսպիսի պայմաններում, Ջեֆֆը չէր էլ կարող պատկերացնել: Եվ երանի Թիմը բանտում լիներ... 

Սարքը արդեն ոլորում էր նրա ձախ թևը: Իսկ նրա ճիչերը Ջեֆֆի գութը չէին շարժում: Դատավորը մոտեցավ տուփին: Այն հաստ ապակուց մի խողովակ էր, որի մի ծայրում թելից բանալի էր կախված: Թելը կապած էր հրացանի ձգանին, որը ուղղված էր դեպի բանալին: Դատավորը թեթևակի քաշեց բանալուց, բայց սիրտ չարեց այն վերցնել: Հարկավոր էր զգուշությամբ քանդել թելը, վերցնել բանալին և շտապ մի կողմ քաշվել` կրակոց չստանալու համար: Իսկ սարքը արդեն ոլորում էր ահասարսուռ ճիչեր արձակող Թիմի աջ ոտքը:

-Ջեֆֆ!-ասաց դատավորը,-Կանգնելով տեղումդ, դու մարդասպանի ես նմանվում: Դու մարդասպան ես?
-Դու մարդասպան ես,-իր ցավերի մեջ ասաց Թիմը:
-Ես ցանականում էի սպանել նրան տարիներով: Այո, միգուցե,-և Ջեֆֆը նույնպես ճչաց: Մոտեցավ բանալուն: Խնամքով քանդեց այն և հեռացավ: Հրացանը կրակեց: Կրակեց դատավորի գլխին: Դատավորի, որը փորձում էր ինչ-որ բանով օգնել տանջվող Թիմոթիին, չնկատելով, որ կանգնած է հրացանի առջև: Եվ մինչ Ջեֆֆը շփոթված նայում էր մեռնող դատավորին, սարքը ոլորել էր Թիմի ձախ ոտքը և անցել էր գլխին: Ջեֆֆը չկարողացավ ժամանակին գտնել բանալու անցքը, և Թիմը մեռավ: Մեռավ տանջալից մահով՝ "պրկոց" կոչվող մեխանիզմի վրա, որով միջնադարում տանջում էին անհավատներին: Իսկ Ջեֆֆը ողբում էր նրա մահը:

----------


## Աբելյան

Ամանդան ատրճանակը ձեռքում սպասում էր:
***
-Չես կարծում, որ իմ հետ արժի զրույց կապել?-հարցրեց Ջոնը:-Պատմիր ինձ ամուսնուդ մասին:
-Մենք ասես կողմնակի մարդիկ ենք:
-Եվ?
-Երբ ես վերջին անգամ նրան տեսա, մենք կարծես օտարներ լինեինք, բայց հիմա ես ամեն ինչ կտայի, որպեսզի նրան նորից տեսնեի...
-Ամուսնությունը ինձ միշտ գերել է. տղամարդիկ, որոնք իրենց կանանց երեսը տեսնել չեն ցանկանում, կանայք` առաջին պատահածի գրկում: Մարդիկ արարում են երեխաներին, որպեսզի մոռանան նրանց: Այդպես չէ?
-Չեմ կարծում, որ ասում ես այն, ինչ հնարել ես, բայց իմ ամուսնությունը ինձ ավելի մեծ տառապանքներ է բերել, քան ցանկացած այլ ամուսնություն, որը կարող ես պատկերացնել:
-Տառապանքներ???... Դու դեռ ոչինչ չես տեսել... Այնպիսին, ինչպիսին ես եմ... Իսկ ով եմ ես?
-Հրեշ... Մարդասպան...
-Ես մարդասպան չեմ: Ես անարգում եմ մարդասպաններին:
-Խնդրում եմ... Խնդրում եմ... Բաց թող ինձ:
   Ջոնը բռնեց նրա ձեռքը: Այդ պահին Ամանդան ներս մտավ: Մտավ և տեսավ դա: Ջոնը բռնել էր Լինի ձեռքից, այնպես, ինչպես նախկինում իր ձեռքն էր բռնում: Նախկինում, երբ Ամանդան Ջոնի միակ ուղեկիցն էր նրա կյանքում...
-Ամանդա,-ասաց Ջոնը,-ամեն ինչ նորմալ է: Դու մեզ պետք չես:
...Իսկ այժմ նա պետք չէ Ջոնին: Ջոնը արդեն գտել է ուրիշին: Ամանդան դուրս եկավ:
-Համոզված եմ: Եթե դու ապրես այս ամենը, Լին, ապա մի օր դու ինձ այնպես շնորհակալություն կհայտնես, ինչպես Ամանդան:
-Խնդրում եմ: Բաց թող ինձ: Չէ որ ես քո կյանքը փրկեցի?
-Միգուցե դու փրկեցիր բոլորովին ոչ իմ կյանքը?... Պատմիր ինձ դստերդ մասին: Իսկ ուզում ես խոսենք որդուդ մասին?
-Ինչ ասացիր???
-Ինչու ապրել մեռելների հետ, եթե ունես այդքան հոյակապ ընտանիք: Ամուսինը միայնակ չի լինի, դստերը մայր է պետք, իսկ հիվանդներին` բժիշկ, որը կնայի նրանց աչքերի մեջ և կվերաբերվի մարդկանց նման:
-Նա անցավ 3-րդ փորձությունը,-ատրճանակը ձեռքին մտնելով` ասաց Ամանդան:
-Շնորհավորում եմ, Լին, դու ազատ ես:
   Վերջապես... Սակայն Լին Դենլոնին վիճակված չէր ազատվել:
-Այո, բայց դեռ նա դուրս չի եկել:
-Հանիր նրա վզկապը, Ամանդա: Թող նա գնա:
-Դեռ նա չի վերջացրել:
-Ամանդա: Լինը ավելի կարևոր է, քան քեզ է թվում: Հանիր վզկապը:
-Ես ասացի` ոչ,-Ամանդան լիցքավորեց ատրճանակը:
-Ամանդա: Խաղը ունի կանոննոր և հարկավոր է հետևել դրանց:
-Ես ասացի` ոչ!!! Նա արժանի չի ազատվելուն!
-Բայց դու խոստացար,-ասաց Լինը:
-Զիբիլ քեզ խոստացա!!-Ամանդան ատրճանակը ուղղեց դեպի նա:
-Ամանդա, իջեցրու ատրճանակը: Նա պահում է կյանքդ իր ձեռքերում:
-Ինչ? Դու այնպես ես արել, որ նա ինձ կառավարի? Ասել էի արդեն...
-Բաց թողեք ինձ խնդրում եմ: Ինձ ոչինչ պետք չէ: Ես ընտանիք ունեմ...-խնդրեց բժիշկը:
-Ձայնդ կտրիր!!!
-Իսկ ինչ կասես մյուս փորձարկվողների մասին?-հարցրեց Ջոնը:
-Ինչ ասեմ?
-Նրանց մասին էլ էիր այդպես մտածում: Այդպես էիր մտածում Էրիկ Մեթյուսի մասին?
-Էրիկ Մեթյուսը? Ես կպատմեմ քեզ, թե ինչ էի մտածում նրա մասին: Նա ոչինչ չսովորեց իր փորձությունից: Նա նույն մարդն էր, երբ ձերբակալել էր ինձ, և նույն մարդն էր հետո,-և Ամանդան պատմեց, թե ինչպես է դանակահարել Էրիկին նրա դանակով:-Այո, ես մարդասպան եմ: Էրիկը ինձանից խլեց իմ կյանքը, ես էլ նրան ստիպեցի նույն կերպ վճարել:
-Ոչ, Ամանդա: Քեզ այդպես թվում էր: Դու որոշեցիր, որ նա մեռած է, բայց ես ուղղեցի քո սխալը: Ես գիտեմ ամեն ինչ:
-Իսկ դու ինչով ես տարբերվում մարդասպաններից? Դու տանջում ես մարդկանց, նայում, թե ինչպես են նրանք մեռնում, իսկ հիմա աղաչում ես, որ չսպանեմ այս էգ շանը մի ինչ-որ խաղի պատճառով?
-Ամանդա! Գժվել ես, ինչ է?
-Զառանցանքներ! Ոչ ոք չի փոխվում:
-Եթե նա կարողացավ, ուրեմն դա մեր հաջողությունն է, չկարողացավ` դա ձախողում է:
-Սուտ է: Ես ասում եմ, որ նա չի փոխվել, որովհետև ոչ ոք չի փոխվում! Ոչ ոք չի վերածնվում! Այդ ամենը սուտ է!!! Իսկ ես ընդամենը զինվորիկ էի քո հիմար խաղերում:

***
   Ջեֆֆը դուռ տեսավ: Այն կողպված էր: Եվ նա հիշեց, որ առաջին սենյակում մի բանալի էր գտել, որով բացել էր դուռը: Բարեբախտաբար, բանալին նրա մոտ էր և այն բացեց այդ դուռը, այլապես Ջեֆֆը ընդմիշտ կմնար փակված:
***
-Ես քեզ համար ոչինչ չեմ նշանակում,-Ամանդան այդ պահին նման էր փոթորկված ծովի:
-Դու ինձ համար ամեն ինչ ես նշանակում: Մեր ճակատագրերը կապված են իրար: Եվ ինչ էլ որ լինի, ես ուզում էի քեզ օգնել:
-Դե օգնիր ինձ! Ուղղիր ինձ: Ուղղիր ինձ, վիժվածք!!! Դիմացդ կանգնած եմ!... Ինչու է նա ավելի կարևոր քեզ համար...
-Ոչ: Նա ինձ համար չէ ավելի կարևոր: Նա ավելի կարևոր է քեզ համար:
-Սուտ է! Նա ոչինչ է!
***
   Ջեֆֆը սեղան տեսավ: Սեղանի վրա տուփ էր, իսկ տուփում` ատրճանակ և թուղթ: Թղթի վրա գրված էր. "վերջին հնարավորությունը": Ջեֆֆը լիցքավորեց ատրճանակը մոտի փամփուշտով: Փորձությունները ավարտված էին:
***
-Սա քո վերջին հնարավորությունն է, Ամանդա! Ժամանակը գնում է: Մտածիր, թե ինչ ես անում: Մտածիր, թե ինչ ես ինձ խոստացել: Մտածիր մեր երազանքների մասին: Մեր վաղվա օրվա մասին:
-Լին?-լսվեց Ջեֆֆի ձայնը, որը մոտենում էր:
-Ջեֆֆ!-բացականչեց Լինը: Ամանդան կրակեց նրան: Վիրավորված բժիշկը ընկավ Ջեֆֆի գիրկը: Ամանդան կախեց գլուխը:
-Նա ոչ միայն բժիշկ էր,-ասաց Ջոնը:-Դու սպանեցիր Ջեֆֆի կնոջը:
   Եվ Ամանդան հասկացավ իր սխալը: Բայց արդեն ուշ էր: Ջեֆֆը, մի ձեռքով գրկած պահելով կնոջը, մյուս ձեռքով սեղմեց ատրճանակի ձգանը: Ամանդան արյունաքամ ընկավ գետնին: Նա մեռնում էր: Մեռնում էր` իր հետ տանելով իր վաղվա օրը: Իր հույսերն ու երազանքները, որոնք այնքան շատ էին: Եվ Ջոնը մեկնեց ձեռքը իր չկայացած աշակերտին: Իր միայնակ կյանքի վերջին ամիսների միակ ուղեկցին:
-Ամանդա... Ամեն ինչ լավ է: Սա քո փորձությունն էր: Քո խաղը...

ՋՈՆ.-Ինչ եմ ուզում? Ես ուզում եմ խաղ խաղալ: Դու ստուգվելու ես: Ստուգվելու է քո կամքը: Կարող ես? Կարող ես խաղալ կանոններով և կյանքի բարիքը շնորհել...

...Ես ստուգում էի քեզ: Ես վերցրել էի քեզ...

ՋՈՆ.-Դու կտաս ինձ ամենը: Քո մարմնի ամեն մի մասնիկ...

...Որպեսզի դու շարունակես իմ կյանքի գործը...

ԱՄԱՆԴԱ.-Ես մարդասպան եմ...
ՋՈՆ.-Ես անարգում եմ մարդասպաններին...

...Բայց դու չէիր անում դա: Դու չէիր ստուգում մարդկանց ապրելու ցանկությունը...

ԱՄԱՆԴԱ.-Խաղն ավարտված է...
ԷՐԻԿ.-Ես շանսատակ կանեմ քեզ, շուն!...

...Դու խլում էիր նրանց վերջին հնարավորությունները: Քո հաղերը անհաղթահարելի էին, քո զոհերը դատապարտված էին մահվան...

ՔԵՐՐԻ.-Դու...
ՋՈՆ.- Դուրս գալ այլևս չես կարող: Դու դա հասկանում ես?...

...Հույսս կտրած ես որոշեցի քեզ վերջին հնարավորությունը տալ: Ես ամեն ինչ իր տեղը դրեցի...

ԱՄԱՆԴԱ.-Դու ընտրեցիր նրան, որովհետև նա ավելի լավն է?...
ՋՈՆ.-Ուղղակի ես այդպես որոշեցի...

...Դու չգիտեիր, որ Ջեֆֆը և Լինը մարդ ու կին էին: Ես դա դիտմամբ չէի ասում քեզ` խաղի նպատակով: Ես ոչինչ չէի ասել քեզ նրանց խորտակված ամուսնության մասին, դավաճանող կնոջ մասին, վրեժի ծարավ ամուսնու մասին, լքված դստեր մասին և քո ընտրությունը թողեցի քեզ: Կուզեի, որպեսզի դու հաղթեիր...

ՋՈՆ.-Ամանդա, իջեցրու ատրճանակը: Նա պահում է կյանքդ իր ձեռքերում...
ԱՄԱՆԴԱ.-Նա ոչինչ է...
ՋՈՆ.-Հանիր նրա վզկապը, Ամանդա: Թող նա գնա...
ԱՄԱՆԴԱ.-Ես ասացի` ոչ!!!...
ՋՈՆ.-Խաղը ունի կանոններ և պետք է հետևել դրանց...

...Դու չկարողացար: Խաղն ավարտված է:
   Ամանդան մեռավ...

   Ջեֆֆը կնոջը հենեց պատին և ատրճանակը պահեց Ջոնի ուղղությամբ:

-Դու ոչինչ չսովորեցիր: Քո վրեժը կվատացնի ամեն ինչ: Այն չի թեթևացնի քո ցավը և չի վերադարձնի որդուդ: Մտածիր դստերդ մասին, Ջեֆֆ: Դու հիմա նրան պետք ես առավել, քան երբևէ: Դու չես կարող ինձ սպանել, Ջեֆֆ:
   Ջեֆֆը հիստերիկ ծիծաղ արձակեց: Ծիծաղ` լի ատելությամբ, զայրույթով, արհամարհանքով, հուսահատությամբ և հիասթափությամբ: Սեղմեց ձգանը, բայց փամփուշտ չկար:

-Քո կինը մեռնում է,-նորից խոսեց Ջոնը:-Նրա ժամանակը ավարտվում է:
   Եվ Ջեֆֆը գրկեց իր մեռնող կնոջը: Երևի երբեք նա այդքան ջերմությամբ չէր գրկել կնոջը: Լինը, ինչպես և Դայլենը, մեռնում էր նրա գրկում:


-Ես քեզ սիրում եմ, -ասաց Լինը: Եվ նա երևի երբեք չէր ասել այդ խոսքերը այդպիսի անկեղծությամբ :
-Հիմա ես քեզ տուն կտանեմ:
-Միգուցե դու վտանգ չես տեսնում,-ասաց Ջոնը,-բայց այն ամենուր է: Եթե փորձես կնոջդ տուն տանել, նա կմեռնի: Շտապ օգնությունը կարող է գալ 4 րոպեից: Դու ուզում ես նրան տուն տանել, Ջեֆֆ? Մոտեցիր ինձ: Դու ուզում ես կյանքդ կարգավորել, Ջեֆֆ? Ես դա կարող եմ անել: Ասա` այո, կամ ոչ:
-Այո... Այո... Ինչ է քեզ պետք!!
-Վերջին փորձությունը: Կանոնները հասարակ են: Սեղանին կան մի կույտ գործիքներ, որոնցով կարելի է ճեղքել մարդկային մարմինը և հիանալ: Կամ` դու կարող ես ներել: Ներում ես ինձ այն ցավերի համար, որ ես պատճառեցի քեզ և կնոջդ? Ապրել, կամ մեռնել, Ջեֆֆ: Կատարիր մեր ընտրությունը:
   Սեղանին վիրահատությունից մնացած գործիքներն էին:
-Ես ներում եմ քեզ,-ասաց Ջեֆֆը: Ասաց և աշխատեցրեց այն էլեկտրասղոցը, որով Լինը վիրահատել էր Ջոնին ու մոտեցրեց վերջինիս վզին: Հոգեվարքի մեջ գտնվող նրա կինը ուժ չուներ, որ բացատրեր նրան, որ իր կյանքը կախված է Ջոնի կյանքից: Նա միայն ասաց.
-Ջեֆֆ...

   Ինքը` Ջոնը, չընկավ Ջեֆֆի ոտքերը և գթություն չաղերսեց: Նա խորամանկ ժպտաց, կարծես ցանկանալով ասել. "դու դեռ չգիտես, թե ինչ ես անում", կամ "դու դեռ կփոշմանես":

----------


## Աբելյան

Ջեֆֆը կտրեց Ջոնի կոկորդը: Արյունը շատրվանի նման դուրս ցայտեց: Ծերունու սրտի աշխատանքը սկսեց կտրուկ դանդաղել: Նրա կյանքի վերջին գործողությունը եղավ այն, որ անկողնուց մի ձայնագրիչ վերցրեց և սեղմեց կոճակը:
"Բարև, Ջեֆֆ! Ես սա ձայնագրել եմ որպես, այսպես ասած, ապահովագրություն: Եվ եթե լսում ես, ապա աղոթիր: Ես էի քո ներման վերջին քննությունը, և եթե լսում ես, ապա դու այն ձախողեցիր: Հիմա պետք է գին վճարես: Վճար` միայն հանուն վրեժի ապրելու համար: Ես քեզ կտամ մի բան, որ քեզ կստիպի ապրել: Ես քեզ ասացի, Ջեֆֆ, որ դու չես կարող սպանել ինձ, բայց չասացի, թե ինչու: Պատասխանը պարզ է. ես եմ այն մարդը, ով պատասխանատու է երեխայիդ կորուստի համար. ես եմ միակ մարդը, որ գիտի, թե որտեղ է դուստրդ: Նա ունի օդի սահմանափակ պաշար, և եթե նրան ուզում ես հետ բերել, ապա պետք է խաղ խաղաս:"
   Բոլոր դռները փակվեցին` բանտարկելով Ջեֆֆին: 
-Ջեֆֆ!-վերջին անգամ բացականչեց Լինը: Վզկապը պայթեց` ազդարարելով Ջոնի մահը: Ջոն Կրամերը, նույն ինքը` "Փազզլ"-Մարդասպանը, որի դեմ անզոր գտնվեցին Տեպպը, Սինգը, Քերրին ու Էրիկ Մեթյուսը, սպանվեց մի դժբախտ հոր կողմից: Շրջվելով` Ջեֆֆը տեսավ կնոջ այլանդակված դեմքը: Ջեֆֆը հասկացավ, որ սպանելով Ջոնին, սպանել է նաև կնոջը: Եվ նրա հուսահատական ճիչերը այլևս ոչինչ հետ բերել չէին կարող:
   Ջեֆֆը, որը կորցրել էր որդուն, կորցրեց կնոջը և մոտ էր դստերը կորցնելուն: Հարցականի տակ էր նաև նրա կենդանի մնալը:

---
վերջ երրորդ մասի
ՌԵԺԻՍՈՐ. Darren Lynn Bousmann
ՊՐՈԴՅՈՒՍԵՐՆԵՐ. Gregg Hoffman, Oren Koules, Mark Burg
ՍՑԵՆԱՐԻ ՀԵՂԻՆԱԿՆԵՐ. Leigh Whannel, Darren Lynn Bousmann
ԱՄՍԱԹԻՎԸ. 27.10.06 թ.
ԲՅՈՒՋԵՆ. 12000000 դոլլար
ԴԵՐԵՐՈՒՄ.
ՋՈՆ-Tobin Bell
ԱՄԱՆԴԱ-Shawnee Smith
ՋԵՖՖ-Angus McFayden
ԼԻՆ-Bahar Soomekh
ՔԵՐՐԻ-Dina Meyer
ԷՐԻԿ-Donald Wahlberg
ՌԻԳԳ-Lyriq Bent
ՀՈՖՖՄԱՆ-Kostas Mandilor
ԹՐՈՅ-J Larose (իմիջայլոց, ինքը MySpace-ում իմ ընկերներից ա)
ՋԻԼԼ-Betsy Russell
ԴԵՆԻԿԱ-Debra McCabe
ԴԱՏԱՎՈՐ-Barry Flatman
ԹԻՄ-Mpho Koaho

----------


## Աբելյան

*SAW 4**ԱՅՆ, ԻՆՉ ՀԱՅՏՆԻ Է.*
***
առաջին 4 րոպեն (ոչ բոլորին խորհուրդ կտայի նայել)
***
Չնայած Ջոնը և Ամանդան մեռած են, սակայն ինչ-որ մեկը շարունակում է նրանց գործը (ով գիտի դա փրկվածներից մեկնումեկն է. օրինակ՝ Դանիել Մեթյուսը): 
***
էրիկ Մեթյուսը դեռևս ողջ է, սակայն դարձյալ թակարդում է: Մի ինչ-որ կանաչ սենյակում նա փակված է ինչ-որ անհայտ տղամարդու հետ: Կանգնած է սառցե շերտի վրա, վզին շղթա է կապված: Եթե նրան ժամանակին չփրկեն, նա կխեղդվի, քանի որ սառույցը հալվում է:


***
Ռիգգը թակարդն է ընկնում: Նա պետք է 90 րոպեում մի շարք փորձություններ անցնի, որ փրկի իրեն և ընկերոջը (երևի հենց Էրիկ Մեթյուսին): Նրա փորձությունները իրենց բնույթով նման են լինելու Ջեֆֆի փորձություններին երրորդ ֆիլմում:
***
Հոֆֆմանը 2 նոր քննիչների հետ (Սթրաում և Պերես) պարզում է Ջոնի վերջին "խաղի" մանրամասները:
***
Ջոնին դիահերձում են և նրա ստամոքսում հայտնաբերում ձայներիզ, որտեղ նա Հոֆֆմանին ասում է, որ իր գործը շարունակվելու է:
***
END CREDITS

Jigsaw/John-TOBIN BELL
Hoffman-COSTAS MANDYLOR
Agent Strahm-SCOTT PATTERSON
Jill-BETSY RUSSELL
Rigg-LYRIQ BENT
Agent Perez-ATHENA KARKANIS
Art-JUSTIN LOUIS
Lamanna-SIMON REYNOLDS
Eric Mathews-DONNIE WAHLBERG
Jeff-ANGUS MACFADYEN
Amanda-SHAWNEE SMITH
Lynn-BAHAR SOOMEKH
Kerry-DINA MEYER
Fisk-MIKE REALBA
Ivan-MARTY ADAMS
Brenda-SARAIN BOYLAN
Cecil-BILLY OTIS
Dr. Heffner-JAMES VAN PATTEN
Pathologist-DAVID BOYCE
Trevor-KEVIN RUSHTON
Vagrant-JULIAN RICHINGS
SWAT Pete-KELLY JONES
Tracy-INGRID HART
Corbett-NIAMH WILSON
Morgan-JANET LAND
Rex-RON LEA
Crime Scene Photographer-JOANNE BOLAND
Lab Technician-ZOE HEATH
Young Cop-BILL VIBERT
Matt-ERIC GORES
Derek-DEVON BOSTICK
Gus-TONY NAPPO
Addison-EMMANUELLE VAUGIER
Michael-NOAM JENKINS
Paul-MIKE BUTTERS
Troy-J LAROSE
The Man-OREN KOULES
Young Girl-ALISON LUTHER
Nurse Deborah-KIM ROBERTS
Dr. Steve-DAVID WEBSTER
Nurse Patti-SANDRA MANSON

Ինչպես երևում է, առաջին 3 ֆիլմերից շատ հերոսներ են վերադարձել՝ հիմնականում մեռած: Տարօրինակ է, որ չկան Լոուրենսը և Օբին, որի՝ Ջոնի հետ ունեցած կապը ռեժիսորի խոսքերով, պետք է բացահայտվի ֆիլմում (բացառված չեն նույնիսկ ազգակցական կապեր նրանց միջև):
***
Ֆիլմի բյուջեն լինելու է 10000000 դոլլար, որը ավելի քիչ է, համեմատած 3-րդ ֆիլմի հետ: Սակայն այն, որ բյուջեն նշանակություն չունի ֆիլմի լավ կամ վատ լինելու համար, դա ցույց տվեց առաջին ֆիլմը իր ընդամենը մեկմիլիոնանոց բյուջեով:
***
Ֆիլմում բռնության տեսարանները ավելի շատ են լինելու, քան առաջին կամ երրորդ ֆիլմում:




*ԱՅՆ, ԻՆՉ ՀԱՅՏՆԻ ՉԷ.*
***
Ով է նոր "Փազզլը":
***
Փրկվեց արդյոք Ջեֆֆը և փրկեց նա արդյոք դստերը:
***
Ով էր Օբին: Ինչու էր նա երևում Ջոնի զառանցանքներում: Որոշները գտնում են, որ Օբին, ինչպես և Ամանդան, ժամանակին փորձվել է Ջոնի կողմից և փրկվելով՝ դարձել նրա օգնականը: Համենայն դեպս, նրա ձայնագրությունը ասում էր, որ նա է առևանգել գազով հագեցած տան մեջ գտնվողներին:
***
Վերջապես, ինչ եղավ Լոուրենս Գորդոնի հետ: Նա երևի միակն է հերոսների մեջ, որի ճակատագիրը անորոշ է: Որոշները գտնում են, որ նա փրկվել է և շարունակում է Ջոնի գործը և նույնիսկ նա է թակարդը գցել Մայքլին, նա է տրամադրել բժշկական սարքավորումները Ջոնին և խնամել է նրան նրա կյանքի վերջին ամիսներին: Բայց այդ հարցի պատասխանը երևի չստանանք, քանի որ նա չի երևալու ֆիլմում:

Վաղը ֆիլմի պրեմիերան է

----------


## Janita Hero

երանի քո հավեսիիիիիիիիիիիիիիին

----------


## Աբելյան

հենց նոր իմացա մի Ավստրալացի ծանոթ մարդուց, որ իրանց մոտ 3-4 ժամ առաջ եղել ա պրեմիերան
նենց եմ ուզում հարցնեմ. ինչ եղավ վերջը, էն էլ ասում եմ՝ չէ. մի 4-5 ամիս համբերի, մինչև կինոն Հայաստան կգա, ինքդ քո աչքերով կտենաս  :Sad:

----------


## BOBO

> հենց նոր իմացա մի Ավստրալացի ծանոթ մարդուց, որ իրանց մոտ 3-4 ժամ առաջ եղել ա պրեմիերան
> նենց եմ ուզում հարցնեմ. ինչ եղավ վերջը, էն էլ ասում եմ՝ չէ. մի 4-5 ամիս համբերի, մինչև կինոն Հայաստան կգա, ինքդ քո աչքերով կտենաս


Ինչ 4-5 ամիս :Shok:  արդեն կա :Tongue: 
Վաղը երևի եթամ վեկալեմ նայեմ :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

ջան...
վարձույթով ես վեկալելու, թե՞ առնելու ես
կինոն ախմախություն ա եղել, դրա համար էլ չեմ ուզում դիսկը առնեմ
միանգամից ասեմ, որ Էրիկն ու Ջեֆֆը մեռնում են ահագին ախմախ հանգամանքներում. Ջեֆֆին Սթրաումը տո լի Պերեսն ա սպանում, Էրիկին էլ՝ Ռիգգը:
Իսկ կանաչ սենյակում Էրիկի հետ միասին Հոֆֆմանն էր, որը վերջում պարզվում ա, որ Jigsaw-ի օգնականն ա
3-րդով ամեն ինչ պրծներ, լավ կլներ: Մնացած 3 հատը չեմ կարծում հաջող բան պտի լինեն

----------


## BOBO

Դե եթե պռակատով տան կվեկալեմ :Smile: 
Ուզում էս իմանաս 3-րդն էլ էր ախմախություն, ամենալավը 2-րդն էր, բայց դե հետաքրքիր ա ամեն դեպքում պտի նայեմ :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

ինձ թվում ա հենց 3-րդն էր ամենալավը. քիչ էր բռնությունն ու արյունը ու twist-ները շատ էին

----------


## Artgeo

4-րդը torrents.ru յում կա, բայց մի հոգու կողմից ա թարգմանությունը... Ես սենց ֆիլմ չեմ նայում, կսպասեմ մինչև բազմաձայն թարգմանությունը կլինի  :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

չեմ թողա էս թեման ընկնի երկրորդ էջ  :Jpit: 

*"Saw" poster:*

----------


## Աբելյան

"Saw 2" Posters:



"Saw 3" Posters:



"Saw 4" Poster:


կադրեր երկրորդ ֆիլմի նկարահանումներից.



բոլորը ողջ-առողջ ու միասին  :Love:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

ամենալավը առաջինն ա , բայց մնացածն էլ են շատ լավը , վերջինը նայել եմ , էլի շատ լավն էր , ուղղակի կամեռայի դիմացը անընդհատ մեկը նստում էր   :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

երևի մի երկու ամսուց նոր կարենանք կարգին որակով վերջինը տենանք

----------


## Աբելյան

*SAW 4*---
նոր կերպարներ.
Փիթեր Սթրամ-ՀՖԲ գործակալ
Լինդսեյ Պերես-ՀՖԲ գործակալ
Ջիլլ Թաք-Ջոն Կրամերի նախկին կինը
---
   Երրորդ ֆիլմի վերջում մեռած Ջոն Կրամերին բերում են դիահերձարան: Դիահերձման ընթացքում բժիշկները նրա ստամոքսում հայտնաբերում են մոմի շերտով պատված ձայներիզ: Կանչում են քննիչ-փորձագետ Հոֆֆմանին: Նա լսում է ձայնագրությունը, որտեղ Ջոնը նրան ասում է, որ չնայած ինքը մեռած է, բայց իր խաղերը շարունակվում են, և որ Հոֆֆմանը նույնպես պետք է փորձվի:



   Մի տղամարդ արթնանում է ինչ-որ անհայտ դամբարանում և հայտնաբերում, որ աչքերը կարված են, իսկ վիզը` շղթայված: Շղթան մյուս ծայրով կապված է լինում մեկ այլ տղամարդու վզից: Նրա մոտ կարված է լինում բերանը: Շղթան միացված է լինում մի շարժիչի, որը, այն պտտելով, իր վրա է հավաքում: Իսկ սենյակում զանազան գործիքներ են լցված լինում` քլունգներ, լինգեր և կացիններ:  Համր մարդը կույր մարդու վզի հետևում բանալի է նկատում: Հարձակվում է նրա վրա և վերցնում բանալին, բայց չի հասցնում քանդել շղթայի կողպեքը, քանի որ կույր մարդը վրա է հասնում և լինգով հարվածում նրա ոտքին: Երկուսով սկսում են կռվել: Արդյունքում համր մարդը ստիպված է լինում սպանել կույրին` կացնահարելով նրա գլուխը: Հետո քանդում է կողպեքը և ազատելով վիզը շղթայից` փրկվում:




   Հոֆֆմանը “SWAT” խմբի հետ միասին հետազոտում է քննիչ Էլիսոն Քերրիի դիակը և սարքավորումը, որը նրան սպանել էր երրորդ ֆիլմի սկզբում: Հոֆֆմանը նկատողություն է տալիս Ռիգգին, որը առանց թույլտվության վազում է դեպի Քերրիի դիակը, ներս մտնելով չստուգված դռնից և նրան տուն ուղարկում: Հոֆֆմանին միանում են ՀՖԲ-ի գործակալներ Սթրամը և Պերեսը: Պերեսը զննում է սարքավորումը և եզրակացնում, որ Քերրին փրկվելու ոչ մի հնարավորություն չուներ: Հոֆֆմանը դա բացատրում է նրանով, որ “Փազզլ”-մարդասպանի օգնական Ամանդա Յանգը իր բոլոր զոհերի համար անելանելի թակարդներ է սարքում: Սակայն Սթրամը վստահաբար ասում է, որ դա Ամանդայի արածը չի, քանի որ Ամանդան թեթև էր Քերրիին բարձրացնելու համար, և որ Ջոն Կրամերը մեկ այլ անհայտ օգնական ունի:

   Ռիգգը իր տանը հարձակման է ենթարկվում անհայտ մարդու կողմից և ուշագնաց է լինում: Արթնանում է տան բաղնիքում` վաննայի մեջ և մտնելով հարևան սենյակ` հեռուստացույցով տեսնում տիկնիկ Բիլլիին: Վերջինս նրան մի սենյակ է ցույց տալիս, որտեղ գտնվում են քննիչ Էրիկ Մեթյուսը, որի ճակատագիրը 6 ամիս անհայտ է լինում և քննիչ Հոֆֆմանը: Մեթյուսը կանգնած է լինում սառցե բեկորի վրա, որը հալվում է, իսկ վզից շղթա է կապված լինում: Հոֆֆմանը գամված է լինում աթոռին` նրա կողքը: Բիլլին ասում է, որ Ռիգգը Մեթյուսին ու Հոֆֆմանին փրկելու համար ունի 90 րոպե ժամանակ և այդ սենյակին հասնելու համար պետք է 3 փորձություն անցնի:





   Առաջին փորձություն. Ռիգգը կողքի սենյակում առաստաղից կախված լուսանկարներ է գտնում: Պատի վրա գրված է լինում. “տես, ինչ որ ես եմ տեսնում”: Կենտրոնում խոզի դիմակով մի կին թակարդված է լինում աթոռին: Նրա մազերի հյուսը ամրացված է լինում մի ինչ-որ մեխանիզմի: Բիլլին Ռիգգին խորհուրդ է տալիս չփրկել նրան: Ռիգգը հանում է կնոջ դիմակը, և մեխանիզմը սկսում է պտտվելով ձգել նրա հյուսը: Ռիգգը փրկում է նրան, իսկ այդ կինը, որի անունը Բրենդա էր, հեռուստացույցի տակից դանակ է հանում և հարձակվում Ռիգգի վրա: Ռիգգը ստիպված է լինում ինքնապաշտպանության դիմել և շպրտում է նրան սենյակի հայելու վրա: Հետո արդեն մեռած Բրենդայի մոտից բանալի է գտնում և ձայնագրիչ: Ջոնը ձայնագրության մեջ ասում է Բրենդային, որ մի ոստիկան փրկելու է նրան: Եվ երբ փրկի, նա պետք է հեռուստացույցի տակ գտնվող դանակով սպանի նրան, եթե ցանկանում է ազատություն ձեռք բերել: Հակառակ դեպքում ոստիկանը ձերբակալելու էր նրան, և Բրենդան բանտ էր նստելու մարմնավաճառության համար, ինչի ապացույց էին առաստաղից կախված նկարները: Բանալու վրա գրված է լինում “”Ալեքսանդր” մոթել, 261 սենյակ”: Ռիգգը ուղևորվում է այդտեղ:


  Մի քանի րոպե անց ոստիկանները ուղեվորվում են Ռիգգի տուն և գտնում Բրենդայի դիակը: Առաստաղից կախված լուսանկարներից մեկի մեջ նրանք գտնում են Ջոն Կրամերի նախկին կնոջ` Ջիլլ Թաքի նկարը: Սթրամը հարցաքննում է Ջիլլին, բայց վերջինս ասում է, որ ոչնչով չի կարող բացատրել իր նկարի՝ հանցագործության վայրում գտնվելը, և որ Ջոնի մասին երկար ժամանակ որևէ տեղեկություն չունի:
   Երկրորդ փորձություն. Ռիգգը մտնում է հյուրանոց, և պահակը հետևում է նրան: 261-րդ սենյակում Ռիգգը ճամպրուկ է գտնում, որտեղ ձայնագրիչ, խոզի դիմակ ու լուսանկար է լինում: Լուսանկարի վրա պատկերված է լինում հյուրանոցի պահակի նկարը, որի անունը Իվան էր: Ձայնագրիչը Ռիգգին կարգադրում է հագնել խոզի դիմակը և Իվանին տանել այն սենյակը, որի դռան վրա գրված է “զգա, ինչ որ ես եմ զգում”: Իվանը հասնում է Ռիգգին, և վերջինս խոզի դիմակ հագած ու ատրճանակը ձեռքին նրան կարգադրում է հետևել իրեն: Երկուսով մտնում են Ջոնի նշած սենյակը, որի պատերին փակցրած են լինում բռնության ենթարկված կանանց նկարներ: Սենյակում անկողին է լինում` շղթաներից, կացիններից ու մանգաղներից կազմված ինչ-որ մեխանիզմով: Ռիգգը սենյակի դարակներից մեկում ևս մեկ ձայնագրիչ է գտնում, որը նրան ասում է, որ լուսանկարների վրա պատկերված բոլոր կանանց բռնաբարել է Իվանը: Ջոնը կարգադրում է լեյտենանտին` Իվանին պառկեցնել անկողնում և շղթայել նրան: Ռիգգը ատրճանակով Իվանին ստիպում է ենթարկվել իրեն ու պահակին պառկեցնելով անկողնում` շղթայակապ է անում նրա ձեռքերը, ոտքերը ու մարմինը: Հետո, համաձայն Ջոնի կարգադրությունների, Իվանի գլուխը ամրացնում է անկողնու մեխանիզմին, երկու վահանակ է տալիս նրան ու նրան հատկացված ձայնագրիչը միացնելով և գցելով անկողին` հեռանում սենյակից: Ձայնագրությունում ասվում է, որ Իվանը պետք է հերթով հանի իր աչքերը, այլապես մեկ րոպե անց մեխանիզմի 4 կացինները հատելու են նրա վերջույթները: Դրա համար նա պետք է հերթով սեղմի վահանակների վրայի կոճակները: Իվանը սեղմում է աջ ձեռքի վահանակի կոճակը, և մեխանիզմը հանում է նրա աջ աչքը: Բայց մեկ րոպեն ավարտվում է, և կացինները կտրում են Իվանի վերջույթները: Մի քանի րոպե անց ոստիկանները, Ռիգգին փնտրելով, հասնում են դեպքի վայր և գտնում են Իվանի մասնատված դիակը:

----------

Freeman (31.07.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

Երրորդ փորձություն. Ռիգգը այն դպրոցում, որտեղ երրորդ ֆիլմում սպանվել էր Թրոյը, մի սենյակ է գտնում, որի դռանը գրված էր. “փրկիր ինչպես ես եմ փրկում”: Այնտեղ նա գտնում է մի վիրավոր կին և նրա ամուսնուն` մեռած: Նրանց միջով մի ցից է անցնում: Պարզվում է, որ Լամաննան` այդ կինը մի քանի ցցերով միացված է եղել ամուսնուն և իր կյանքը փրկելու դեպքում ամուսնու մահը անխուսափելի էր, քանի որ ցցերը անցնում էին ամուսնու խոշոր զարկերակների միջով: Մորգանը` Լամաննայի ամուսինը, հաճախ է խոշտանգել կնոջը, և Ջոնը նրան վրեժի հնարավորություն էր տվել: Լամաննան Ռիգգից օգնություն է խնդրում, իսկ Ռիգգը նրան մի բանալի է տալիս և ասում, որ նա պետք է փրկի ինքն իրեն ու հեռանում: Ոստիկանները, տեղ հասնելով, հարցաքննում են Լամաննային և վերջինս ասում է, որ Ռիգգն է փրկել իրեն:



   Պերեսը պարզում է, որ երեք զոհերը` Բրենդան, Իվանը և Մորգանը մեկ ընդհանուր բան ունեն: Նրանց բոլորի դատապաշտպանը մի մարդ էր, և նրանք անպատիժ են մնացել շնորհիվ այդ մարդու: Նրա անունը Արթ Բլանկ էր, և նա նաև Ջիլլ Թաքի դատապաշտպանն էր: 
   Շուտով վտանգվում է նաև Պերեսի կյանքը: Գործակալը տիկնիկ Բիլլիի նմուշ է գտնում, որը պայթում է և նրա երեսին այրող քիմիական նյութ շպրտում: Սթրամը գործընկերոջը անգիտակից վիճակում հիվանդանոց է տեղափոխում: Հետո նորից է հարցաքննում Ջիլլին, ստիպելով նրան պատմել Ջոնի մասին: Ջիլլը պատմում է, որ ժամանակին հղի է եղել և տղայի է սպասել, որի անունը պետք է Գիդեոն լիներ: Բայց Սեսիլ անունով մի թմրամոլ պատահմամբ խփել է իր որովայնին, և նա զրկվել է երեխայից: Ջոնը Սեսիլին թակարդել է և ստիպել նրան` երեսով դանակները սեղմելու գնով ազատվել թակարդից: Սեսիլը փրկվել է, հարձակվել Ջոնի վրա, և վերջինս ինքնապաշտպանության դիմելով` սպանել է նրան: Ջիլլը, տեսնելով ամուսնու վարքի կտրուկ փոփոխությունները, հեռացել է նրանից:



   Սթրամը ուղևորվում է “Գիդեոն” անունով մսի գործարանը, այն հույսով, որ այնտեղ կգտնի Ջոնին:
   Իսկ Արթ Բլանկը, որը հրաշքով փրկվել էր ֆիլմի սկզբում, նստած է լինում այն սենյակում, որտեղ թակարդված էին Էրիկն ու Հոֆֆմանը, իսկ նրա դիմաց դրված են լինում մոնիտորներ, որոնք ցույց են տալիս սենյակները, որտեղ իրենց փորձություններն էին անցել Ռիգգը և երրորդ ֆիլմի Ջեֆֆը: Արթը մի ատրճանակ է տալիս Էրիկի ձեռքը:
   Ռիգգը հասնում է այդ սենյակին: Դռան վրա գրած է լինում “եզրափակիչ քննություն”, իսկ դռան մոտ մի սեղան է լինում, սեղանի վրա` Մեթյուսի ու Հոֆֆմանի նկարները և մի գրություն. “սովորել ես, թե ինչպես է պետք կյանք փրկել?”:
   Արթը մի վահանակ է վերցնում: Հենց նրա վրայի կոճակն էր փրկելու այդ երեքին, երբ ժամանակը ամբողջությամբ ավարտվեր: Մեթյուսի գլխավերևում երկու հսկայական սառցաբեկորներ են լինում` ատամնաանիվներով և լծակներով միացված միմյանց, իսկ մեխանիզմը շղթայով միացված է լինում այն դռանը, որը պետք է բացեր Ռիգգը: Էրիկը հասկանում է, որ եթե Ռիգգը բացի դուռը, մեխանիզմը կաշխատի: Իսկ Ռիգգը բացում է դուռը, երբ ժամանակի ավարտին մնում էր ընդամենը մեկ վայրկյան: Բացում է և կրակում Արթ Բլանկի վրա, կարծելով, թե նա է այդ ամենի հեղինակը: Էրիկ Մեթյուսը նույնպես կրակում է, բայց նրա կրակոցը չի հասնում Ռիգգին: Մեխանիզմը աշխատում է, և սառցաբեկորները երկու կողմից ջարդում են նրա գլուխը: Դրանով ավարտվում է որդուն այդպես էլ չգտած ոստիկանի տանջալից կյանքը: Սառույցից առաջացած ջուրը շարժվում է դեպի Հոֆֆմանի մետաղյա աթոռը, որի կողքին էլեկտրոդ է լինում:




   Սթրամը բացում է սենյակներից մեկի դուռը և այնտեղ մի տղամարդ տեսնում: Դա Ջեֆֆն էր: Սթրամը նրան կարգադրում է ձեռքերը վեր պահել, իսկ Ջեֆֆը ատրճանակը ձեռքին շրջվում է դեպի նա, հարցնելով, թե որտեղ է իր դուստրը: Սթրամը երկու անգամ կրակում է Ջեֆֆի ստամոքսին, և Ջեֆֆը նույնպես մեռնում է: Այդ ժամանակ Սթրամը նոր միայն տեսնում է Լին Դենլոնի, Ամանդա Յանգի և Ջոն Կրամերի` “Փազզլ”-մարդասպանի դիակները:
   Վիրավոր Արթը ձեռքը տանում է դեպի ձայնագրիչը, որը Ջոնը նախատեսել էր Ռիգգի համար և սեղմում կոճակը: Ռիգգը Արթի գլխին կրակելով սպանում է նրան` կարծելով, թե Արթը զենք է ուզում վերցնել: Ձայնագրությունում ասվում է, որ Ռիգգը Էրիկին ու Հոֆֆմանին կփրկեր այն դեպքում, եթե ներս չմտներ մինչև ժամանակի ավարտը: Իսկ հոսանքը այդպես էլ չի խփում Հոֆֆմանին: Նա քանդում է կապանքները, ոտքի է կանգնում և մոտենում է արյունահոսող Ռիգգին, որը վիրավորվել էր ջարդված սառցաբեկորների բեկորիկների ալիքից: Հետո, ասելով. “խաղն ավարտված է”, թողնում է նրան և հեռանում սենյակից: Ճանապարհին նա փակում է մոտակա դուռը, բանտարկելով Սթրամին` Ջեֆֆի, Ջոնի, Ամանդայի և Լինի դիակների հետ միասին:



   Հետագայում Ջոնին տանում են դիահերձման, և պարզվում է, որ Ջոնի դիահերձումը տեղի է ունեցել ֆիլմի հիմնական իրադարձություններից հետո միայն, և որ երրորդ ու չորրորդ ֆիլմերի վերջաբանները ընթացել են միմյանց զուգահեռ: Լինը, Ամանդան, Ջոնը, Էրիկը, Ջեֆֆը և Արթը մեռել են գրեթե միաժամանակ: Իսկ թե ինչ պատահեց Ռիգգին, Սթրամին և Ջեֆֆի դուստր Քորբեթին, դա երևի պարզվի հինգերորդ ֆիլմում:
---
ՌԵԺԻՍՈՐ. Darren Lynn Bousmann
ՊՐՈԴՅՈՒՍԵՐՆԵՐ. Oren Koules, Mark Burg
ՍՑԵՆԱՐԻ ՀԵՂԻՆԱԿՆԵՐ. Patrick Melton, Marcus Dunstan
ԱՄՍԱԹԻՎԸ. 26.10.07 թ.
ԲՅՈՒՋԵՆ. 10000000 դոլլար

----------

Freeman (31.07.2010)

----------


## Dayana

:Sad:   էս նիչ անաստված նկարներ էին  :Sad:   կինոի մասին էլ չեմ էլ ուզում մտածեմ  :Sad:  ոնց չեմ սիրում սենց դաժանություններ  :Bad:

----------


## Vlad_arm

Ես կարծում եմ որ ես կինոն նկարողը ՀՈԳԵԿԱՆ ՀԻՎԱՆԴ Ա ԵՂԵԼ:

Իսկ հավեսով նայողները ՀԱՍՏԱՏ շեղումներ ունեն: Անգամ չփորձեք հետս վիճել:

----------


## Sunny Stream

վայ, ոնց որ Հ1-ի ֆիլմերի անոնսների կադրերից լինեն  :LOL:   :Angry2: 

էս քանի օրը մարդասպանության ինչքան զզվելի կադր կար, անոնսում էին դնում  :Bad: 

Հ.Գ. հաստատ չէի նայի էս ֆիլմը... ո՞նց չեն հասկանում մարդիկ, որ դաժանությունն էնքան շատ է էսօր, որ նման այլանդակությունների փոխարեն մի բարի կադրը շատ ավելի կկարևորվեր...

----------


## Աբելյան

ժողովուրդ, սա ընդամենը կինո ա
ոչ նկարողը, ոչ ռեժիսորը, ոչ էլ սցենարիստները հոգեկան հիվանդներ չեն

ես սրանք 80 տոկոսով սիրում եմ ոչ թե դաժանությունների (ավելի դաժան կինոներ կան, դրանք կնայեի), այլ սյուժեների համար
գերլարված պահեր, գլխապտույտ ընթացք, անսպասելի վերջաբան, ամեն ինչը տեղը տեղին, ու համարյա ոչ մի ֆանտաստիկ բան
տենց սյուժեներ ունեցող ամերիկյան կինոներ մատերի վրա կարելի ա հաշվել

----------


## Yellow Raven

Լավ կինոյա,1-4-ն էլ դիսկով ունեմ,բայց դե 4-ը բնականաբար անորակա ու բան չեմ հասկացել:Ամենագերլարվածը նայել եմ 2-րդը շատ հետաքրքիր էր ու անսպասելի իրադարձություններով լեցուն,առաջինն էլ վատը չէր,բայց ոնց հասկացա քանի գնում որակը ընկնումյա էս կինոի:

----------


## Աբելյան

հույս ունենանք 6-րդով կպրծնեն

----------


## Աբելյան

էս ամեն ինչը ստեղծվում ա բարի, ընկերական մթնոլորտում
էս էլ 3-րդի նկարահանումներից մասեր են

----------


## Աբելյան

հինգերորդի պրեմիերային մնաց հինգ օր

----------


## Սամվել

Վախ մամա ջան է՞ս ինչ էր  :Scare:   :Shok:

----------


## Norton

Ճիշտա:
Հայկո ոնց էլ հավես ունես, սենց ախմախ կինոների վրա ժամանակա էս ծախսում՝սցենարը գրում:. ::}:

----------


## Սամվել

Ախպեր էս մի 2 անգամ նայես կսկսես կյանքին լրիվ ուրիշ ձև նայել...  Էս նկարները արդեն հոգեկանիս վրա ազդեցին  :Scare:   :Shok:   :Huh:

----------


## Norton

> Ախպեր էս մի 2 անգամ նայես կսկսես կյանքին լրիվ ուրիշ ձև նայել...  Էս նկարները արդեն հոգեկանիս վրա ազդեցին


Հա, ուժսն էլ պիտի նորմայի մեջ լինի: Ես էլ եմ սիրում նայել, բայց էս աստիճան :Shok: 
Կամ էնքան տարվես, որ կինոն մանրամասն թարգմանես ակումբում տեղադրես՝ իմաստը չեմ հասկանում: :Fool:

----------


## Սամվել

> Հա, ուժսն էլ պիտի նորմայի մեջ լինի: Ես էլ եմ սիրում նայել, բայց էս աստիճան
> Կամ էնքան տարվես, որ կինոն մանրամասն թարգմանես ակումբում տեղադրես՝ իմաստը չեմ հասկանում:


Աչքիս Հայկոն Սերիական մարդասպանությունների սիրահարա  :LOL:  

Բայց թեմայից շեղվում ենք  :Blush:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Նոր Սղոց 5-ը նայեցի,4-րդից ավելի հետաքրքիր էին սարքել` մազոխիստական մասերն էլ մի քիչ քչացրել էին,գոնե էդ պահով լավ էր :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

իսկ որակն ու թարգմանությունը լավն էի՞ն

----------


## Վարպետ

Ես էլ քաշեցի երեկ հինգերորդ սղոցը... Հեչ նայելու որակ չէր :Sad:  Camrip էր, ահավոր թարգմանությամբ: Ջնջեցի: Կգերադասեմ նորմալ տարբերակին սպասել, որ վայելքս լիակատար լինի  :Viannen 09:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Իմ մոտ շատ լավ որակա, թարգմանությունն էլ ընտիր :Hands Up:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Իմ մոտ շատ լավ որակա, թարգմանությունն էլ ընտիր


պռակատից ե՞ս վերցրել

----------


## Վարպետ

> Իմ մոտ շատ լավ որակա, թարգմանությունն էլ ընտիր


Քաշել ես Վահիկ? Որտեղից? Թե կա արդեն Երևանում?  :Shok:  Բա ես ման եմ եկել երկու օր առաջ...

----------


## Yellow Raven

Չէ ընկերսա տվել,չգիտեմ իրան որտեղից,բայց դե երևի կա Երևանում, որ ունեցելա :Smile:

----------


## Cannibal

ոնց քցում բռնում եմ ավելի լավ ա միքիչ սպասեմ եթամ կինոթատրոնում նայեմ որ կայֆը ըզգամ  :Vayreni:  :Diablo:  :Viannen 09: …թեչե որակը տեսել եմ ինչ վատն ա…

----------


## Աբելյան

խի կինոթատրոններում ցույց ե՞ն տալիս

----------


## Հայկօ

> Իմ մոտ շատ լավ որակա, թարգմանությունն էլ ընտիր


DVD-ն դեռ չկա  :Think: : Ցանկացողների համար՝ TC որակով (այսօր եղածներից ամենալավը, եթե կարելի է այդպես ասել) *Saw V*: Դուբլյաժ, 704x368, 700Mb: Ես չեմ նայել:

----------


## Yellow Raven

TC որակը որնա?
Իմ մոտ 1.4 ԳԲ-ա :Wink:

----------


## Cannibal

> խի կինոթատրոններում ցույց ե՞ն տալիս


երևի…չեմ կարա կոնկրետ ասեմ...բայց լավ կլինի ցույց տան

----------


## Աբելյան

լավ կլնի տելևիզրով էլ ցույց տան  :Smile: 
կարծեմ երկրորդը Շանթով ուզում էին ցույց տային վախտին

----------


## VisTolog

Ամեն անգամ սավը նայելուց, ուզում եմ Ջոնին մաղեմ, տապակեմ... նյարդերիս վրա ազդումա էտ կինոն :Angry2:

----------


## Աբելյան

իրա պատճառո՞վ

----------

